# Scusate ho sbagliato a scrivere ... passate qui!



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

sono disperata, ho 25 anni, ho una storia con un uomo sposato di 43 anni da circa 3 anni..
purtoppo ho scoperto di essere incinta di lui, ed ora non so che fare...sto pensando di abortire, perchè secondo me lui mi abbandonerà, non ha lasciato mai la moglie, sempre che rimanda...ora penso che sia la volta buona per chiudere.
vorrei abortire, anche se non ci riesco, già mi sono affezionata all'idea di avere un bambino...ma dovrei crescerlo da sola...


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> sono disperata, ho 25 anni, ho una storia con un uomo sposato di 43 anni da circa 3 anni..
> purtoppo ho scoperto di essere incinta di lui, ed ora non so che fare...sto pensando di abortire, perchè secondo me lui mi abbandonerà, non ha lasciato mai la moglie, sempre che rimanda...ora penso che sia la volta buona per chiudere.
> vorrei abortire, anche se non ci riesco, già mi sono affezionata all'idea di avere un bambino...ma dovrei crescerlo da sola...


ok..calmati!
lui lo sa?


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

Non ti dirò mai di abortire,perchè non credo debba essere il tuo piccolo a pagare l'infamia del tuo amante.

Ti vorrei dire di mollarlo dopo averlo messo a partito della notizia.

Ma 6 tu che devi decidere se l'istinto materno e l'amore per quella vita che porti in grembo  è così forte da farti decidere di andare avanti.

Posso dirti solo che non devi disperare,perchè sono pochi,ma uomini in grado di essere quel padre che il donatore di seme non sarà mai.....ce ne sono


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> sono disperata, ho 25 anni, ho una storia con un uomo sposato d*i 43 *anni da circa 3 anni..
> purtoppo ho scoperto di essere incinta di lui, ed ora non so che fare...sto pensando di abortire, perchè secondo me lui mi abbandonerà, non ha lasciato mai la moglie, sempre che rimanda...ora penso che sia la volta buona per chiudere.
> vorrei abortire, anche se non ci riesco, già mi sono affezionata all'idea di avere un bambino...ma dovrei crescerlo da sola...




Suspiria, è una decisione assolutamente personale dentro la quale non voglio entrarci. qualunque sia la scelta sarà difficile.

A quale mese sei ?


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..calmati!
> lui lo sa?


ancora no, non so se glielo dirò


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> ancora no, non so se glielo dirò


secondo me devi dirglielo...

il resto è una tua decisione personale


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

te lo chiedo per capire quanto tempo hai ancora per decidere.


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> ancora no, non so se glielo dirò


cucciola, come simy ti dico anche io che lui ha il dovere di saperlo. perchè non vorresti?


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non ti dirò mai di abortire,perchè non credo debba essere il tuo piccolo a pagare l'infamia del tuo amante.
> 
> Ti vorrei dire di mollarlo dopo averlo messo a partito della notizia.
> 
> ...


sono disperata, devo dirlo ai miei...e già immagino che cosa uscirà fuori...io lo voglio il bimbo, ma so che sarà duro crescerlo senza un padre presente...lui sicuramente si trarrà indietro, lo conosco è un codardo...e poi la moglie mi ammazzerebbe...perchè alla fine sarebbe solo colpa mia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me devi dirglielo...
> 
> il resto è una tua decisione personale


Anche secondo me. A prescindere da quello che vorrai fare dopo, lì non mi sento di poterti dire nulla. Ma lui è il padre...


----------



## exStermy (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> ancora no, non so se glielo dirò


brava...perche' non vuoi dargli un peso da smazzarsi e non lo vuoi stressare?

comunque al di la' di cio' che deciderai, io eliminerei tutte le tracce di un rapporto del genere...


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

da 3 anni...e sto uomo di 43 non dovrebbe saperlo...

pensiamo a come si deve sentire sola sta ragazza...


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me devi dirglielo...
> 
> il resto è una tua decisione personale


lo sò che devo dirglielo, è suo padre...ho paura che mi faccia abortire, o che mi picchi, una volta mi ha tirato uno schiaffo solo perchè perchè volevo chiudere la storia....sto nella merda


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> lo sò che devo dirglielo, è suo padre...ho paura che mi faccia abortire, *o che mi picchi*, una volta mi ha tirato uno schiaffo solo perchè perchè volevo chiudere la storia....sto nella merda


che cosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa????????????????????????


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> guarda te va senz'altro de culo che nun so' tu' padre...
> 
> ahahahahah


stè..per favore...è una cosa seria....


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> brava...perche' non vuoi dargli un peso da smazzarsi e non lo vuoi stressare?
> 
> comunque al di la' di cio' che deciderai, io eliminerei tutte le tracce di un rapporto del genere...




anche io . 


ma non desidero che questa mia posizione possa influire sulla sua scelta.


che dolore...


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> da 3 anni...e sto uomo di 43 non dovrebbe saperlo...
> 
> pensiamo a come si deve sentire sola sta ragazza...


...non so che fare...io lo amo, e sarebbe stato bello essere incinta da sposati o conviventi o almeno da fidanzati...ma non da amante..la moglie mi ucciderà, lo sò


----------



## exStermy (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> lo sò che devo dirglielo, è suo padre...ho paura che mi faccia abortire, o che mi picchi, una volta mi ha tirato uno schiaffo solo perchè perchè volevo chiudere la storia....sto nella merda


comunque e' sicuro si' che hai 25 anni e NUN SEI DE MILANO...

SI?

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> sono disperata, devo dirlo ai miei...e già immagino che cosa uscirà fuori...io lo voglio il bimbo, ma so che sarà duro crescerlo senza un padre presente...lui sicuramente si trarrà indietro, lo conosco è un codardo...e poi la moglie mi ammazzerebbe...perchè alla fine sarebbe solo colpa mia.


Dirglielo devi dirglielo.  Quantomeno per fargli capire quanto stronzo è.

Sul resto...ti 6 risposta da sola.  Tu il bimbo lo vuoi.  Sul resto ci si organizza


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> lo sò che devo dirglielo, è suo padre...ho paura che mi faccia abortire, o che mi picchi, una volta mi ha tirato uno schiaffo solo perchè perchè volevo chiudere la storia....sto nella merda





Suspiria, non hai una amica?


----------



## JON (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> sono disperata, ho 25 anni, ho una storia con un uomo sposato di 43 anni da circa 3 anni..
> purtoppo ho scoperto di essere incinta di lui, ed ora non so che fare...sto pensando di abortire, perchè secondo me lui mi abbandonerà, non ha lasciato mai la moglie, sempre che rimanda...ora penso che sia la volta buona per chiudere.
> vorrei abortire, anche se non ci riesco, già mi sono affezionata all'idea di avere un bambino...ma dovrei crescerlo da sola...


Che brutta situazione.

Come si può consigliarti?

A me viene in mente solo una cosa. Se decidessi di tenerlo magari incontrerai delle grosse difficoltà, ma fra qualche hanno lo guarderesti e penseresti a questo momento con tutt'altro spirito.


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> guarda te va senz'altro de culo che nun so' tu' padre...
> 
> ahahahahah


mio padre è morto


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> sono disperata, devo dirlo ai miei...e già immagino che cosa uscirà fuori...io lo voglio il bimbo, ma so che sarà duro crescerlo senza un padre presente...lui sicuramente si trarrà indietro, lo conosco è un codardo...e poi la moglie mi ammazzerebbe...perchè alla fine sarebbe solo colpa mia.


Allora, stai calma. Nessuno uccide una figlia perchè è rimasta in cinta, anche se un genitore si augura sempre il meglio. Ho conosciuto una ragazza, genitori cattolici integralisti, lei è rimasta in cinta di un uomo sposato, lui non ha voluto sapere nulla del figlio, i genitori non sanno chi sia il padre del bimbo. Ma lo amano teneramente. E un figlio può crescere anche senza un padre, ne sono cresciuti tanti... e magari un padre arriverà in un secondo tempo, anche se non sarà quello biologico. Insomma... se decidi di tenerlo è una nuova vita, non una disgrazia, anche se la tua situazione adesso non è rosea. Parlane con lui, poi valuta il da farsi.


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> guarda te va senz'altro de culo che nun so' tu' padre...
> 
> ahahahahah




ti darei un bacio in fronte.


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> lo sò che devo dirglielo, è suo padre...ho paura che mi faccia abortire, o che mi picchi, una volta mi ha tirato uno schiaffo solo perchè perchè volevo chiudere la storia....sto nella merda


Se mi dici dove stai...e non 6 dall'altra parte d'Italia...ti accompagno io.

E giuro che da un lato spero che provi ad alzare un dito,così poi mi diverto


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Suspiria, non hai una amica?[/QUOTE
> 
> sì una, ma ha la mamma malata e non vorrei darle anche questo pensiero....


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

*join*



JON ha detto:


> Che brutta situazione.
> 
> Come si può consigliarti?
> 
> A me viene in mente solo una cosa. Se decidessi di tenerlo magari incontrerai delle grosse difficoltà, ma fra qualche hanno lo guarderesti e penseresti a questo momento con tutt'altro spirito.


assolutamente vero.

ma  bisogna conoscere anche la realtà quotidiana che vive sta ragazza...


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Che brutta situazione.
> 
> Come si può consigliarti?
> 
> A me viene in mente solo una cosa. Se decidessi di tenerlo magari incontrerai delle grosse difficoltà, ma fra qualche hanno lo guarderesti e penseresti a questo momento con tutt'altro spirito.


lo spero...sono ancora alla 5 settimana, avrò tempo per pensarci...domani vado al consultorio ed espongo il mio problema, vediamo cosa mi consigliano


----------



## exStermy (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> mio padre è morto


e pure fratelli, zii o cugini da avvisare per evitare di farti anche menare come una scema da sto' grandissimo pezzo di merda?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> lo sò che devo dirglielo, è suo padre...ho paura che mi faccia abortire, o che mi picchi, una volta mi ha tirato uno schiaffo solo perchè perchè volevo chiudere la storia....sto nella merda


ossignur. Allora diglielo in un posto pubblico, o al telefono, se ti minaccia vai dai carabinieri.I carabinieri lo chiameranno in caserma e lo faranno ragionare. Un uomo che picchia una donna è un vigliacco, secondo me, e la paura di uno scandalo dovrebbe fermarlo.


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se mi dici dove stai...e non 6 dall'altra parte d'Italia...ti accompagno io.
> 
> E giuro che da un lato spero che provi ad alzare un dito,così poi mi diverto



ecco, quando leggo queste cose mi si rinnovella la speranza per il genere umano .un abbraccio perplesso.


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> lo spero...sono ancora alla 5 settimana, avrò tempo per pensarci...domani vado al consultorio ed espongo il mio problema, vediamo cosa mi consigliano


io mi auguro ti consiglino di tenerlo.  io lo farei,almeno


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, stai calma. Nessuno uccide una figlia perchè è rimasta in cinta, anche se un genitore si augura sempre il meglio. Ho conosciuto una ragazza, genitori cattolici integralisti, lei è rimasta in cinta di un uomo sposato, lui non ha voluto sapere nulla del figlio, i genitori non sanno chi sia il padre del bimbo. Ma lo amano teneramente. E un figlio può crescere anche senza un padre, ne sono cresciuti tanti... e magari un padre arriverà in un secondo tempo, anche se non sarà quello biologico. Insomma... se decidi di tenerlo è una nuova vita, non una disgrazia, anche se la tua situazione adesso non è rosea. Parlane con lui, poi valuta il da farsi.


ci penserò..forse me lo merito, ho pensato che è quello che mi merito per essermi messa cn un uomo sposato..


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ecco, quando leggo queste cose mi si rinnovella la speranza per il genere umano .un abbraccio perplesso.


Per così poco?   ricambio l'abbraccio,in ogni modo


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> dammi un nome ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Suspiria, non hai una amica?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se mi dici dove stai...e non 6 dall'altra parte d'Italia...ti accompagno io.
> 
> E giuro che da un lato spero che provi ad alzare un dito,così poi mi diverto


Ti darei un bacio. Anzi te lo do:kiss:


----------



## JON (12 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> assolutamente vero.
> 
> ma  bisogna conoscere anche la realtà quotidiana che vive sta ragazza...


Lo so. Magari queste difficoltà si protrarranno anche oltre. Ma le decisioni di adesso avranno un peso diametralmente opposto, a seconda della scelta, sui sentimenti futuri. Poi lei ha già detto una cosa bellissima, sente già il richiamo di questa maternità.


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Per così poco?   ricambio l'abbraccio,in ogni modo


non è poco.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2012)

*Suspiria*

Suspiria io son senza parole però attenzione!Metti al corrente qualcuno della tua situazione,e quando gli dirai di questa cosa fagli assolutamente presente che ci sono altri che già sanno,se ti dico questo c'è una ragione!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> ci penserò..forse me lo merito, ho pensato che è quello che mi merito per essermi messa cn un uomo sposato..


senti, le punizioni divine non si scomodano per le corna, stai tranquilla. Registrati, così ci puoi scrivere in privato, vuoi?


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ossignur. Allora diglielo in un posto pubblico, o al telefono, se ti minaccia vai dai carabinieri.I carabinieri lo chiameranno in caserma e lo faranno ragionare. Un uomo che picchia una donna è un vigliacco, secondo me, e la paura di uno scandalo dovrebbe fermarlo.


lo ha fatto solo quella volta, ma mi ha spaventata...cmq ne parlo con mia madre e mio fratello, così lo uccide ahahhahah!!


----------



## exStermy (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> lo spero...sono ancora alla 5 settimana, avrò tempo per pensarci...domani vado al consultorio ed espongo il mio problema, vediamo cosa mi consigliano


i consultori so' in mano a comunione e liberazione e ti massacreranno facendoti passare per una merda spaziale...

in Lombardia addirittura quella merda pura di Furmigun ha emanato una legge regionale che obbliga anche il funerale per feti abortiti...

e' meglio che ci vai con le idee piu' chiare e ferme...


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> ci penserò..forse me lo merito, ho pensato che è quello che mi merito per essermi messa cn un uomo sposato..


No,per favore.

Sta cazzata risparmiamela.     Tu ti 6 innamorata ed innamorarsi non è mai un colpa.  e 6 abbastanza giovane ancora da permetterti di sognare.

Lui doveva sapere come comportarsi.   Invece s'è voluto solo divertire,senza avere nessuna cura di te.

Quindi esci da sta spirale dell'autocolpevolizzarti,per favore.   E cerca di pensare al bimbo che hai dentro di te,ok?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Suspiria io son senza parole però attenzione!Metti al corrente qualcuno della tua situazione,e quando gli dirai di questa cosa fagli assolutamente presente che ci sono altri che già sanno,se ti dico questo c'è una ragione!!!!


dai retta ad Oscuro


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se mi dici dove stai...e non 6 dall'altra parte d'Italia...ti accompagno io.
> 
> E giuro che da un lato spero che provi ad alzare un dito,così poi mi diverto


io vivo vicino a torino, lui è di torino centro. grazie per la proposta!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> io vivo vicino a torino, lui è di torino centro. grazie per la proposta!


Non dire di più. Se vuoi dirci di più registrati, puoi scrivere in privato.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Hai capito vero?


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Suspiria io son senza parole però attenzione!Metti al corrente qualcuno della tua situazione,e quando gli dirai di questa cosa fagli assolutamente presente che ci sono altri che già sanno,se ti dico questo c'è una ragione!!!!


concordo! Ragazza ascolta oscuro!


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> ci penserò..forse me lo merito, ho pensato che è quello che mi merito per essermi messa cn un uomo sposato..



abbandona i sensi di colpa, di quelli già ne hai abbastanza addosso. credo che sia la cosa piu saggia, oltre ad essere la sola ad andare in consultorio. vedrai che riuscirai a prendere la decisione migliore per te. ora prendi tempo. racconta loro , ai medici, TUTTO, anche di lui e come ha reagito. Non sono moralisti, sono prima di tutto medici.affidati!!! serenamente.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2012)

Ma suspiria....è dal film di Dario argento?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito vero?


certo


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> io vivo vicino a torino, lui è di torino centro. grazie per la proposta!


Bene,non 6 lontanissima.   peraltro,ha ragione anche Oscuro,devi confidarti con qualcuno su cui puoi contare.

Non fare tutto da sola in nessun caso


----------



## elena_ (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, stai calma. Nessuno uccide una figlia perchè è rimasta in cinta, anche se un genitore si augura sempre il meglio. Ho conosciuto una ragazza, genitori cattolici integralisti, lei è rimasta in cinta di un uomo sposato, lui non ha voluto sapere nulla del figlio, i genitori non sanno chi sia il padre del bimbo. Ma lo amano teneramente. E un figlio può crescere anche senza un padre, ne sono cresciuti tanti... e magari un padre arriverà in un secondo tempo, anche se non sarà quello biologico. Insomma... se decidi di tenerlo è una nuova vita, non una disgrazia, anche se la tua situazione adesso non è rosea. Parlane con lui, poi valuta il da farsi.


Concordo.
Ma ti consiglierei di decidere il da farsi e solo dopo parlare con lui. 
Pensa un po' se la madre di Leonardo da Vinci, che era un figlio illegittimo, avesse deciso di abortire...

Sii forte.


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> No,per favore.
> 
> Sta cazzata risparmiamela.     Tu ti 6 innamorata ed innamorarsi non è mai un colpa.  e 6 abbastanza giovane ancora da permetterti di sognare.
> 
> ...


le prime volte che stavamo assieme diceva: ti amo, vorrei un figlio da te, sei una persona speciale, mi fai sentire un adolescente....meno male...sono passati due anni ed ancora mi dice che mi ama, ma non lascia mai la moglie, anzi dice che lui la assilla e che non può nemmeno respirare e che lo minaccia usando i figli come scudo...ora lo farò anche io ahahahh!!
che bello ci ho riso su...almeno....


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2012)

*Perplesso*

Deve assolutamente dire che c'è gente che sa a lui....punto!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> i consultori so' in mano a comunione e liberazione e ti massacreranno facendoti passare per una merda spaziale...
> 
> in Lombardia addirittura quella merda pura di Furmigun ha emanato una legge regionale che obbliga anche il funerale per feti abortiti...
> 
> e' meglio che ci vai con le idee piu' chiare e ferme...



e no..eccheccazzo mica saranno tutti cosi...


quello non è ancora in galera?


----------



## exStermy (12 Luglio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Ma ti consiglierei di decidere il da farsi e solo dopo parlare con lui.
> Pensa un po' se la madre di Leonardo da Vinci, che era un figlio illegittimo, avesse deciso di abortire...
> 
> Sii forte.


stesso sentiment pro-aborto anche per un malformato?


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

*grazie per l'appoggio!*

vi ringrazio, mi sento meno in colpa e penso che non sia giusto abortire, il mio bimbo non ha colpe...! 
se lui non lo accetta, pazienza, non gli punterò la pistola contro...parlerò con mia madre e mio fratello e vedrò il da farsi...mi dico "in bocca al lupo" allora! se mi ama come dice deve scegliere la cosa più giusta


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> vi ringrazio, mi sento meno in colpa e penso che non sia giusto abortire, il mio bimbo non ha colpe...!
> se lui non lo accetta, pazienza, non gli punterò la pistola contro...parlerò con mia madre e mio fratello e vedrò il da farsi...mi dico "in bocca al lupo" allora! se mi ama come dice deve scegliere la cosa più giusta


:abbraccio:


----------



## exStermy (12 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e no..eccheccazzo mica saranno tutti cosi...
> 
> 
> quello non è ancora in galera?


e lo dici a me?

ahahahah

mo' che andra' in galera se portera' appresso mezzo vaticano...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> le prime volte che stavamo assieme diceva: ti amo, vorrei un figlio da te, sei una persona speciale, mi fai sentire un adolescente....meno male...sono passati due anni ed ancora mi dice che mi ama, ma non lascia mai la moglie, anzi dice che lui la assilla e che non può nemmeno respirare e che lo minaccia usando i figli come scudo...ora lo farò anche io ahahahh!!
> che bello ci ho riso su...almeno....


Sei confusa e spaventata adesso... ma i figli non si dovrebbero mai usare come arma, anzi non si devono usare punto. Se non è un miliardario, anche se lo obblighi al mantenimento, quello che ti arrivano sono spiccioli... per cui non ne vale la pena. E non tieni un uomo legato con i figli... guarda sua moglie...


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deve assolutamente dire che c'è gente che sa a lui....punto!!!





hai ragione.


----------



## JON (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> lo ha fatto solo quella volta, ma mi ha spaventata...cmq ne parlo con mia madre e mio fratello, così lo uccide ahahhahah!!


Fallo. Parla ai tuoi familiari. E' solo il primo ostacolo da superare. Non credo ti abbandoneranno.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2012)

*Suspiria*

Per questione di sicurezza tua però,quando parlerai con lui,non andare sola,e se dovessi farlo per telefono o da sola,devi dire che tua madre e tuo fratello sanno tutto e sanno che lui è il padre....c'è un motivo se ti dico questo!!FIDATI!!


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Fallo. Parla ai tuoi familiari. E' solo il primo ostacolo da superare. Non credo ti abbandoneranno.


anche io


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per questione di sicurezza tua però,quando parlerai con lui,non andare sola,e se dovessi farlo per telefono o da sola,devi dire che tua madre e tuo fratello sanno tutto e sanno che lui è il padre....c'è un motivo se ti dico questo!!FIDATI!!


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> vi ringrazio, mi sento meno in colpa e penso che non sia giusto abortire, il mio bimbo non ha colpe...!
> se lui non lo accetta, pazienza, non gli punterò la pistola contro...parlerò con mia madre e mio fratello e vedrò il da farsi...mi dico "in bocca al lupo" allora! se mi ama come dice deve scegliere la cosa più giusta


bravissima. E se non ti ama avrai comunque l'amore di tuo figlio. Quello sicuramente è per tutta la vita.


----------



## elena_ (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> stesso sentiment pro-aborto anche per un malformato?


ovviamente no
era per fare un esempio, no?


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e lo dici a me?
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...




e tu lo dai per certo eh...


siamo in itaglia stermy...


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deve assolutamente dire che c'è gente che sa a lui....punto!!!


certo,questo l'ho chiaro.   ma da quello che ho capito,della sua gravidanza nessuno sa nulla.....e non va bene


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2012)

*Appunto!!*

Appunto!


----------



## kikko64 (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> lo sò che devo dirglielo, è suo padre...ho paura che mi faccia abortire, o che mi picchi, una volta mi ha tirato uno schiaffo solo perchè perchè volevo chiudere la storia....sto nella merda


Ma siamo impazziti !!! 

Se stai dalle mie parti ti accompagno io a dirglielo ... non sono grande e grosso ma se divento cattivo ... 

Da un animale del genere non puoi certo aspettarti niente di buono ma devi sapere innanzi tutto che HAI LA LEGGE DALLA TUA PARTE !!

La paternità non è più una cosa che si possa "rifiutare" o non riconoscere, quindi, almeno del punto di vista economico, non saresti sola nel far crescere un figlio !!

Se poi lui avrà dei problemi in famiglia ... CAZZI SUOI (scusate il francesismo ma oggi non è proprio giornata per essere accondiscendente !!).

Stai tranquilla, sono certo che la tua famiglia capirà e ti aiuterà !!


----------



## JON (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> anche io


Ti senti già mamma, vero?


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sei confusa e spaventata adesso... ma i figli non si dovrebbero mai usare come arma, anzi non si devono usare punto. Se non è un miliardario, anche se lo obblighi al mantenimento, quello che ti arrivano sono spiccioli... per cui non ne vale la pena. E non tieni un uomo legato con i figli... guarda sua moglie...


gli parlerò solo perchè è suo figlio, sono onesta e non egoista, lo abbiamo fatto in due!


----------



## exStermy (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravissima. E se non ti ama avrai comunque l'amore di tuo figlio. Quello sicuramente è per tutta la vita.


di sicuro per tutta la vita saranno solo i problemi di questi infelici....


----------



## graziemille (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> vi ringrazio, mi sento meno in colpa e penso che non sia giusto abortire, il mio bimbo non ha colpe...!
> se lui non lo accetta, pazienza, non gli punterò la pistola contro...parlerò con mia madre e mio fratello e vedrò il da farsi...mi dico "in bocca al lupo" allora! se mi ama come dice deve scegliere la cosa più giusta


Ciao, intanto ti mando un forte abbraccio!
Vedo che già hai deciso di tenere il bimbo, comunque sappi che se vai in consultorio troverai anche psicologi e assistenti sociali oltre ai medici: lavorano con atteggiamento non giudicante e non ti sforzeranno mai rispetto alla scelta che hai fatto o che farai. Ti faranno vedere la situazione in modo più chiaro e da diversi punti di vista in modo da farti fare una scelta più consapevolmente.
L'unico consiglio che ti posso dare e di parlarne con la tua famiglia, sono i tuoi pilastri, appoggiati a loro!

Anche il padre del bimbo per me deve sapere... ma queste sono scelte tue, così come quella di portare avanti o no la gravidanza!


----------



## suspiria (12 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma siamo impazziti !!!
> 
> Se stai dalle mie parti ti accompagno io a dirglielo ... non sono grande e grosso ma se divento cattivo ...
> 
> ...


speriamo! grazie mille


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> di sicuro per tutta la vita saranno solo i problemi di questi infelici....


Fossero infelici tutti quelli che sono creciuti senza padre, affogheremmo nelle lacrime.


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> di sicuro per tutta la vita saranno solo i problemi di questi infelici....


è anche vero che la presenza di un padre NON garantisce il contrario


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> speriamo! grazie mille


e segui il consiglio di Oscuro, parla prima con i tuoi e con lui non parlarci da sola. A volte qualcuno perde la testa...


----------



## exStermy (12 Luglio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ovviamente no
> era per fare un esempio, no?


ah ok, ma complimenti per la retromarcia...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Si..perche adesso lui dovrà dire alla moglie...capito?


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e segui il consiglio di Oscuro, parla prima con i tuoi e con lui non parlarci da sola. A volte qualcuno perde la testa...


:up:



oscuro ha detto:


> Si..perche adesso lui dovrà dire alla moglie...capito?


appunto


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si..perche adesso lui dovrà dire alla moglie...capito?




eh già...io la vedo nerissima la reazione di lui. ci andrei con la guardia del corpo.


----------



## kikko64 (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> ci penserò..forse me lo merito, ho pensato che è quello che mi merito per essermi messa cn un uomo sposato..


MA PER PIACERE !!! cos'è oggi ?? Oggi è la fiera della cazzate ?? 

Tu sei la vittima (consapevole non dico di no) di un tizio che, pur non avendo abbastanza palle per prendersi le proprie responsabilità, non è capace di tenere "l'attrezzo" dentro ai pantaloni ed utilizzarlo solo con la moglie e  !! E mena pure ...

A volte mi vergogno di essere un maschio !!


----------



## exStermy (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fossero infelici tutti quelli che sono creciuti senza padre, affogheremmo nelle lacrime.


certo, e' anche mejo sta' senza padre piuttosto che con una testa di cazzo, un delinquente, uno che magari poi lo violenta, s'embriaga...

comunque la sentenza e' stata emessa....nun sara' n'infelice...

tienitelo, anzi tenetevelo perche' purtroppo saranno coinvolti anche e parecchio in famiglia...

a che pro...boh?


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> MA PER PIACERE !!! cos'è oggi ?? Oggi è la fiera della cazzate ??
> 
> Tu sei la vittima (consapevole non dico di no) di un tizio che, pur non avendo abbastanza palle per prendersi le proprie responsabilità, non è capace di tenere "l'attrezzo" dentro ai pantaloni ed utilizzarlo solo con la moglie e  !! E mena pure ...
> 
> A volte mi vergogno di essere un maschio !!



davanti a me uno che parla cosi non si deve vergognare. anzi. 



bravo kikko. complimenti.


----------



## JON (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a che pro...boh?


Il "pro" lo scoprirà lei fra qualche anno. E molto probabilmente, come madre, non vedrà alcun "contro".


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certo, e' anche mejo sta' senza padre piuttosto che con una testa di cazzo, un delinquente, uno che magari poi lo violenta, s'embriaga...
> 
> comunque la sentenza e' stata emessa....nun sara' n'infelice...
> 
> ...


Sì, adesso la fai facile. Se fosse tua figlia sono sicura che sbraiteresti, t'incazzeresti... e alla fine sbracheresti. Perchè alla fine... sempre tuo nipote sarebbe. Quindi non fare il cinico che ti credo fino a un certo punto:singleeye:


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certo, e' anche mejo sta' senza padre piuttosto che con una testa di cazzo, un delinquente, uno che magari poi lo violenta, s'embriaga...
> 
> comunque la sentenza e' stata emessa....nun sara' n'infelice...
> 
> ...



ripeto, la presenza di un padre garantisce sempre serenità?


e NON credi che la decisione di tenerlo coinvolga sfere cosi private di ognuno di noi che licenziarle con un semplicistico  *BOH, è quantomeno inopportuno ?*


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> MA PER PIACERE !!! cos'è oggi ?? Oggi è la fiera della cazzate ??
> 
> Tu sei la vittima (consapevole non dico di no) di un tizio che, pur non avendo abbastanza palle per prendersi le proprie responsabilità, non è capace di tenere "l'attrezzo" dentro ai pantaloni ed utilizzarlo solo con la moglie e !! E mena pure ...
> 
> A volte mi vergogno di essere un maschio !!


Non si deve vergognare di certo un Uomo come te, Kikko.


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, adesso la fai facile. Se fosse tua figlia sono sicura che sbraiteresti, t'incazzeresti... e alla fine sbracheresti. Perchè alla fine...* sempre tuo nipote sarebbe*. Quindi non fare il cinico che ti credo fino a un certo punto:singleeye:


:up:


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> MA PER PIACERE !!! cos'è oggi ?? Oggi è la fiera della cazzate ??
> 
> Tu sei la vittima (consapevole non dico di no) di un tizio che, pur non avendo abbastanza palle per prendersi le proprie responsabilità, non è capace di tenere "l'attrezzo" dentro ai pantaloni ed utilizzarlo solo con la moglie e !! E mena pure ...
> 
> A volte mi vergogno di essere un maschio !!


:bravooo:


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2012)

*Conte*

Mi speighi in una situazione così drammatica che cazzo c'entrava dario argento?


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi speighi in una situazione così drammatica che cazzo c'entrava dario argento?



echeglielochiediaffà...


----------



## exStermy (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, adesso la fai facile. Se fosse tua figlia sono sicura che sbraiteresti, t'incazzeresti... e alla fine sbracheresti. Perchè alla fine... sempre tuo nipote sarebbe. Quindi non fare il cinico che ti credo fino a un certo punto:singleeye:


ma sbracare cosa?

mica me porta un cane?

i cazzi se li smazzeranno tutta la vita...e quanno te ripiji da na' botta simile?


----------



## geko (12 Luglio 2012)

Sì, va bene: la ragazza va confortata ed incoraggiata ma a 25 anni non sei è più una bambina e nel 2012 se decidi di non voler rimanere incinta di un idiota (pure violento) sposato con prole e di parecchio più grande di te, il modo lo trovi! 

Sveglia ragazzuole! Non si gioca con la vita dei bambini. La superficialità di certi gesti (quando le conseguenze le pagherebbero anche creature innocenti) mi fa incazzare almeno quanto un coglione che alza le mani su una donna. E mi sembra di aver ribadito più e più volte qui dentro quanto io detesti le violenze.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2012)

*Micio*

Solo per capire che cazzo di uscita è?


----------



## kikko64 (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non si deve vergognare di certo un Uomo come te, Kikko.


Grazie.

Scusate per i toni che sto usando ma ... oggi va così ... 

... fermate il mondo ... voglio scendere !!


----------



## exStermy (12 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ripeto, la presenza di un padre garantisce sempre serenità?
> 
> 
> e NON credi che la decisione di tenerlo coinvolga sfere cosi private di ognuno di noi che licenziarle con un semplicistico  *BOH, è quantomeno inopportuno ?*


ma la decisione di tenerlo o meno, nella sua situazione coinvolge almeno altre due persone, la madre ed il fratello....

il boh e' per sintetizzare anche il perche' dare una rottura di coglioni cosi' spaziale a questi altri due, specie se il rimedio ad una cazzata simile esiste e si evita di infelicitare minimo 3-4 persone ripeto...


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo per capire che* cazzo *di uscita è?



quela.


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì, va bene: la ragazza va confortata ed incoraggiata ma a 25 anni non sei è più una bambina e nel 2012 se decidi di non voler rimanere incinta di un idiota (pure violento) sposato con prole e di parecchio più grande di te, il modo lo trovi!
> 
> Sveglia ragazzuole! Non si gioca con la vita dei bambini. La superficialità di certi gesti (quando le conseguenze le pagherebbero anche creature innocenti) mi fa incazzare almeno quanto un coglione che alza le mani su una donna. E mi sembra di aver ribadito più e più volte qui dentro quanto io detesti le violenze.


Quoto


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo per capire *che cazzo *di uscita è?


un uscita del c...o :smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma la decisione di tenerlo o meno, nella sua situazione coinvolge almeno altre due persone, la madre ed il fratello....
> 
> il boh e' per sintetizzare anche il perche' dare una rottura di coglioni cosi' spaziale a questi altri due, specie se il rimedio ad una cazzata simile esiste e si evita di infelicitare minimo 3-4 persone ripeto...


ah, okei.

si , è vero, madre ( malata) e fratello.


----------



## la_tradita (12 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì, va bene: la ragazza va confortata ed incoraggiata ma a 25 anni non sei è più una bambina e nel 2012 se decidi di non voler rimanere incinta di un idiota (pure violento) sposato con prole e di parecchio più grande di te, il modo lo trovi!
> 
> Sveglia ragazzuole! Non si gioca con la vita dei bambini. La superficialità di certi gesti (quando le conseguenze le pagherebbero anche creature innocenti) mi fa incazzare almeno quanto un coglione che alza le mani su una donna. E mi sembra di aver ribadito più e più volte qui dentro quanto io detesti le violenze.


e questa tua uscita come la aiuta?!?
dato che ormai è successo quel che è successo io cercherei di darle un po' di supporto mentre cerca di capire come limitare i danni e qual'è la scelta più giusta per lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì, va bene: la ragazza va confortata ed incoraggiata ma a 25 anni non sei è più una bambina e nel 2012 se decidi di non voler rimanere incinta di un idiota (pure violento) sposato con prole e di parecchio più grande di te, il modo lo trovi!
> 
> Sveglia ragazzuole! Non si gioca con la vita dei bambini. La superficialità di certi gesti (quando le conseguenze le pagherebbero anche creature innocenti) mi fa incazzare almeno quanto un coglione che alza le mani su una donna. E mi sembra di aver ribadito più e più volte qui dentro quanto io detesti le violenze.


Nessuno ha detto che non abbia sbagliato pure lei... ma magari non era il momento per farle il cazziatone. A quello ci pensa mamma sua, tranquillo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ah, okei.
> 
> si , è vero, madre ( malata) e fratello.


no! la madre malata era dell'amica. Meglio che la nonna stia in salute, eh?


----------



## graziemille (12 Luglio 2012)

la_tradita ha detto:


> e questa tua uscita come la aiuta?!?
> dato che ormai è successo quel che è successo io cercherei di darle un po' di supporto mentre cerca di capire come limitare i danni e qual'è la scelta più giusta per lei.


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> MA PER PIACERE !!! cos'è oggi ?? Oggi è la fiera della cazzate ??
> 
> Tu sei la vittima (consapevole non dico di no) di un tizio che, pur non avendo abbastanza palle per prendersi le proprie responsabilità, non è capace di tenere "l'attrezzo" dentro ai pantaloni ed utilizzarlo solo con la moglie e !! E mena pure ...
> 
> A volte mi vergogno di essere un maschio !!


purtroppo non posso quotarti..ma sono stra d'accordo..un tipo cosi'merita due cartoni in bocca..senza appello.Non posso leggere tutto,ma davveero la mena pure??allora e'un verme.
Attrezzo.....spiace ma non concordo...il perche'lo sanno tutti.


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> lo sò che devo dirglielo, è suo padre...ho paura che mi faccia abortire, *o che mi picchi, una volta mi ha tirato uno schiaffo solo perchè perchè volevo chiudere la storia..*..sto nella merda



Dopo questa smetto di leggere.

Ti abbraccio virtualmente (anche se vorrei mettere alcuni puntini sulle i sui metodi anticoncezionali visto che non siamo all'età della pietra e se si è maturi per scopare a maggior ragione bisogna essere maturi per evitare di...) e sei in buone mani qui con Sbri, Simy Kikko e Dammi un nome...Sono gente di buon senso che non mi hanno mai deluso leggendoli.

Anche altri ovvio, ma in questo 3d sono perfetti


----------



## dammi un nome (12 Luglio 2012)

la_tradita ha detto:


> e questa tua uscita come la aiuta?!?
> dato che ormai è successo quel che è successo io cercherei di darle un po' di supporto mentre cerca di capire come limitare i danni e qual'è la scelta più giusta per lei.


:up:


----------



## geko (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nessuno ha detto che non abbia sbagliato pure lei... ma magari non era il momento per farle il cazziatone. A quello ci pensa mamma sua, tranquillo...



Non è una questione di cazziatone. È una questione di un bambino senza padre (praticamente) e con una futura madre della cui maturità ci sarebbe da dubitare. Troppo facile puntare il dito contro l'orco cattivo.


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma la decisione di tenerlo o meno, nella sua situazione coinvolge almeno altre due persone, la madre ed il fratello....
> 
> il boh e' per sintetizzare anche il perche' dare una rottura di coglioni cosi' spaziale a questi altri due, specie se il rimedio ad una cazzata simile esiste e si evita di infelicitare minimo 3-4 persone ripeto...


è il tuo assunto di base che è discutibile...tu parti con la certezza che questo bambino sarà infelice perchè senza un padre naturale e renderà infelici le persone che dovranno accudirlo.

Non mi pare sia così,altrimenti Suspiria non si esprimerebbe come s'è espressa.

Non c'è dubbio che la prima reazione di mamma e fratello sarà incazzosa,è normale che lo sia

Ma se temesse anche solo col dubbio che non l'aiuterebbero......avrebbe scritto diversamente.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dopo questa smetto di leggere.
> 
> Ti abbraccio virtualmente (anche se vorrei mettere alcuni puntini sulle i sui metodi anticoncezionali visto che non siamo all'età della pietra e se si è maturi per scopare a maggior ragione bisogna essere maturi per evitare di...) e sei in buone mani qui con Sbri, Simy Kikko e Dammi un nome...Sono gente di buon senso che non mi hanno mai deluso leggendoli.
> 
> Anche altri ovvio, ma in questo 3d sono perfetti


lo volevo scrivere io...ma siamo pazzi??fuori casa precauzioni triple...non deve esserci il minimo dubbio.nel caso cinghia chiusa.


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non è una questione di cazziatone. È una questione di un bambino senza padre (praticamente) e con una futura madre della cui maturità ci sarebbe da dubitare. Troppo facile puntare il dito contro l'orco cattivo.


Beh....mi vorrai mica dire che un 43enne che scopa senza preservativo nè altre precauzioni è un esempio di maturità spero.......vero?

Certo che anche lei è stata leggera,ma era innamoratissima di uno che le diceva "vorrei fare un figlio con te,ti amo,blablabla...."

Troppo facile puntare il dito contro chi si fida di chi ti ti dice "ti amo"


----------



## kikko64 (12 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì, va bene: la ragazza va confortata ed incoraggiata ma a 25 anni non sei è più una bambina e nel 2012 se decidi di non voler rimanere incinta di un idiota (pure violento) sposato con prole e di parecchio più grande di te, il modo lo trovi!
> 
> Sveglia ragazzuole! Non si gioca con la vita dei bambini. La superficialità di certi gesti (quando le conseguenze le pagherebbero anche creature innocenti) mi fa incazzare almeno quanto un coglione che alza le mani su una donna. E mi sembra di aver ribadito più e più volte qui dentro quanto io detesti le violenze.


Hai ragione ma ... del senno di poi son piene le fosse !!

Il fatto che esistano metodi "protettivi" non significa che, una volta utilizzati, si possa "spegnere" il cervello e tanto meno addormentare la coscienza. 
Questo vale tanto per Lei quanto per lui ... anzi dal mio punto di vista ... data la sua situazione famigliare (moglie e figli)  lui DOVEVA essere il primo a preoccuparsi della faccenda ... troppo comodo lasciare tutta le responsabilità a lei ... come se noi maschietti non avessimo alcuna "colpa" su una gravidanza e non conoscessimo nessun metodo per evitarla ... quando si gioca con il fuoco a volte ci si brucia !!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi speighi in una situazione così drammatica che cazzo c'entrava dario argento?


Perchè Suspiria è il titolo di un film di Dario Argento.
Figurati se una si mette un nick del genere no?
Ma contenti voi...contenti tutti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non è una questione di cazziatone. È una questione di un bambino senza padre (praticamente) e con una futura madre della cui maturità ci sarebbe da dubitare. Troppo facile puntare il dito contro l'orco cattivo.


Il fatto che lei avesse paura di essere picchiata ha fatto pendere la bilancia dalla sua parte. Che poi stesse con uno di cui ha paura ... è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## geko (12 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Beh....mi vorrai mica dire che un 43enne che scopa senza preservativo nè altre precauzioni è un esempio di maturità spero.......vero?
> 
> Certo che anche lei è stata leggera,ma era innamoratissima di uno che le diceva "vorrei fare un figlio con te,ti amo,blablabla...."
> 
> Troppo facile puntare il dito contro chi si fida di chi ti ti dice "ti amo"



Non vedo secondo quale sillogismo dal mio dare a lei dell'immatura derivi un attestato di maturità verso il coglione 43enne eh.


Diciamo più semplicemente che non sono la persona più adatta per intervenire in questo thread perché non mi riesce fare il consolatore degli afflitti senza essere anche influenzato dagli occhiali dell'obiettività. E visto che ci sarebbe di mezzo un bambino... Beh.
Non entro nel merito della questione aborto: troppo personale e delicata.
Il mio intervento è stato inopportuno in relazione a quelle che erano le finalità (o i bisogni) del thread. Chiedo scusa all'autrice e i miei migliori auguri.


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non vedo secondo quale sillogismo dal mio dare a lei dell'immatura derivi un attestato di maturità verso il coglione 43enne eh.
> 
> 
> Diciamo più semplicemente che non sono la persona più adatta per intervenire in questo thread perché non mi riesce fare il consolatore degli afflitti senza essere anche influenzato dagli occhiali dell'obiettività. E visto che ci sarebbe di mezzo un bambino... Beh.
> ...


Mah, io ho trovato il tuo intervento intelligente e misurato.
Per quel che vale te quoto n'artra volta.


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non vedo secondo quale sillogismo dal mio dare a lei dell'immatura derivi un attestato di maturità verso il coglione 43enne eh.
> 
> 
> Diciamo più semplicemente che non sono la persona più adatta per intervenire in questo thread perché non mi riesce fare il consolatore degli afflitti senza essere anche influenzato dagli occhiali dell'obiettività. E visto che ci sarebbe di mezzo un bambino... Beh.
> ...


Visto che...per ora....i figli si fanno in 2....se almeno uno fosse stato maturo e presente a se stesso,non staremmo ora qui a commentare questa storia.
Per cui,il sillogismo,anche se non voluto,era inevitabile


----------



## geko (12 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Visto che...per ora....i figli si fanno in 2....se almeno uno fosse stato maturo e presente a se stesso,non staremmo ora qui a commentare questa storia.
> Per cui,il sillogismo,anche se non voluto,era inevitabile


Mi sa che faccio difficoltà a spiegarmi. 

Dire che lei è immatura non significa dire che, per contro, quello maturo è lui. Lui resta un coglione, l'ho definito così, mi pare. 

Io dico che la colpa è degli adulti. Punto. Che è un discorso diverso. E comunque, opinione personale, un figlio con due genitori immaturi non cresce meglio di un figlio che i genitori non li ha proprio. Ma sto divagando. Riprendiamo col buonismo che fa bene all'anima...


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

Mah....sto bimbo mi pare avrà almeno una madre amorevole e potrà contare su di una nonna e su di uno zio....cosa che di questi tempi non è poco.

E mi sembra che Suspiria,non appena avrà superato questo momento di confusione......sia una ragazza che impara.

Poi ovvio che nessuno è giudice del futuro.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

*Scusa la domanda*



suspiria ha detto:


> sono disperata, ho 25 anni, ho una storia con un uomo sposato di 43 anni da circa 3 anni..
> purtoppo ho scoperto di essere incinta di lui, ed ora non so che fare...sto pensando di abortire, perchè secondo me lui mi abbandonerà, non ha lasciato mai la moglie, sempre che rimanda...ora penso che sia la volta buona per chiudere.
> vorrei abortire, anche se non ci riesco, già mi sono affezionata all'idea di avere un bambino...ma dovrei crescerlo da sola...


Ma lui sapeva che yu non usavi contraccettivi?


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

scusate....ma lo sapete che anche i contraccettivi a volte fanno "cilecca" 
magari la ragazza li usava e le ha detto male? è vero che siamo nel 2012....ma nessun tipo di contraccetivo è sicuro al 100%


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusate....ma lo sapete che anche i contraccettivi a volte fanno "cilecca"
> magari la ragazza li usava e le ha detto male? è vero che siamo nel 2012....ma nessun tipo di contraccetivo è sicuro al 100%


già... le percentuali bisogna tenerle in conto.


----------



## graziemille (12 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusate....ma lo sapete che anche i contraccettivi a volte fanno "cilecca"
> magari la ragazza li usava e le ha detto male? è vero che siamo nel 2012....ma nessun tipo di contraccetivo è sicuro al 100%


:bravooo:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

*Uhmmmmm*

Uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Sara' ma io non la vedo chiara sta cosa;vabe' la sfortuna mha',,,

Il babbo morto,la mamma della amica gravemente malata,l'amante che dopo tre anni non vuol lasciar la consorte e pure l'anticoncezzionale che fa cilecca...

blu


----------



## lunaiena (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> sono disperata, ho 25 anni, ho una storia con un uomo sposato di 43 anni da circa 3 anni..
> purtoppo ho scoperto di essere incinta di lui, ed ora non so che fare...sto pensando di abortire, perchè secondo me lui mi abbandonerà, non ha lasciato mai la moglie, sempre che rimanda...ora penso che sia la volta buona per chiudere.
> vorrei abortire, anche se non ci riesco, già mi sono affezionata all'idea di avere un bambino...ma dovrei crescerlo da sola...



Ti prego non abortire.............
Fallo sapere a lui ma non aspettarti che si prenda responsabilità....
Hai una vita dentro di te non un "nulla"....


IO SONO PER LA VITA.....sempre e comunque.....


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

*dimanticavo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Sara' ma io non la vedo chiara sta cosa;vabe' la sfortuna mha',,,
> 
> ...


L'amante aggressivo...

blu


----------



## geko (12 Luglio 2012)

Io dico solo che dal tono degli interventi (non tutti) sembrava si stesse parlando a una ragazzina non tanto capace di intendere e di volere che era stata messa incinta a forza da quest'uomo vecchio, sporco e cattivo che le aveva fatto credere di amarla e l'avrebbe sicuramente picchiata ferocemente alla notizia della gravidanza. 
Piuttosto ci troviamo di fronte a una 25enne molto poco matura che ha fatto una cazzata. 
Va bene l'incoraggiamento, va bene la consolazione ma l'unico consiglio che IO mi sentirei di dare a questa futura mamma è: fai un favore al tuo bambino. *Cresci!*


Come dice Terzani: se uno è stronzo, nun je poi dì che è stupidino, je devi dì che è stronzo.


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusate....ma lo sapete che anche i contraccettivi a volte fanno "cilecca"
> magari la ragazza li usava e le ha detto male? è vero che siamo nel 2012....ma nessun tipo di contraccetivo è sicuro al 100%


nella mia vita non ho mai conosciuto nessuna, me compresa, che sia rimasta incinta prendendo la pillola per esempio e scopando fuori con il preservativo.

E le mie amichette sono tutte gran scopatrici.

E' vero, non sono infallibili ma bisogna essere proprio ma proprio sfigati e il 99 per cento delle gravidanze improvvise sono dovute a NON metodi di contraccezione.
O a metodi a cui non affiderei nemmeno l'estro dei miei gatti.


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nella mia vita non ho mai conosciuto nessuna, me compresa, che sia rimasta incinta prendendo la pillola per esempio e scopando fuori con il preservativo.
> 
> E le mie amichette sono tutte gran scopatrici.
> 
> ...


nemmeno io! 
ma può succedere Tebe...

non la sto giustificando....ma a parte il fatto che sicuramente ha fatto una cazzata forse adesso ha bisogno di un po di conforto qui...per il cazziatone ci penserà sua mamma :smile:


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io dico solo che dal tono degli interventi (non tutti) sembrava si stesse parlando a una ragazzina non tanto capace di intendere e di volere che era stata messa incinta a forza da quest'uomo vecchio, sporco e cattivo che le aveva fatto credere di amarla e l'avrebbe sicuramente picchiata ferocemente alla notizia della gravidanza.
> Piuttosto ci troviamo di fronte a una 25enne molto poco matura che ha fatto una cazzata.
> Va bene l'incoraggiamento, va bene la consolazione ma l'unico consiglio che IO mi sentirei di dare a questa futura mamma è: fai un favore al tuo bambino. *Cresci!*
> 
> ...


La posso usare come firma?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nella mia vita non ho mai conosciuto nessuna, me compresa, che sia rimasta incinta prendendo la pillola per esempio e scopando fuori con il preservativo.
> 
> E le mie amichette sono tutte gran scopatrici.
> 
> ...


Ma anche col coito interrotto, anche se molto meno sicuro, è pure difficile. Cioè, se non è che uno proprio vuole figli, comunque bisogna essere davvero davvero disattenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anche col coito interrotto, anche se molto meno sicuro, è pure difficile. Cioè, se non è che uno proprio vuole figli, comunque bisogna essere davvero davvero disattenti.


o sfigati. E la sfiga, si sa, ci vede benissimo.


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma *anche col coito interrotto,* anche se molto meno sicuro, è pure difficile. Cioè, se non è che uno proprio vuole figli, comunque bisogna essere davvero davvero disattenti.


Non è un metodo contraccetivo per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

L'unico contraccettivo veramente sicuro è L'ASTINENZA!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è un metodo contraccetivo per quanto mi riguarda.



Come preferisci. Fatto sta che anche col metodo contraccettivo che non è metodo contraccettivo è comunque difficile rimanere incinte, anche se è più facile che non con i metodi contraccettivi che sono metodi contraccettivi.


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io!
> ma può succedere Tebe...
> 
> non la sto
> ..ma a parte il fatto che sicuramente ha fatto una cazzata forse adesso ha bisogno di un po di conforto qui...per il cazziatone ci penserà sua mamma :smile:


ho capito certo, ma dirle in questo momento che anche i metodi contraccetivi sono fallibili, come è doveroso sapere,sembra quasi suggerirle che alla fine proteggersi dalle gravidanze se non le vuoi, non è così importante, tanto non sono sicuri al 100 per 100.
E poi ci stupiamo se siamo a livello dell'Uganda in questo campo.

E' lei che deve proteggersi, io non ho mai affidato la mia contraccezione all'uomo con cui stavo o a metodi stregoneschi.
Con un amante poi.

Mi parte l'embolo con la contraccezione.
E mi spiace non poter raccontare cose che farebbero capire la mia posizione.
Da talebana.


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> L'unico contraccettivo veramente sicuro è L'ASTINENZA!



Anche la masturbazione!!

ld:


----------



## geko (12 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> La posso usare come firma?



Ci sta! 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> o sfigati. E la sfiga, si sa, ci vede benissimo.



Sarà. Ma io resto un sostenitore della teoria secondo la quale per mettere al mondo un figlio ci vogliono due, non una, ma ben due teste sulle spalle.
Certe decisioni non bisognerebbe affidarle ai genitali ma ai cervelli!

Ps: quanto sul cazzo ti sto oggi, Sbrì?


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come preferisci. Fatto sta che anche col metodo contraccettivo che non è metodo contraccettivo è comunque difficile rimanere incinte, anche se è più facile che non con i metodi contraccettivi che sono metodi contraccettivi.


Mi fido sulla parola.
I metodi stregoneschi non mi attirano quando si tratta di gravidanze.
Preferisco la scienza.
O la menopausa.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Anche la masturbazione!!
> 
> ld:



Eppeccato che ci si diverte poco in entrambi i casi.


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho capito certo, *ma dirle in questo momento che anche i metodi contraccetivi sono fallibili, come è doveroso sapere,sembra quasi suggerirle che alla fine proteggersi dalle gravidanze se non le vuoi, non è così importante, tanto non sono sicuri al 100 per 100.
> *E poi ci stupiamo se siamo a livello dell'Uganda in questo campo.
> 
> E' lei che deve proteggersi, io non ho mai affidato la mia contraccezione all'uomo con cui stavo o a metodi stregoneschi.
> ...


non intendevo questo...nella maniera più assoluta!
è importante proteggersi in primis per la propria salute! 

il punto è che secondo me..ora il nocciolo della questione non era la contraccezione!


----------



## kikko64 (12 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> L'unico contraccettivo veramente sicuro è L'ASTINENZA!


Non è vero !!  c'è un precedente ... ed è anche famoso !!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho capito certo, ma dirle in questo momento che anche i metodi contraccetivi sono fallibili, come è doveroso sapere,sembra quasi suggerirle che alla fine proteggersi dalle gravidanze se non le vuoi, non è così importante, tanto non sono sicuri al 100 per 100.
> E poi ci stupiamo se siamo a livello dell'Uganda in questo campo.
> 
> E' lei che deve proteggersi, io non ho mai affidato la mia contraccezione all'uomo con cui stavo o a metodi stregoneschi.
> ...


oramai per lei è tardino... e oramai dire dovevi stare attenta... è andata. Mi sembrava abbastanza disperata anche senza infierire.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

*ahahahhaha*



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Anche la masturbazione!!
> 
> ld:


Ahahahah

Torno serio,a me una volta una tizia mi ha trattenuto, non voglio dire sia questo il caso (anche perche' credo a meno della meta' di cio' che ha detto :-() ho fatto un patatrack con scatto da leone per staccarmi nel piu' bello;durissima lotta tra piacere e dovere!

blu


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non è vero !! c'è un precedente ... ed è anche famoso !!


e vabbè! allora li gridiamo al miracolo.....


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi fido sulla parola.
> I metodi stregoneschi non mi attirano quando si tratta di gravidanze.
> Preferisco la scienza.



Boh. A scanso d'equivoci non sono qui a far propaganda al coito interrotto, ci mancherebbe. Ma non è mica stregoneria. Vieni fuori e stop. A questo punto ha fatto più danni l'ogino-knaus, spacciato sì per pseudo-scienza. Vuoi sapere il mio metodo anticoncezionale di riferimento? L'ingoio. Una garanzia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ci sta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti devi impegnare di più, Gekino, per riuscirci.Tra l'altro, di base, sono d'accordo con te... solo che quello che non dovrebbe succedere a volte succede e viceversa... com'era il discorso? siamo umani, sbagliamo... Besos.


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non intendevo questo...nella maniera più assoluta!
> è importante proteggersi in primis per la propria salute!
> 
> il punto è che secondo me..ora il nocciolo della questione non era la contraccezione!


Ma infatti io ti ho capita.
E' solo che subito leggendoti, visto com'è rimasta incinta lei e dubito fortissimamente che abbia usato qualche contraccettivo se non il metodo stregonesco (cvd) ho avuto l'impressione che lei potesse recepire altro, appunto perchè la contraccezione non è il punto della discussione.


Solo questo.
Poi so benissimo che la pensi come me, ricordo ancora i tuoi interventi sul preservativo dimenticato da Manager(anche se nel mio caso essendo carampana la gravidanza non era certo il problema)


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ahahahah
> 
> Torno serio,a me una volta una tizia mi ha trattenuto, non voglio dire sia questo il caso (anche perche' credo a meno della meta' di cio' che ha detto :-() ho fatto un patatrack con scatto da leone per staccarmi nel piu' bello;durissima lotta tra piacere e dovere!
> 
> blu



poco sicuro anche quello amico..


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non è vero !! c'è un precedente ... ed è anche famoso !!


Ti giuro. Volevo dirlo io. Meno male che l'hai detto tu.


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. A scanso d'equivoci non sono qui a far propaganda al coito interrotto, ci mancherebbe. Ma non è mica stregoneria. Vieni fuori e stop. A questo punto ha fatto più danni l'ogino-knaus, spacciato sì per pseudo-scienza. Vuoi sapere il mio metodo anticoncezionale di riferimento? L'ingoio. Una garanzia.


Per carità. Se trovi donne che accettano il coito interrotto va bene. E' una scelta. 
Io ne faccio altre.
Sull ogino la penso uguale al coito interrotto.
Stregoneria.


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti io ti ho capita.
> E' solo che subito leggendoti, v*isto com'è rimasta incinta lei e dubito fortissimamente che abbia usato qualche contraccettivo se non il metodo stregonesco *(cvd) ho avuto l'impressione che lei potesse recepire altro, appunto perchè la contraccezione non è il punto della discussione.
> 
> 
> ...


può essere...ma ha detto anche che la relazione dura da 3 anni....quindi il beneficio del dubbio sul fatto che in questo caso si tratti di "sfiga" forse potremmo lasciarglielo... 

poi se la ragazza invece ci conferma che ha fatto una cazzata la legnamo ben bene


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oramai per lei è tardino... e oramai dire dovevi stare attenta... è andata. Mi sembrava abbastanza disperata anche senza infierire.


L'avevo detto che non dovevo intervenire.
Torno nella mia cripta a contare i preservativi che mi sono rimasti.

Nuovi ovviamente, non li riciclo tranquilli


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

*Che cazzo*



lothar57 ha detto:


> poco sicuro anche quello amico..



Davvero!


blu


----------



## geko (12 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> L'unico contraccettivo veramente sicuro è L'ASTINENZA!





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Anche la masturbazione!!
> 
> ld:



Beh, poteva dargli il culo! 


Perdonatemi... Ma oggi và così! 





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ti devi impegnare di più*, Gekino, per riuscirci.Tra l'altro, di base, sono d'accordo con te... solo che quello che non dovrebbe succedere a volte succede e viceversa... com'era il discorso? siamo umani, sbagliamo... Besos.



Se l'universo mi regala un'altra giornata come questa, vedrai come ce la fò facile facile! 
Besitos para tì también! :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per carità. Se trovi donne che accettano il coito interrotto va bene. E' una scelta.
> Io ne faccio altre.
> Sull ogino la penso uguale al coito interrotto.
> Stregoneria.


E come non ne trovi. Con la differenza che mica lo pratico il coito interrotto. Però ce ne sono eccome, e te lo chiedono anche.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> poco sicuro anche quello amico..


La donna di un mio amico l'ha spudoratamente ingannato,quello è ancor peggio.

Cazzo aveva smasso di prendere la pillolina :-(

blu


----------



## geko (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'avevo detto che non dovevo intervenire.
> * Torno nella mia cripta a contare i preservativi che mi sono rimasti.*
> 
> Nuovi ovviamente, non li riciclo tranquilli



Mi porto uno spillo dietro e te li foro tutti quanti, apposta!  Io, la sfiga, preferisco costruirmela!


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

Lei è assolutamente cosciente di aver fatto una cazzata.  Infatti si sta flagellando anche per questo.

Ma flaggellarla qui sul forum per questo mi pare il classico piangere sul latte versato perchè solo parzialmente scremato.

Quello che dico è che lei ha il 40% della responsabilità.  ed una lievissima attenuante data dal fatto che i venticinquenni di oggi sono mediamente abbastanza avventati di loro.

Il resto della colpa....è del tipo.  Che:
1-essendo 43enne e già padre doveva essere più esperto
2-avendo una moglie cui nascondere la relazione,doveva essere più sveglio
3-sapendo bene che non avrebbe mai piantato la famiglia per lei,doveva essere più onesto

Per dire....anche a me piace farlo senza preservativo,ma non per questo non prendo le precauzioni alternative del caso (pillola,cerotto,etc....) e mi assicuro che la mia lei possa concedermi quella gioia in massima sicurezza (anche sua)


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La donna di un mio amico l'ha spudoratamente ingannato,quello è ancor peggio.
> 
> Cazzo aveva smasso di prendere la pillolina :-(
> 
> blu



a casso...brutta sorpresa..dimenticavo il piu'bello e piu'sicuro,ma non per..giovani..e 'una bella ecografia,dalla quale risulti la mancanza dell'ovulazione...per qualche giorno ci puoi'dare dentro..senza il minimo rischio.ù
occhio a non esagerare con i giorni.


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come non ne trovi. Con la differenza che mica lo pratico il coito interrotto. Però ce ne sono eccome, *e te lo chiedono anche.*


Sono svenuta.
Presto. Un pò di Chanel


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi porto uno spillo dietro e te li foro tutti quanti, apposta!  Io, la sfiga, preferisco costruirmela!


'stardo


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono svenuta.
> Presto. Un pò di Chanel


Ahahahahahahahah! Il mondo è bello perchè è vario, che altro ti posso dire...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

*E gia'...*



lothar57 ha detto:


> a casso...brutta sorpresa..dimenticavo il piu'bello e piu'sicuro,ma non per..giovani..e 'una bella ecografia,dalla quale risulti la mancanza dell'ovulazione...per qualche giorno ci puoi'dare dentro..senza il minimo rischio.ù
> occhio a non esagerare con i giorni.


Ma bisognerebbe avere l'ecografo a portata di mano ;-)
Qui si contano i giorni,ovvio con la compagna di sempre,per glia avventurosi: preservativo!!!

blu


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma bisognerebbe avere l'ecografo a portata di mano ;-)
> Qui si contano i giorni,ovvio con la compagna di sempre,per glia avventurosi: preservativo!!!
> 
> blu



l'ha il gine....
ovvio non fuori casa..chi si fida??


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

*Esatto*



lothar57 ha detto:


> l'ha il gine....
> ovvio non fuori casa..chi si fida??


Qui in Emilia come tu sai forse,oltre a un pargolo piccino potresti pigliarti hiv eEX EX EX EX  malattia dei tossici...
Qui sono aumentati i casi di contagi tramite rapporti occasionali.


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui in Emilia come tu sai forse,oltre a un pargolo piccino potresti pigliarti hiv eEX EX EX EX  malattia dei tossici...
> Qui sono aumentati i casi di contagi tramite rapporti occasionali.
> 
> 
> blu


Non protetti!!!!

blu


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui in Emilia come tu sai forse,oltre a un pargolo piccino potresti pigliarti hiv eEX EX EX EX malattia dei tossici...
> Qui sono aumentati i casi di contagi tramite rapporti occasionali.
> 
> 
> blu



lo so ma e'normale,noi siamo una regione moltoooo godereccia,io a miei figli ho detto...senza preservativo mai piuttosto lasciare perdere..perche'sentita storia,che alla disco,tipa ti balla davanti 5 min..poi ti porta in auto.. e via.
L'aids esiste ancora...ocio....


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

*minchia se esiste*



lothar57 ha detto:


> lo so ma e'normale,noi siamo una regione moltoooo godereccia,io a miei figli ho detto...senza preservativo mai piuttosto lasciare perdere..perche'sentita storia,che alla disco,tipa ti balla davanti 5 min..poi ti porta in auto.. e via.
> L'aids esiste ancora...ocio....


Il giornale parlava di un aumento nel 2011 allucinante!!!


blu


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. A scanso d'equivoci non sono qui a far propaganda al coito interrotto, ci mancherebbe. Ma non è mica stregoneria. Vieni fuori e stop. A questo punto ha fatto più danni l'ogino-knaus, spacciato sì per pseudo-scienza. Vuoi sapere il mio metodo anticoncezionale di riferimento? L'ingoio. Una garanzia.


Anche mio marito la pensava come te....Io no. Poi una volta gli ho dato retta, causa molta voglia e zero preservativi in casa...
Devo dirti com è finita? 
Era così convinto che ridendo mi ha chiesto il test del dna...
Mai più nella vita neanche dall'uomo più controllato del pianeta.
E' vero anche che secondo il mio ginecologo io sono molto ma molto ricettiva...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche mio marito la pensava come te....Io no. Poi una volta gli ho dato retta, causa molta voglia e zero preservativi in casa...
> Devo dirti com è finita?
> Era così convinto che ridendo mi ha chiesto il test del dna...
> Mai più nella vita neanche dall'uomo più controllato del pianeta.
> E' vero anche che secondo il mio ginecologo io sono molto ma molto ricettiva...


Ma infatti meglio l‘ingoio, in caso. Sempre detto io.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche mio marito la pensava come te....Io no. Poi una volta gli ho dato retta, causa molta voglia e zero preservativi in casa...
> Devo dirti com è finita?
> Era così convinto che ridendo mi ha chiesto il test del dna...
> Mai più nella vita neanche dall'uomo più controllato del pianeta.
> E' vero anche che secondo il mio ginecologo io sono molto ma molto ricettiva...


ciao farfi..sei in buona compagnia..a noi che lo cercavamo,il primo...ci rimase alla seconda volta...l'altro mi pare alla prima...per quello ho sempre tanta fifa:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao farfi..sei in buona compagnia..a noi che lo cercavamo,il primo...ci rimase alla seconda volta...l'altro mi pare alla prima...per quello ho sempre tanta fifa:smile:


Idem per la fifa....
Primo figlio al primo tentativo
Secondo (purtroppo perso) con retromarcia di lui
Terzo dopo che il ginecologo mi aveva detto che a causa di qualche problemi prima di 6 mesi era impossibile restassi incinta. 15 gg dopo questa affermazione ho fatto il test


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem per la fifa....
> Primo figlio al primo tentativo
> Secondo (purtroppo perso) con retromarcia di lui
> Terzo dopo che il ginecologo mi aveva detto che a causa di qualche problemi prima di 6 mesi era impossibile restassi incinta. 15 gg dopo questa affermazione ho fatto il test



:smile::smile::smile:quando si dice il caso...anche il gin di mia moglie,diventato amico mio..per il secondo mi disse ..Lothar tranquillo ci vorranno mesi....infatti:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sabina_ (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> sono disperata, ho 25 anni, ho una storia con un uomo sposato di 43 anni da circa 3 anni..
> purtoppo ho scoperto di essere incinta di lui, ed ora non so che fare...sto pensando di abortire, perchè secondo me lui mi abbandonerà, non ha lasciato mai la moglie, sempre che rimanda...ora penso che sia la volta buona per chiudere.
> vorrei abortire, anche se non ci riesco, già mi sono affezionata all'idea di avere un bambino...ma dovrei crescerlo da sola...


Il fatto che tu sia rimasta incinta e' un chiaro segnale che ti dai dal profondo: eri stanca di questa situazione e volevi concretizzare. Il tuo corpo ha parlato per te.
Ora tu parla con lui prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione. Lo devi non solo a lui ma prima di tutto a te stessa. Capisco che se ti rifiuta con suo figlio in grembo e' una mazzata molto più grande che non abortire da sola e non vivere un eventuale rifiuto, ma sai anche tu che e' un percorso necessario per uscire in qualche modo da questa storia, con lui o senza di lui.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

*Toy...*

:risata:


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mi inchino alla tua fantasia :smile:


Illimitata cara Toy.
Illimitata. Soprattutto sul sesso.


Ora Minerva mi sgrida.
Dice che ti porto sulla cattiva strada...quella seria.






Vieni?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Illimitata cara Toy.
> Illimitata. Soprattutto sul sesso.
> 
> 
> ...


Oddio mica tanto, non lo fai manco da dietro...


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio mica tanto, non lo fai manco da dietro...


Io non ho detto che non lo faccio/non l'ho mai fatto/estimatrice anal.

Ho detto che per quel tipo di sesso ho bisogno di un certo immaginario che ben pochi uomini mi fanno scattare.
Perchè_ quel _tipo di uomo è testosteronico e quindi...


:scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che non lo faccio/non l'ho mai fatto/estimatrice anal.
> 
> Ho detto che per quel tipo di sesso ho bisogno di un certo immaginario che ben pochi uomini mi fanno scattare.
> Perchè_ quel _tipo di uomo è testosteronico e quindi...
> ...


...e quindi scappi quando li vedi (scritto da te, eh) ergo non lo fai. A meno che tu non lo faccia con sto Manager, ma mi pare di capire di no. Tsk tsk. Ma come si fa, dico io, al giorno d‘oggi...


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...e quindi scappi quando li vedi (scritto da te, eh) ergo non lo fai. A meno che tu non lo faccia con sto Manager, ma mi pare di capire di no. Tsk tsk. Ma come si fa, dico io, al giorno d‘oggi...


In verità con la grazia e la diplomazia che mi contraddistingue sull'argomento sesso devo ammattere che ho fantasticato parecchio su manager e ne abbiamo anche parlato.
Ho tastato il terreno.





















E' scappato urlando.

Come me quando vedo un testosteronico


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In verità con la grazia e la diplomazia che mi contraddistingue sull'argomento sesso devo ammattere che ho fantasticato parecchio su manager e ne abbiamo anche parlato.
> Ho tastato il terreno.
> 
> 
> ...


Pensa che stronzo, con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## ZoDyAkO (12 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> sono disperata, ho 25 anni, ho una storia con un uomo sposato di 43 anni da circa 3 anni..
> purtoppo ho scoperto di essere incinta di lui, ed ora non so che fare...sto pensando di abortire, perchè secondo me lui mi abbandonerà, non ha lasciato mai la moglie, sempre che rimanda...ora penso che sia la volta buona per chiudere.
> vorrei abortire, anche se non ci riesco, già mi sono affezionata all'idea di avere un bambino...ma dovrei crescerlo da sola...


Sono passato in una situazione simile. Ho faticato molto a convincere la madre a proseguire la gravidanza, ed ho lavorato tantissimo per preparare il suo arrivo. Ora ha 6 anni ed è uno spettacolo. Penso sia il regalo più bello che la vita potesse farmi. Penso che il destino mi abbia voluto dare una scossa in un momento della mia vita in cui avevo perso la bussola. La storia con la madre è finita, ci sono un pò di problemi, ma rifarei tutto quanto, anche se in alcuni fasi è stato davvero folle. Se questi sono gli "incidenti" ...

S*B


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensa che stronzo, con tutto il rispetto.


Boh...magari sono io che non lo ispiro.
O è una cosa che lo disgusta.
O magari nella sua vita fa solo quello e a me vede...beh...visto che chiama Principessa e si ostina a vedermi come una fanciulla fedele e tanto. Tanto donna. Magari pensa di mancarmi di rispetto.
















Naaaa. E' solo uno stronzo.
Aveva davvero la faccia terrorizzata.

Invornito.
Manco gli amanti so più scegliere.
Sono proprio una fagiana

però stiamo andando Ot.
Basta dai.
Vado a scrivere sul blog:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

C'è un tipo che conosco che mi ha raccontato che una volta una tizia gli chiese di fare sesso anale e lui i rifiutò. Al che gli chiesi il perchè e mi rispose: "Ma per chi mi aveva preso, mica sono un pornoattore!". Avrei voluto dargli una testata. Ce n'è di gente strana.


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> è il tuo assunto di base che è discutibile...tu parti con la certezza che questo bambino sarà infelice perchè senza un padre naturale e renderà infelici le persone che dovranno accudirlo.
> 
> Non mi pare sia così,altrimenti Suspiria non si esprimerebbe come s'è espressa.
> 
> ...


Che siano tenuti almeno moralmente ad aiutarla non ci piove, pero' io , ripeto, non vedo perche' scaricare una rottura di coglioni cosi' grande ad altri che non hanno colpe per il suo essere cosi' fru fru.......

avrei preferito che la "fru fru" e tutti voi anti-abortisti aveste sostenuto la tesi che appunto non debba rompere i coglioni agli altri e rimboccarsi le maniche in maniera autonoma ed indipendente...

cosi' vedremmo anche i vostri sogni di gloria infrangersi miseramente col quotidiano e quanti cadaveri/infelici rimangono sul campo...

ribadisco...a che pro?...ari-boh...


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

che poi , entriamo nel dettaglio pratico perche' la teoria a me sta sempre sul cazzo...

na ragazza che si scopa uno sposato e metti putacaso che la famiglia in qualche modo ne venga a conoscenza e le intimazioni piu' o meno perentorie a lasciarlo e ad uscire da una situazione cosi' di merda, chiaramente rimangano lettera morta e poi un bel giorno questa si presenta a raccontarti della cazzata che ha combinato egoisticamente e coglionamente.... ditemi voi perche' una come questa non deve avviarsi per il suo calvario sulla terra, visto che consigli ed aiuti a tempo debito non li ha accettati?

in tutta questa storia la vera stronza/o chi e'?

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Luglio 2012)

stermy, non estremizzare, qui non ho letto nessuno anti aborto, ho letto pro sostegno qualunque scelta lei faccia.


Io, al posto suo, certamente abortirei e perchè :


a. di avere una creatura che nasce per una mia assenza di responsabilità, non ci penserei nemmeno due volte.


b. di averla oltretutto da uno stronzo che se oggi è assente figuriamoci domani, non se ne discute nemmeno.


c. di caricare un peso simile sulla mia famiglia, madre malata ( sempre che sta storia sia vera ma facciamo finta che lo sia perchè comunque ci si confonta sui temi reali) NEMMENO NEL MONDO DELL IPERURANIO ESISTE.


D. SCHIATTO da dolore, abortisco, ma sono solo cazzetti miei, mi lecco le ferite e recito il mea culpa, con gesu cristo me la vedo in privato, se ci credo, sennò amen.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> stermy, non estremizzare, qui non ho letto nessuno anti aborto, ho letto pro sostegno qualunque scelta lei faccia.
> 
> 
> Io, al posto suo, certamente abortirei e perchè :
> ...


hai figli o sei mai stata incinta? o meglio sai che significa essere incinta?


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> stermy, non estremizzare, qui non ho letto nessuno anti aborto, ho letto pro sostegno qualunque scelta lei faccia.
> 
> 
> Io, al posto suo, certamente abortirei e perchè :
> ...


Micio me sa che te sei distratta....ahahahah

nelle risposte che ho letto ho trovato 'na folla di anti-abortisti sempre e comunque...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai figli o sei mai stata incinta? o meglio sai che significa essere incinta?


e 1...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Micio me sa che te sei distratta....ahahahah
> 
> nelle risposte che ho letto ho trovato 'na folla di anti-abortisti sempre e comunque...
> 
> ahahahah


La gente a volte parla perchè ha la bocca.


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La gente a volte parla perchè ha la bocca.


non ho capito se devo portare a 2 il conteggio o sei sempre l'1...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non ho capito se devo portare a 2 il conteggio o sei sempre l'1...


sono quella che ha commentato chiedendo se avesse figli...!


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono quella che ha commentato chiedendo se avesse figli...!


appunto avevo il dubbio che fossi la namber uan...

ora dimmi di grazia, in uno scenario tipico e al di la' dell'autrice del 3d in particolare, perche' una che fa una cazzata del genere e senz'altro fottendosene anche dei consigli della famiglia, debba poi scaricare sempre sulla famiglia tutto il camion di merda che si merita solo lei?

se la scelta riguarda solo te, ed ora mi rivolgo a te, ed io ti dicessi arrangiati, te mo' famme vede' come te tiri su le maniche e tiri su un non infelice....

tipiace il giochino?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Micio me sa che te sei distratta....ahahahah
> 
> nelle risposte che ho letto ho trovato 'na folla di anti-abortisti sempre e comunque...
> 
> ahahahah


Ste, l'aborto è un lutto, comunque, una cosa che ti segna per la vita. Non si può essere pro o anti sulla pelle degli altri, è solo umano lasciare aperta ogni possibilità. Credo che sia il primo pensiero che viene a molte donne appena sanno di una gravidanza indesiderata... poi attuarlo è un altro paio di maniche, non è come togliersi un dente.


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ste, l'aborto è un lutto, comunque, una cosa che ti segna per la vita. Non si può essere pro o anti sulla pelle degli altri, è solo umano lasciare aperta ogni possibilità. Credo che sia il primo pensiero che viene a molte donne appena sanno di una gravidanza indesiderata... poi attuarlo è un altro paio di maniche, non è come togliersi un dente.


ma figurati se non lo sapessi...

pero' non enfatizziamo bigottamente "sta pelle degli altri" perche' nelle condizioni normali metti al mondo uno che non se la passera' benissimo ed il fatto di partorire anonimamente per dare in adozione il bambino per me non esiste perche' non riusciresti a vivere con quel carico di rimorsi tutta la vita...

quindi anche a te e' rivolto il giochino....

sei in condizioni che da sola non ce la faresti, perche' dovresti rompere il cazzo alla tua famiglia che quando ti metteva sull'avviso non ascoltavi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma figurati se non lo sapessi...
> 
> pero' non enfatizziamo bigottamente "sta pelle degli altri" perche' nelle condizioni normali metti al mondo uno che non se la passera' benissimo ed il fatto di partorire anonimamente per dare in adozione il bambino per me non esiste perche' non riusciresti a vivere con quel carico di rimorsi tutta la vita...
> 
> ...


Indubbiamente farà pesare un carico sulla famiglia, per colpa sua. Ma le famiglie ci sono anche per questo.


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Che siano tenuti almeno moralmente ad aiutarla non ci piove, pero' io , ripeto, non vedo perche' scaricare una rottura di coglioni cosi' grande ad altri che non hanno colpe per il suo essere cosi' fru fru.......
> 
> avrei preferito che la "fru fru" e tutti voi anti-abortisti aveste sostenuto la tesi che appunto non debba rompere i coglioni agli altri e rimboccarsi le maniche in maniera autonoma ed indipendente...
> 
> ...


A te da fastidio l'idea perchè ti figuri in quella situazione.  e a te chiaramente l'idea di sopprimere una vita per non avere fadstidi non crea problemi,ad altri sì.

Quelli che ne sanno,la chiamano libertà di pensiero ed azione


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Indubbiamente farà pesare un carico sulla famiglia, per colpa sua. Ma le famiglie ci sono anche per questo.


beh le famiglie principalmente dovrebbero esistere per educare e non credo che educhi na' persona levandole sempre le castagne sul fuoco...

io te farei passa' le pene dell'inferno poi vediamo se non te la cuci...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh le famiglie principalmente dovrebbero esistere per educare e non credo che educhi na' persona levandole sempre le castagne sul fuoco...
> 
> io te farei passa' le pene dell'inferno poi vediamo se non te la cuci...
> 
> ahahahah



Ste...se fosse successo a tua figlia parleresti lo stesso cosi?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> metti al mondo uno che non se la passera' benissimo


Opinabile.


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> A te da fastidio l'idea perchè ti figuri in quella situazione.  e a te chiaramente l'idea di sopprimere una vita per non avere fadstidi non crea problemi,ad altri sì.
> 
> Quelli che ne sanno,la chiamano libertà di pensiero ed azione


e' chiaro che mi immedesimo in questa situazione e lo trovo spunto di discussione, avendo una figlia di 21 anni....

pero' mia figlia non zoccoleggia da amante con uomini sposati ma sta da qualche anno con il solito compagno di liceo e le dico sempre che cazzo aspetta a mollarlo per farsi piu' esperienza...

pero' non cosi', cazzo...

ahahahah

comunque gia' sa e dice lei stessa, perche' ne abbiamo gia' parlato, che non ci pensa proprio per adesso a sposarlo (anzi manco dice che sara' questo) e tanto piu' a rimanere incinta perche' se deve fini' l'universita' e farsi una strada prima di imitare i conigli...ed ho gia' detto comunque che se nel caso dovesse succedere, sara' un macello e saranno cazzi acidissimi...

tu dici che incoscientemente ha recepito e fati propri questi messaggi? 

intanto io vigilo....

ahahahah


----------



## ceck (13 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per questione di sicurezza tua però,quando parlerai con lui,non andare sola,e se dovessi farlo per telefono o da sola,devi dire che tua madre e tuo fratello sanno tutto e sanno che lui è il padre....c'è un motivo se ti dico questo!!FIDATI!!


condivido ,questa è la prima cosa, per tutto il resto ci vuole solo un po di tempo e vedrai che la cosa giusta da fare ti verrà naturale


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Opinabile.


cioe' famme capi', nel tuo mondo di fantasia, una ragazza di 25anni senza arte ne' parte ed anche se ce l'avesse sarebbe na precaria a 800 euro, potrebbe tirar su indipendentemente ed autonomamente perche' ce' uno scazzo con la famiglia che stata inascoltata, oggi come oggi un erede con un bel futuro?

ma so' cazzi per chi ha caterve di gente dietro, figurati una da sola che cazzo po' conclude...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh le famiglie principalmente dovrebbero esistere per educare e non credo che educhi na' persona levandole sempre le castagne sul fuoco...
> 
> io te farei passa' le pene dell'inferno poi vediamo se non te la cuci...
> 
> ahahahah


La logica dell'espiazione io la lascio ai cattolici, roba loro.


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La logica dell'espiazione io la lascio ai cattolici, roba loro.


quindi hai educato i tuoi figli con la consapevolezza che qualsiasi cosa facciano o dicano tu gli toglierai sempre le castagne sul fuoco?

io invece ho cominciato da subito dicendole per es.  gia' quando inizio' ad andare a scuola che se sgarrava con i maestri o i prof da me avrebbe avuto il resto...

proprio come gli smidollati genitori attuali che difendono le merde da loro partorite al punto da inveire contro i prof...

ed i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti...

l'alberello si puo' raddizzare quando e' na' cannetta non quando l'hai fatto diventare un tronco...

ahahahah

comunque era n'esempio scarso...ce lo so...


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi hai educato i tuoi figli con la consapevolezza che qualsiasi cosa facciano o dicano tu gli toglierai sempre le castagne sul fuoco?
> 
> *io invece ho cominciato da subito dicendole per es. gia' quando inizio' ad andare a scuola che se sgarrava con i maestri o i prof da me avrebbe avuto il resto*...
> 
> ...



pure mio papà...... :scared:

.....sicuro che non sei mio padre????:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure mio papà...... :scared:
> 
> .....sicuro che non sei mio padre????:mrgreen:


purtroppo no, pero' come dico sempre, io nun posso piu' vede' SoS Tata in tv perche' me so' rotto er cazzo de cambia' ogni vorta la televisione...

ahahahah

maro' quelle merdacce di genitori so' da mena' da quanno se svejano a quanno se coricano...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *purtroppo no*, pero' come dico sempre, io nun posso piu' vede' SoS Tata in tv perche' me so' rotto er cazzo de cambia' ogni vorta la televisione...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


perchè dici purtroppo no?  vorresti essere mio padre


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè dici purtroppo no?  vorresti essere mio padre


vabbe' zio...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' zio...
> 
> ahahahah


ti posso chiamare Zio Stè allora :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' famme capi', nel tuo mondo di fantasia, una ragazza di 25anni senza arte ne' parte ed anche se ce l'avesse sarebbe na precaria a 800 euro, potrebbe tirar su indipendentemente ed autonomamente perche' ce' uno scazzo con la famiglia che stata inascoltata, oggi come oggi un erede con un bel futuro?
> 
> ma so' cazzi per chi ha caterve di gente dietro, figurati una da sola che cazzo po' conclude...



Nel mio mondo di fantasia funziona che di storie tipo questa ce ne sono a pacchi, si. E di bambini cresciuti e venuti su bene con una mamma che si fa in quattro per loro anche. Non è nè la prima, nè l'ultima. Che poi, ragionare con l'accetta in casi come questo vuol dire davvero travisare la realtà.


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti posso chiamare Zio Stè allora :mrgreen:


prego faccci pure...anzi preferisco, vero...ahahahah...

visto che le merde de nipoti veri che c'ho, siccome provengono da teste di cazzo che voleno fa' i moderni, nun chiamano nessuno zio...

ed in effetti appartengono a famije de disastrati totali...

ahahahahah

su 5 figli, 2 so' divorziati e 2 so' separati in casa...

maro' io e mi moje ce sentimo accerchiati...

l'ultimo dei mohicani...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> prego faccci pure...anzi preferisco, vero...ahahahah...
> 
> visto che le merde de nipoti veri che c'ho, siccome provengono da teste di cazzo che voleno fa' i moderni, nun chiamano nessuno zio...
> 
> ...



:scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi hai educato i tuoi figli con la consapevolezza che qualsiasi cosa facciano o dicano tu gli toglierai sempre le castagne sul fuoco?
> 
> io invece ho cominciato da subito dicendole per es. gia' quando inizio' ad andare a scuola che se sgarrava con i maestri o i prof da me avrebbe avuto il resto...
> 
> ...


Non è quello il punto. Ma se uno dei miei figli si trova in difficoltà, anche se per colpa sua, potrà sempre contare sui suoi genitori, per quello che potranno. Se non ha fatto male volutamente ad altri... lì ci devo pensare. Nello specifico: non stiamo parlando di una minorenne, è una giovane donna. Ha sbagliato, molto, non significa che sarà una pessima madre: in ogni caso, di questo errore pagherà lei. Farà fatica a trovare un lavoro, un compagno, non si godrà più la spensierata giovinezza, dovrà dar conto a suo figlio, probabilmente, di non avergli saputo dare un padre. Mi sembra abbastanza, non ha mica ammazzato nessuno.


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel mio mondo di fantasia funziona che di storie tipo questa ce ne sono a pacchi, si. E di bambini cresciuti e venuti su bene con una mamma che si fa in quattro per loro anche. Non è nè la prima, nè l'ultima. Che poi, ragionare con l'accetta in casi come questo vuol dire davvero travisare la realtà.


io so' sempre scettico....

specialmente oggi come oggi na mamma se po' fa' pure in otto, ma senza aiuti e' praticamente impossibile...

se per te io traviso la realta' allora anche na separata di che cazzo se po' lamenta' se il marito se da'?

visto che so' tutti felici e realizzati...

mah...


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è quello il punto. Ma se uno dei miei figli si trova in difficoltà, anche se per colpa sua, potrà sempre contare sui suoi genitori, per quello che potranno. Se non ha fatto male volutamente ad altri... lì ci devo pensare. Nello specifico: non stiamo parlando di una minorenne, è una giovane donna. Ha sbagliato, molto, non significa che sarà una pessima madre: in ogni caso, di questo errore pagherà lei. Farà fatica a trovare un lavoro, un compagno, non si godrà più la spensierata giovinezza, dovrà dar conto a suo figlio, probabilmente, di non avergli saputo dare un padre. Mi sembra abbastanza, non ha mica ammazzato nessuno.


non ha ammazzato nessuno pero' dopo ave' fatto la cazzata ed ave' ricevuto il picche dalla famiglia, condannarsi consapevolmente sia lei che il nascituro praticamente alla morte civile nun me pare il massimo...

perche' di quello si parla non di un film o dei bigliettini dei baci perugina...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io so' sempre scettico....
> 
> specialmente oggi come oggi na mamma se po' fa' pure in otto, ma senza aiuti e' praticamente impossibile...
> 
> ...


Ma perchè tu ragioni per estremi. Tipo qua:



> perche' una che fa una cazzata del genere e senz'altro fottendosene anche dei consigli della famiglia, debba poi scaricare sempre sulla famiglia tutto il camion di merda che si merita solo lei?


Boh. Già parlare di "camion di merda" quando si parla di un bambino in arrivo è allucinante. Ma tu parli del contorno, no? Mica del bimbo. E se vuoi bene al bimbo la merda vedrai che profuma di mughetto. E quando vedi quella creaturina che cresce sana e forte dici: cazzo, ne voglio ancora, di merda. 
Ed i genitori? Cioè qua non stiamo parlando di, boh?, una che si droga. Voglio dire, la vita è sua, visto che per quanto ci abbiamo provato e riprovato non riesce ad uscirne, sono cazzi suoi è adulta e vaccinata. Qua stiamo parlando di un bambino che non ne sa un cazzo di ste storie, che non ha nessuna colpa, ed a cui non credo che qualcuno sano di mente negherebbe una possibilità. Poi, comunque, di gente matta che ragiona come te ci sta, mica no. Ma spero non sia questo il caso.


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè tu ragioni per estremi. Tipo qua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh allora ascolta, con tanta gente matta sono in ottima compagnia visto che queste leggi progressiste ci sono in tutto il mondo e pero' solo dove ci sono gli oscurantisti alla volemose bene ed ipocriti come te stanno i casini come anche in Italia che scassate il cazzo per la 194...la 40 etcetc obbligando chi c'ha i soldi ad andare all'estero...

quindi co' voi certi discorsi so' inutili perche' manco la procreazione assistita accettate e tanto piu' l'analisi prenatale obbligando a tenersi pure i feti malformati....

percio' riassumo col mandarti a cagare a te ed a tutta la tua categoria di baciapile che degnamente rappresenti col tuo moralismo da quattro soldi che pero' nun te vieta de cercarti la fregna extracasalinga e tenerte il cazzo nelle mutande...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh allora ascolta, con tanta gente matta sono in ottima compagnia visto che queste leggi progressiste ci sono in tutto il mondo e pero' solo dove ci sono gli oscurantisti alla volemose bene ed ipocriti come te stanno i casini come anche in Italia che scassate il cazzo per la 194...la 40 etcetc obbligando chi c'ha i soldi ad andare all'estero...
> 
> quindi co' voi certi discorsi so' inutili perche' manco la procreazione assistita accettate e tanto piu' l'analisi prenatale obbligando a tenersi pure i feti malformati....
> 
> percio' riassumo col mandarti a cagare a te ed a tutta la tua categoria di baciapile che degnamente rappresenti col tuo moralismo da quattro soldi che pero' nun te vieta de cercarti la fregna extracasalinga e tenerte il cazzo nelle mutande...


Compà, ti conviene tirare i remi in barca da sto discorso perchè io non sono nè cristiano, nè cattolico, nè musulmano, nè NIENTE. In altre parole, a me non è che frega un cazzo di nulla della religione o dei preti o del sa-il-cazzo che dici tu. Non ne faccio una questione religiosa, e non voglio costringere nessuno, perchè ognuno decide secondo COSCIENZA. E la mia coscienza evidentemente è diversa dalla tua, ma non è che tu sei un figo progressista figlio del suo tempo ed io un povero stronzo del basso medioevo e baciapile. Stai calmo e non ti agitare.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Compà, ti conviene tirare i remi in barca da sto discorso perchè io non sono nè cristiano, nè cattolico, nè musulmano, nè NIENTE. In altre parole, a me non è che frega un cazzo di nulla della religione o dei preti o del sa-il-cazzo che dici tu. Non ne faccio una questione religiosa, e non voglio costringere nessuno, perchè ognuno decide secondo COSCIENZA. E la mia coscienza evidentemente è diversa dalla tua, ma non è che tu sei un figo progressista figlio del suo tempo ed io un povero stronzo del basso medioevo e baciapile. Stai calmo e non ti agitare.


Osservalo quando posta senza le risate vuole dire che si sente minacciato dalle verità altrui...no?


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Compà, ti conviene tirare i remi in barca da sto discorso perchè io non sono nè cristiano, nè cattolico, nè musulmano, nè NIENTE. In altre parole, a me non è che frega un cazzo di nulla della religione o dei preti o del sa-il-cazzo che dici tu. Non ne faccio una questione religiosa, e non voglio costringere nessuno, perchè ognuno decide secondo COSCIENZA. E la mia coscienza evidentemente è diversa dalla tua, ma non è che tu sei un figo progressista figlio del suo tempo ed io un povero stronzo del basso medioevo e baciapile. Stai calmo e non ti agitare.


ma tu quale coscienza hai?...quella postuma ed a scoppio ritardato?

la coscienza e' prima di fare cazzate che la devi attivare ed anche nel tuo caso se te becca tu' moje vojo vede' cosa ne pensa della tua di coscienza e se da' seguito alla tua richiesta d'aiuto...

ahahahahah

io ribadisco che se sei in una situazione economica di merda ed oggi e' la regola, mettere al mondo un figlio in quelle condizioni e' roba che te sterilizzerei....


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Osservalo quando posta senza le risate vuole dire che si sente minacciato dalle verità altrui...no?


Ma boh, è partito in quarta. Ha fatto tutto da solo.


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Osservalo quando posta senza le risate vuole dire che si sente minacciato dalle verità altrui...no?


eccolo l'altro che minaccia con i suoi insegnamenti e verita' che fanno a cazzotti con la condotta che dovrebbe seguire...

ahahahahah

ma che spettacolo...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma boh, è partito in quarta. Ha fatto tutto da solo.


beh parli di coscienza a sproposito, na' mano l'hai data...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu quale coscienza hai?...quella postuma ed a scoppio ritardato?
> 
> la coscienza e' prima di fare cazzate che la devi attivare ed anche nel tuo caso se te becca tu' moje vojo vede' cosa ne pensa della tua di coscienza e se da' seguito alla tua richiesta d'aiuto...
> 
> ...


Ma nel mio caso vai tranquillo che il problema non si pone. Nel mio caso, che comunque NON C'E'. Quindi, voglio dire, perchè parli di me? Non è che siccome mi capita di far sesso fuori il matrimonio ammazzerei una persona, eh. Perchè questo vuol dire, non so se hai presente.
Poi, ripeto, ognuno si fa i conti in tasca. Non è che non ci sono problemi, ma se uno non lo vuole a prescindere TUTTO è un problema, pure il buco nell'ozono o un'unghia rotta.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh parli di coscienza a sproposito, na' mano l'hai data...


Mah.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non ha ammazzato nessuno pero' dopo ave' fatto la cazzata ed ave' ricevuto il picche dalla famiglia, condannarsi consapevolmente sia lei che il nascituro praticamente alla morte civile nun me pare il massimo...
> 
> perche' di quello si parla non di un film o dei bigliettini dei baci perugina...


intanto non sappiamo se dalla famiglia ha ricevuto picche, non sappiamo se ha un lavoro e che lavoro abbia. Oggi sei di un pessimismo nerissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma boh, è partito in quarta. Ha fatto tutto da solo.


Si fa sempre così no?


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nel mio caso vai tranquillo che il problema non si pone. Nel mio caso, che comunque NON C'E'. Quindi, voglio dire, perchè parli di me? Non è che siccome mi capita di far sesso fuori il matrimonio ammazzerei una persona, eh. Perchè questo vuol dire, non so se hai presente.
> Poi, ripeto, ognuno si fa i conti in tasca. Non è che non ci sono problemi, ma se uno non lo vuole a prescindere TUTTO è un problema, pure il buco nell'ozono o un'unghia rotta.


ma non ammazzi nessuno e ti fai solo abbindolare come un fesso dimostrando anche ignoranza scientifica....

e' solo un grumo di cellule e puo' capitare anche normalmente nella vita della donna di espellerle e senza manco accorgersene...

stai tranquillo che non sei circondato da assassini e da gente matta come hai scritto prima...

comunque se avessi potere anche certe teste di cazzo incoerenti e che usano la coscienza ad intermittenza, le sterilizzerei....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah.


e mah...

fatte n'esame de coscienza fatto bene e vedi se non devi ridare il senso che merita la parola...


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> intanto non sappiamo se dalla famiglia ha ricevuto picche, non sappiamo se ha un lavoro e che lavoro abbia. Oggi sei di un pessimismo nerissimo.


il mio discorso e l'ho anche specificato era anche slegato alla situazione dell'autrice del 3d ma mi rifacevo alla condizione economica di merda che sono costretti a vivere i nostri ragazzi...

certo che poi se ce metti pure le zavorre...stamo a posto...

comunque in caso di situazione economica sua e familiare mo' saresti possibilista all'aborto?


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si fa sempre così no?


ma fesso, vatte affa' un ripasso sui titoli dei film di Dario Argento, vai...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma non ammazzi nessuno e ti fai solo abbindolare come un fesso dimostrando anche ignoranza scientifica....
> 
> e' solo un grumo di cellule e puo' capitare anche normalmente nella vita della donna di espellerle e senza manco accorgersene...
> 
> ...


Amico mio, guarda che lo so come funziona e come si fanno i bambini. So cos'è quel grumo di cellule, ed appunto perchè so cos'è, so cosa può diventare. Tu non è che ti gratti via un pò di pelle, quel grumo di cellule è un potenziale individuo, hai presente? Non so con quanta leggerezza puoi parlare di terminare così di qualcuno che un giorno è destinato a mangiare, bere, parlare, pensare, amare e resprirare la stessa aria che respiriamo tu ed io. Non so, ripeto, come tu possa parlare di coscienza ad intermittenza quando qui si sta discutendo di cose che stanno su due piani sideralmente differenti. Ma proprio che non c'entrano un cazzo di niente l'uno con l'altro, non so se rendo l'idea. 
Poi, ti torno a ripetere che per quanto mi riguarda non voglio convincere NESSUNO e tutti decidono in base alla loro di coscienza, non alla mia (intermittente). Io non ho dato dell'assassino a nessuno, non mettermi parole in bocca che non ho detto. Mi ci sentirei io, però. Quello sicuro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il mio discorso e l'ho anche specificato era anche slegato alla situazione dell'autrice del 3d ma mi rifacevo alla condizione economica di merda che sono costretti a vivere i nostri ragazzi...
> 
> certo che poi se ce metti pure le zavorre...stamo a posto...
> 
> comunque in caso di situazione economica sua e familiare mo' saresti possibilista all'aborto?


Io sono da sempre possibilista all'aborto. Deve assolutamente essere un'opzione praticabile per una donna. Poi l'ultima cosa che auguro a chiunque è dover prendere quella decisione.


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico mio, guarda che lo so come funziona e come si fanno i bambini. So cos'è quel grumo di cellule, ed appunto perchè so cos'è, so cosa può diventare. Tu non è che ti gratti via un pò di pelle, quel grumo di cellule è un potenziale individuo, hai presente? Non so con quanta leggerezza puoi parlare di terminare così di qualcuno che un giorno è destinato a mangiare, bere, parlare, pensare, amare e resprirare la stessa aria che respiriamo tu ed io. Non so, ripeto, come t possa parlare di coscienza ad intermittenza quando qui si sta discutendo di cose che stanno su due piani sideralmente differenti. Ma proprio che non c'entrano un cazzo di niente l'uno con l'altro, non so se rendo l'idea.
> Poi, ti torno a ripetere che per quanto mi riguarda non voglio convincere NESSUNO e tutti decidono in base alla loro di coscienza, non alla mia (intermittente). Io non ho dato dell'assassino a nessuno, non mettermi parole in bocca che non ho detto. Mi ci sentirei io, però. Quello sicuro.


azz se vede come lo sai come funziona....

ahahahahahah

per millenni hanno combattuto e studiato filosofi ed altri scienziati sul momento in cui il grumo di cellule diventa un essere senziente e mo' arrivi te cazzo cazzo dicendo che gia' su quel grumo di cellule si commette un omicidio...

ahahahahah

senti te ripeto, parla de come se broccola' na' cassiera dimostrando di avere una coscienza a cazzo di cane, che qualche miliardata di persone pro-aborto nun so' tutti coglioni come te...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono da sempre possibilista all'aborto. Deve assolutamente essere un'opzione praticabile per una donna. Poi l'ultima cosa che auguro a chiunque è dover prendere quella decisione.


dalle tue risposte si capiva l'esatto opposto....

ma nessuno dice che sia una scelta facile da prendere...non lo sostiene proprio nessuno...

solo che se riesci a toglierti i condizionamenti mentali che ti mettono quelle merde della chiesa ed il loro accoliti, e' solo meglio...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz se vede come lo sai come funziona....
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Millenni si. Diciamo da Attila, no? Certo.
Senti, a me non è che serve che qualcuno mi dica cosa pensare. Tutti sappiamo che, se quel grumo di cellule viene lasciato dov'è, diventa un individuo. Non credo sia contestabile. Eh no. Quindi, per quanto mi riguarda, c'è proprio poco da discutere e tu, gli scienziati ed i filosofi di millemilioni di anni fa, potete andarvene bellamente a fare in culo.


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Millenni si. Diciamo da Attila, no? Certo.
> Senti, a me non è che serve che qualcuno mi dica cosa pensare. Tutti sappiamo che, se quel grumo di cellule viene lasciato dov'è, diventa un individuo. Non credo sia contestabile. Eh no. Quindi, per quanto mi riguarda, c'è proprio poco da discutere e tu, gli scienziati ed i filosofi di millemilioni di anni fa, potete andarvene bellamente a fare in culo.


ma che cazzo c'entra cosa  puo' diventare? ci sono anche gli aborti spontanei....

puo' crescere malformato e te che fai te lo tieni anche in quel caso? o sei convinto che i deformi capitano solo agli altri?

anche giuridicamente fino alla nascita non ha ancora acquisito diritti e fino a che non e' diventato un essere senziente nun sei praticamente un cazzo...

poi me piace il fatto che nun te serve che la scienza te dica cosa pensare o non pensare....

te staresti ancora alla terra piatta e pure per te galilei era un pirla...

ahahahah

comunque ti ripeto cosi' ti e' piu' chiaro il concetto, a me da tremendamente al cazzo anche vedere che te hai anche possibilita' di voto, visto che sei talmente consapevole di cio' che fai e la tua neuro funziona ad intermittenza ed a cazzo di cane...

se hai una coscienza e per coerenza dovresti essere anche fedele...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2012)

*Io*

Io mi son tenuto fuori dalla discussione,la situazione è delicata e i rischi che corre questa donna non sono pochi!Per il resto condivido il pensiero di Stermy,anche quello di joey!Ognuno di non ha una sensibilità e una profondità propria,quindi non credo che una filosofia di vita possa prevalere su un'altra...!La filosofioa di vita è un modus vivendi soggettivo..perchè litigare?


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai figli o sei mai stata incinta? o meglio sai che significa essere incinta?


e questo cosa c'entra?
pensi che chi è favorevole all'aborto non sappia quanta felicità significhi avere un figlio?
ma proprio perché deve essere una scelta piena e responsabile che deve esistere questa possibilità per la donna


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2012)

*Stermy*

Ecco stermy il concetto di coerenza nei soggetti come joey non funziona più quando si scontra con il concetto di convenienza.Purtroppo coerenza e convenienza quasi mai vanno d'accordo!!!


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

la cosa importante per chi professa piena libertà sessuale è che si metta sempre in condizione di non dimenticare mai preservativo e altri anticoncezionali .


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi son tenuto fuori dalla discussione,la situazione è delicata e i rischi che corre questa donna non sono pochi!Per il resto condivido il pensiero di Stermy,anche quello di joey!Ognuno di non ha una sensibilità e una profondità propria,quindi non credo che una filosofia di vita possa prevalere su un'altra...!La filosofioa di vita è un modus vivendi soggettivo..perchè litigare?


ma io non stavo litigando, ribattevo al suo dire a me di stare con gente matta perche' lui e' contrario pero' ho constatato che lo e' anche per ignoranza scientifica oseno' nun se spiega anche come in societa' piu' evolute delle nostre sia perfettamente legale e non un omicidio come ha anche sostenuto lui dando anche dell'assassino...

e' solo imbottito di puttanate...

e poi na' coscienza o ce l'hai e la usi sempre o non ce l'hai ed il discorso cambia perche' se la sbandieri solo quando ti fa comodo diventi ridicolo....

ed io quelli cerco...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2012)

*Stermy*

Posso farti una domanda sottile?coscienza o coerenza?Stermy guarda che la differenza è sostanzialeè vero esiste la coscienza di convenienza...ma a cosa ti riferisci delle due?


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda sottile?coscienza o coerenza?Stermy guarda che la differenza è sostanzialeè vero esiste la coscienza di convenienza...ma a cosa ti riferisci delle due?


la coerenza dovrebbe essere la messa in atto....la conseguenza ad un tuo sentimento, ad un tuo modo di pensare gia' precedente....

se io ho una coscienza che diciamo mi fa vedere negativamente il tradimento, per coerenza non dovrei tradire...se invece lo faccio, per non sbroccare cambio il mio modo di pensare...cioe' mi riduco la dissonanza cognitiva dicendo per es. che e' umano tradire come fanno in tanti...

pero' la coscienza e la coerenza conseguente di Joe sarebbe da testare allorquando, sapendo che stanno per avere un figlio non sano, se lo tengono lo stesso oppure no...

per coerenza se lo dovrebbero tenere pero' all'atto pratico me tajo i cocones che se danno a razzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo c'entra cosa puo' diventare? ci sono anche gli aborti spontanei....
> puo' crescere malformato e te che fai te lo tieni anche in quel caso? o sei convinto che i deformi capitano solo agli altri?
> anche giuridicamente fino alla nascita non ha ancora acquisito diritti e fino a che non e' diventato un essere senziente nun sei praticamente un cazzo...
> poi me piace il fatto che nun te serve che la scienza te dica cosa pensare o non pensare....
> ...


L'aborto spontaneo non c'entra nulla. Ma niente niente, non sei tu che decidi alcunchè, è la natura che decide per te. Capita, ma non ne sei tu la causa. Non è che siccome a volte le gravidanze vanno così, allora NON E' VERO CHE UNA DONNA INCINTA NON METTE AL MONDO UN FIGLIO. Capito? Invece è vero il contrario, cioè che se scegli d'interrompere una gravidanza sei TU E SOLO TU AD AVERLO SCELTO. Non è difficile. Le malformazioni col discorso c'entrano ancora meno, che te lo dico a fare. 
Saltiamo un pò di fesserie ed arriviamo alla coscienza. 
Adesso, io in genere non sono uno che si stupisce facilmente. Voglio dire: se ne incontrano di coglioni al mondo, ne è letteralmente, tristemente pieno. Però, da uno che si professa moderno, al passi coi tempi, progressista e che da al sottoscritto del baciapile retrivo, sentirsi dire "Ma tu che tradisci tua moglie, che coscienza potrai mai avere?" tipo un ciellino qualsiasi è allucinante. Magari il ciellino avrebbe aggiunto: "BRUCERAI ALL'INFERNO PER L'ETERNITA'!!!" strillato tipo anatema, ma alla fine più o meno è la stessa cosa.
Io ho capito che non hai tanto da dire. Ho capito pure che sei uno stronzo di mezz'età arroccato su posizioni ideologiche talmente radicate nel tempo da non sapere neanche più perchè. Ma scrivere che uno nella vita non possa avere una scala di valori senza per forza avere una visione dicotomica della realtà è quasi comico nella sua tristezza. Siccome tradisco mia moglie, io potrei benissimo essere un ladro. Oppure un truffatore, un infanticida, un assassino. Un pedofilo. Qualsiasi cosa, non ho una coscienza. Anzi, ce l'ho ad intermittenza. Non ho pietà, non sento nulla. Sono davvero un freddo terminator, dentro. 
E quindi? E quindi nulla, ti lascio perdere. Non è che prendo le distanze, come ho scritto mi pare ieri a qualcuno che mi faceva questo appunto, cioè di prendere le distanze dagli utenti. Non è che prendo le distanze, dico, è che ad un certo punto mi rendo conto che andare avanti non porta a nulla, è improduttivo e, soprattutto, non si può discutere con gli stronzi cagati a forza. Non ci si riesce, semplicemente. Mi piace la pugna, la pugna ideologica fatta di confronto ed anche scontro. Ma se chi ho come controparte è un degno opponente. Altrimenti temo di no.
Buona continuazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda sottile?coscienza o coerenza?Stermy guarda che la differenza è sostanzialeè vero esiste la coscienza di convenienza...ma a cosa ti riferisci delle due?


Ah, tu sta cosa della convenienza dovresti aiutarmi a capirla, però. Io esattamente cos'è che guadagnerei nel difendere Troy da mezzo mondo o nel parlare di aborto? Dov'è la convenienza per me?


----------



## Tubarao (13 Luglio 2012)

Non ho seguito la discussione e quindi non sono a conoscenza di chi stà sulle posizioni pro e/o contro abortiste (anche se ovviamente una mezza idea ce l'ho ).

Dal mio punto di vista se uno stato si professa laico e di diritto non può avere posizioni anti-abortiste, e anzi, penso che aver dato la possibilità alle donne di _*poter scegliere *_ (grassetto, corsivo e sottolineato perchè è la facoltà di scelta la conquista civile, non l'aborto in se stesso e in quanto tale) se interrompere una gravidanza non voluta o meno, una delle più grandi, appunto, conquiste dell'ultimo secolo ottenute nell'ambito dell'emancipazione femminile.


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho seguito la discussione e quindi non sono a conoscenza di chi stà sulle posizioni pro e/o contro abortiste (anche se ovviamente una mezza idea ce l'ho ).
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista se uno stato si professa laico e di diritto non può avere posizioni anti-abortiste, e anzi, penso che aver dato la possibilità alle donne di _*poter scegliere *_(grassetto, corsivo e sottolineato perchè è la facoltà di scelta la conquista civile, non l'aborto in se stesso e in quanto tale) se interrompere una gravidanza non voluta o meno, una delle più grandi, appunto, conquiste dell'ultimo secolo ottenute nell'ambito dell'emancipazione femminile.


10 e lode con bacio accademico che ti darà simy


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> 10 e lode con bacio accademico che ti darà simy


 perchè io....


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè io....


no?

niente bacio accademico, spiace


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'aborto spontaneo non c'entra nulla. Ma niente niente, non sei tu che decidi alcunchè, è la natura che decide per te. Capita, ma non ne sei tu la causa. Non è che siccome a volte le gravidanze vanno così, allora NON E' VERO CHE UNA DONNA INCINTA NON METTE AL MONDO UN FIGLIO. Capito? Invece è vero il contrario, cioè che se scegli d'interrompere una gravidanza sei TU E SOLO TU AD AVERLO SCELTO. Non è difficile. Le malformazioni col discorso c'entrano ancora meno, che te lo dico a fare.
> Saltiamo un pò di fesserie ed arriviamo alla coscienza.
> Adesso, io in genere non sono uno che si stupisce facilmente. Voglio dire: se ne incontrano di coglioni al mondo, ne è letteralmente, tristemente pieno. Però, da uno che si professa moderno, al passi coi tempi, progressista e che da al sottoscritto del baciapile retrivo, sentirsi dire "Ma tu che tradisci tua moglie, che coscienza potrai mai avere?" tipo un ciellino qualsiasi è allucinante. Magari il ciellino avrebbe aggiunto: "BRUCERAI ALL'INFERNO PER L'ETERNITA'!!!" strillato tipo anatema, ma alla fine più o meno è la stessa cosa.
> Io ho capito che non hai tanto da dire. Ho capito pure che sei uno stronzo di mezz'età arroccato su posizioni ideologiche talmente radicate nel tempo da non sapere neanche più perchè. Ma scrivere che uno nella vita non possa avere una scala di valori senza per forza avere una visione dicotomica della realtà è quasi comico nella sua tristezza. Siccome tradisco mia moglie, io potrei benissimo essere un ladro. Oppure un truffatore, un infanticida, un assassino. Un pedofilo. Qualsiasi cosa, non ho una coscienza. Anzi, ce l'ho ad intermittenza. Non ho pietà, non sento nulla. Sono davvero un freddo terminator, dentro.
> ...


ma io per te so' stronzo perche' t'inchiodo ridicolizzando la tua incoerenza e coscienza ad intermittenza e perche' dialetticamente te piscio in testa anche perche' hai dimostrato che dal punto di vista scientifico manco sai de che stamo a parla', pero' da limitato dai a me del ciellino quando io sono anni luce distante da loro...

ahahahahah

te invece fai il discorso dei ciellini che impongono la loro visione su questi temi imponendo agli altri la loro stronzaggine impossessandosi dei consultori, obbligando a fare funerali anche ai feti abortiti e a tenerti anche  figli malformati...quando invece e' solo una possibilita' che ha la donna a non finire anche in mano alle mammane e creparci...

ne' piu' ne' meno la possibilita' che ti hanno dato con la legge del divorzio nel '74...

percio' nessuno ti avrebbe attaccato se ti fossi limitato a parlare a titolo personale e senza bollare come gente matta ed assassino me o chi e' favorevole perche' un giorno ne potrai aver bisogno te se per caso una tua figlia fosse violentata o che...

poi ne riparlamo...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no?
> 
> niente bacio accademico, spiace


volevo solo sapere i criteri di scelta!

ma il bacio accedemico al Tuba glielo do... :bacio:


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> volevo solo sapere i criteri di scelta!
> 
> ma il bacio accedemico al Tuba glielo do... :bacio:


troppo tardi.che poi con il cappello da cuoca, per piacere:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho seguito la discussione e quindi non sono a conoscenza di chi stà sulle posizioni pro e/o contro abortiste (anche se ovviamente una mezza idea ce l'ho ).
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista se uno stato si professa laico e di diritto non può avere posizioni anti-abortiste, e anzi, penso che aver dato la possibilità alle donne di _*poter scegliere *_(grassetto, corsivo e sottolineato perchè è la facoltà di scelta la conquista civile, non l'aborto in se stesso e in quanto tale) se interrompere una gravidanza non voluta o meno, una delle più grandi, appunto, conquiste dell'ultimo secolo ottenute nell'ambito dell'emancipazione femminile.


Amico mio, perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico mio, perfettamente d'accordo.


ahahahahahahah

ma come se fa a ragiona' cosi'?

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ma come se fa a ragiona' cosi'?
> 
> ahahahah


Oh, sei davvero stupido forte, vè?



> _*e non voglio costringere nessuno, perchè ognuno decide secondo COSCIENZA*_





> ti torno a ripetere che per quanto mi riguarda non voglio convincere NESSUNO e _*tutti decidono in base alla loro di coscienza*_, non alla mia (intermittente)


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no?
> 
> niente bacio accademico, spiace


Posso sacrificarmi io.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho seguito la discussione e quindi non sono a conoscenza di chi stà sulle posizioni pro e/o contro abortiste (anche se ovviamente una mezza idea ce l'ho ).
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista se uno stato si professa laico e di diritto non può avere posizioni anti-abortiste, e anzi, penso che aver dato la possibilità alle donne di _*poter scegliere *_(grassetto, corsivo e sottolineato perchè è la facoltà di scelta la conquista civile, non l'aborto in se stesso e in quanto tale) se interrompere una gravidanza non voluta o meno, una delle più grandi, appunto, conquiste dell'ultimo secolo ottenute nell'ambito dell'emancipazione femminile.


Quoto :up:e stranamente sono riuscita ad approvarti senza dover darla in giro:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso sacrificarmi io.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:?


no


----------



## exStermy (13 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, sei davvero stupido forte, vè?


senti ti ripeto che se il messaggio iniziale che tu avessi cercato di far passare fosse stato quello che cerchi de fa' passa' mo' nessuno ti avrebbe replicato e cazziato...

ormai e' tardi e ce dovevi pensa' prima di darmi del matto o dell'assassino perche' ritengo tale facolta' importante e quindi non matte o assassine chi ne usufruisce....

fai solo la figura del fesso credendo che pure i tuoi interlocutori lo siano...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> senti ti ripeto che se il messaggio iniziale che tu avessi cercato di far passare fosse stato quello che cerchi de fa' passa' mo' nessuno ti avrebbe replicato e cazziato...
> 
> ormai e' tardi e ce dovevi pensa' prima di darmi del matto o dell'assassino perche' ritengo tale facolta' importante e quindi non matte o assassine chi ne usufruisce....
> 
> fai solo la figura del fesso credendo che pure i tuoi interlocutori lo siano...


A posto si. Bella lì.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no



:triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste:
Cattiva


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste:
> Cattiva


guarda, oggi è di pessimo umore. L'avatar di adesso è niente, dovevi vedere quello di stamattina. Non tanto per il soggetto...


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' chiaro che mi immedesimo in questa situazione e lo trovo spunto di discussione, avendo una figlia di 21 anni....
> 
> pero' mia figlia non zoccoleggia da amante con uomini sposati ma sta da qualche anno con il solito compagno di liceo e le dico sempre che cazzo aspetta a mollarlo per farsi piu' esperienza...
> 
> ...


Io ho una nipote di quasi 24 anni (sono lo zio, non il nonno......  e anche lei più o meno dice le stesse cose.

Ma se dovesse fare una belinata stile Suspiria,sa anche che far pagare tutto al bambino sarà la via del coniglio.

Quindi,da tempo sa come comportarsi,avendo un fidanzato stabile da circa 3 anni


----------



## ZoDyAkO (13 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il mio discorso e l'ho anche specificato era anche slegato alla situazione dell'autrice del 3d ma mi rifacevo alla condizione economica di merda che sono costretti a vivere i nostri ragazzi...
> 
> certo che poi se ce metti pure le zavorre...stamo a posto...
> 
> comunque in caso di situazione economica sua e familiare mo' saresti possibilista all'aborto?


Quindi se tu fai un incidente e rimani sulla sedia a rotelle la tua famiglia puó sopprimerti (se la legge lo permettesse), visto che diventeresti una zavorra. Nel momento in cui avviene la fecondazione, quando i DNA si fondono, si é creato un nuovo individuo. Abortire significa annientarlo. La scienza non puó dire quando un feto diventa un individuo, perché é un paradosso. Non puoi definire il momento in cui il girino é diventato rana. La legge offre una finestra di tempo che và incontro alla sensibilità predominante. Ma da un punto di vista logico, sopprimere un DNA quando ha due giorni o quando ha 30 anni non cambia l'atto in se. Mettere questioni economiche alla base di una scelta cosí drammatica, é un fallimento per la società. Mettere questioni del tipo "non posso farlo nascere, sarebbe infelice" é una cazzata. Diamo allo spermatozoo le sue responsabilità : caro non ti ho obbligato io a fecondare l'ovulo, la voglia di vivere é tutta tua. Ma poi prendiamo il piú disgraziato delle persone e vediamo se nonostante tutto, se ha la salute, se non preferisce comunque vivere. La stessa cosa per le malformazioni. Tutti vogliamo vivere. 

Voi pensate di avere facoltà di scelta, e ce l'avete pure, solo che le vostre scelte non contano un cazzo, perché la vita poi vi frega. Non é facile scegliere, ma noi viviamo, quindi io per semplificare ho una filosofia di vita molto banale : tutto ció che va in direzione della vita é bene, tutto ció che va in direzione della morte é male. Poi ognuno ha la sua coscienza, la facoltà di abortire é un diritto della donna sul proprio corpo, ed é giusto che ci sia. Ma le motivazioni poi devon fare i conti con la coscienza. L'ironia di abortire a 25 anni volontariamente, e poi inseguire una gravidanza per tutto il resto della vita .... 

Scegliete la vita, cazzo!

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Quindi se tu fai un incidente e rimani sulla sedia a rotelle la tua famiglia puó sopprimerti (se la legge lo permettesse), visto che diventeresti una zavorra. Nel momento in cui avviene la fecondazione, quando i DNA si fondono, si é creato un nuovo individuo. Abortire significa annientarlo. La scienza non puó dire quando un feto diventa un individuo, perché é un paradosso. Non puoi definire il momento in cui il girino é diventato rana. La legge offre una finestra di tempo che và incontro alla sensibilità predominante. Ma da un punto di vista logico, sopprimere un DNA quando ha due giorni o quando ha 30 anni non cambia l'atto in se. Mettere questioni economiche alla base di una scelta cosí drammatica, é un fallimento per la società. Mettere questioni del tipo "non posso farlo nascere, sarebbe infelice" é una cazzata. Diamo allo spermatozoo le sue responsabilità : caro non ti ho obbligato io a fecondare l'ovulo, la voglia di vivere é tutta tua. Ma poi prendiamo il piú disgraziato delle persone e vediamo se nonostante tutto, se ha la salute, se non preferisce comunque vivere. La stessa cosa per le malformazioni. Tutti vogliamo vivere.
> 
> Voi pensate di avere facoltà di scelta, e ce l'avete pure, solo che le vostre scelte non contano un cazzo, perché la vita poi vi frega. Non é facile scegliere, ma noi viviamo, quindi io per semplificare ho una filosofia di vita molto banale : tutto ció che va in direzione della vita é bene, tutto ció che va in direzione della morte é male. Poi ognuno ha la sua coscienza, la facoltà di abortire é un diritto della donna sul proprio corpo, ed é giusto che ci sia. Ma le motivazioni poi devon fare i conti con la coscienza. L'ironia di abortire a 25 anni volontariamente, e poi inseguire una gravidanza per tutto il resto della vita ....
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Hai ragione...
Del resto lo stato italiano potrebbe sempre decidere una legge votata dai giovani!
Tutti quelli che hanno superato i 70 anni: non hanno diritto ad assistenza sanitaria.
Sono vecchi.
Sono un peso
Sono un costo.

La più grande conquista del mondo giovaniler per risolvere i problemi della sanità in Italia!

:up::up::up::up::up::up:

( del resto una cosa che ho visto in Romania sotto chausescu).


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

*ecco l'hai detto*



ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Ma le motivazioni poi devon fare i conti con la coscienza.
> S*B



L'egismo di avere una coscenza pulita? 
No fammi capire devo mettere al mondo un bambino solo perche' dopo ho la coscenza pulita?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'egismo di avere una coscenza pulita?
> No fammi capire devo mettere al mondo un bambino solo perche' dopo ho la coscenza pulita?


Per me sarebbe una ragione sufficente no?
La natura è la natura.

Altrimenti è come andare in leto con un altro e poi dirsi: ho la cosciena pulita...perchè per me non è tradimento no?

Non è il concetto di mettere al mondo un bambino.

Il concetto è: sto sopprimendo una vita si o no?

Se secondo te non è vita...disfatene no?
Ma se secondo te è vita...come fai a disfartene?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

ALLORA POCHI PIANGISTEI,LA MIA EX AVEVA 27 ANNI QUANDO RIMASE IN CINTOLA DI ME E MI GARDO' E MI DISSE:
SONO RIMASTA INCINTA,SAPPI CHE QUESTO BAMBINO LO FARO' CON O SENZA DI TE . LA PRIMA DOMANDA CHE SI FECE FU':SONO IN GRADO DI CRESCERE UN BAMBINO DA SOLA,SI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ERA SICURO ,FORTE QUEL SI.
NON TUTTE QUELLE MOINE "MA LUI MI LASCIA,SE SA CIO' NON MI VUOLE PIU' VEDERE" NON STIAMO FACENDO UN TEST SUL GIORNALE CHE ESCE SETTIMANALMENTE HE.



P.S RIPETO NON CREDO A MENO DELLA META',COMUNQUE ECCO LA MIA

Blu anche prima blu


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ALLORA POCHI PIANGISTEI,LA MIA EX AVEVA 27 ANNI QUANDO RIMASE IN CINTOLA DI ME E MI GARDO' E MI DISSE:
> SONO RIMASTA INCINTA,SAPPI CHE QUESTO BAMBINO LO FARO' CON O SENZA DI TE . LA PRIMA DOMANDA CHE SI FECE FU':SONO IN GRADO DI CRESCERE UN BAMBINO DA SOLA,SI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ERA SICURO ,FORTE QUEL SI.
> NON TUTTE QUELLE MOINE "MA LUI MI LASCIA,SE SA CIO' NON MI VUOLE PIU' VEDERE" NON STIAMO FACENDO UN TEST SUL GIORNALE CHE ESCE SETTIMANALMENTE HE.
> 
> ...


Ma soprattutto facile parlare...quando l'utero gravido non è il nostro.
Io vorrei che qui scrivessero le donne che hanno abortito e che ci dicessero quanto sono state felici di esercitare il loro diritto conquistato con lacrime e sangue.

Facile parlare no?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto facile parlare...quando l'utero gravido non è il nostro.
> Io vorrei che qui scrivessero le donne che hanno abortito e che ci dicessero quanto sono state felici di esercitare il loro diritto conquistato con lacrime e sangue.
> 
> Facile parlare no?


Non rsiste donna felice di averlo fatta.
Esistono donne consapevoli che pir straziante era la decisione più giusta per loro in quel monento


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

*be' allora se vuoi parlare di aborto*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe una ragione sufficente no?
> La natura è la natura.
> 
> Altrimenti è come andare in leto con un altro e poi dirsi: ho la cosciena pulita...perchè per me non è tradimento no?
> ...


Ora ripeto,non credo a cio' che è stato scritto da questa utenteeeeeeee.
Ma visto che do una minimissima probabilita' che sia vero, non esprimo pareri in merito a l'aborto per non confondere le idee altrui.
Posso solo dire che non sono contro l'aborto e non sono conto ai parti ahahahaha

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto facile parlare...quando l'utero gravido non è il nostro.
> Io vorrei che qui scrivessero le donne che hanno abortito e che ci dicessero quanto sono state felici di esercitare il loro diritto conquistato con lacrime e sangue.
> 
> Facile parlare no?


Ma io con le donne ci parlo ed anche se l'utero non è mio !


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto facile parlare...quando l'utero gravido non è il nostro.
> Io vorrei che qui scrivessero le donne che hanno abortito e che ci dicessero quanto sono state felici di esercitare il loro diritto conquistato con lacrime e sangue.
> 
> Facile parlare no?


Penso siano cose strettamente personali Conte,no?

I motivi saranno i lori ed onestamente a me non interessa andare nella vita cosi' privata delle persone...

blu


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Penso siano cose strettamente personali Conte,no?
> 
> I motivi saranno i lori ed onestamente a me non interessa andare nella vita cosi' privata delle persone...
> 
> blu


SI..
Infatti non mi piacciono i discorsi e i proclami in generale sulla questione femminile.
Le donne....noi donne...
Perchè la vita si sviluppa in un utero. E grazie ad un spermino e un ovulo.
E non a norma di una legge di uno stato.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI..
> Infatti non mi piacciono i discorsi e i proclami in generale sulla questione femminile.
> Le donne....noi donne...
> Perchè la vita si sviluppa in un utero. E grazie ad un spermino e un ovulo.
> E non a norma di una legge di uno stato.


E' la tua legge cio' che decidi sia un "bene" o un "male".

Per me tradire è un male,per Conte un bene no?

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

*notte*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' la tua legge cio' che decidi sia un "bene" o un "male".
> 
> Per me tradire è un male,per Conte un bene no?
> 
> blu


"La libertà significa Responsabilità: ecco perché molti la temono."

George Bernard Shaw

blu


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' la tua legge cio' che decidi sia un "bene" o un "male".
> 
> Per me tradire è un male,per Conte un bene no?
> 
> blu


Non mi piace che un male perchè legalizzato diventi un bene.

Per me tradire non è nè bene nè male.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai figli o sei mai stata incinta? o meglio sai che significa essere incinta?





so cosa significa diventare madre per scelta.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' chiaro che mi immedesimo in questa situazione e lo trovo spunto di discussione, avendo una figlia di 21 anni....
> 
> pero' mia figlia non zoccoleggia da amante con uomini sposati ma sta da qualche anno con il solito compagno di liceo e le dico sempre che cazzo aspetta a mollarlo per farsi piu' esperienza...
> 
> ...


non ho proprio difficoltà a immaginarti:mrgreen: 


e fai bene. molto bene. fai il Padre.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La logica dell'espiazione io la lascio ai cattolici, roba loro.



No, non centra la logica dei cattolici, centra la logica che i ragazzi li devi educare al proprio bene, e non me la sento proprio di escludere che in questo caso la famiglia fosse assolutamente assente o eccessivamente permissiva perchè magari occupata in altro. e se è vero che la famiglia deve essere sempre presente per educare, è anche vero che ad una certa età le responsabilità una ragazza di 25 anni se le dovrebbe assumere, e se non è riuscita a pensare ad un anticoncezionale è anche vero che una madre malata puo' anche trovarsi nelle condizioni di non riuscire a gestire un piccolino mentre la madre lavora, sempre che lavori poi...con forse come diceva stermy con 800 euro al mese e un contratto di emme.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure mio papà...... :scared:
> 
> .....sicuro che non sei mio padre????:mrgreen:


pure io con mio figlio.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no


:rotfl:

ma povera...dai...:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe una ragione sufficente no?
> La natura è la natura.
> 
> Altrimenti è come andare in leto con un altro e poi dirsi: ho la cosciena pulita...perchè per me non è tradimento no?
> ...



a te è l organo che suoni in chiesa a farti ragionare cosi ?

agire con coscienza e responsabilità in questo caso sarebbe significato :

a . assumere una cazzo di pillola.


b, evitare magari, di mettersi con uno stronzo sposato. o quanto meno al primo schiaffone tanti saluti.


Ma visto che sino a qui non ci sei arrivata...allora



c. pensa al fatto che sto figlio te lo dovrai gestire da sola con un affitto da pagare etc..etc..


d. non puoi e soprattutto NON devi contare su una madre malata MALATA.

e. sto bimbo dovrà studiare o a 16 anni lo mandi fare il barista perchè non ce la fai o ci penserà gesu cristo ad aiutarti ad avere un futuro dignitoso che oggi manco con due lauree sei garantito ?

ma porco cane, ma la osservate la realtà o dove diavolo vivete ?


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto facile parlare...quando l'utero gravido non è il nostro.
> Io vorrei che qui scrivessero le donne che hanno abortito e che ci dicessero quanto sono state felici di esercitare il loro diritto conquistato con lacrime e sangue.
> 
> Facile parlare no?



io credo che siano state felici di poter scegliere.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non rsiste donna felice di averlo fatta.
> Esistono donne consapevoli che pir straziante era la decisione più giusta per loro in quel monento



urlaglielo farfalla.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI..
> Infatti non mi piacciono i discorsi e i proclami in generale sulla questione femminile.
> Le donne....noi donne...
> Perchè la vita si sviluppa in un utero. E grazie ad un spermino e un ovulo.
> E non a norma di una legge di uno stato.



 Conte, la legge mi deve permettere di scegliere. 


scegliere.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non mi piace che un male perchè legalizzato diventi un bene.*
> 
> Per me tradire non è nè bene nè male.



un bene per chi ?


ma come cazzo ragioni conte. chi ha parlato di bene?

che cosa centrano le categorie del bene e del male 


quando devi tradire tua moglie , tanto per rimanere in tema, allora le stesse categorie diventano improvvisamente elastiche perchè trattasi di cazzi tuoi eh ..e del dolore che potresti arrecare allora  sti cazzi

ma a parte cio' che non centra un caiser, una donna, potrà decidere in libertà quale è la scelta meno dolorosa per lei e in futuro prossimo come in quello remoto?

NO?

e in nome di che ?

del dogma ?

e se io non ci credo, potro' essere libera di scegliere secondo mia coscienza( atea )o è il dogma che si deve sostituire  a questa ?

anche tu che mi fai sti discorsi .


----------



## ZoDyAkO (14 Luglio 2012)

*Ps : ma le domande casuali le hanno prese dal Brain training dell'nds?*



dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma a parte cio' che non centra un caiser, una donna, potrà decidere in libertà quale è la scelta meno dolorosa per lei e in futuro prossimo come in quello remoto?
> 
> NO?
> 
> ...


Quale dogma? Pensi che un ateo non possa essere contrario all'aborto? Hai la libertà e la responsabilità dell'interruzione di una vita, ma non una vita qualunque, quella di tuo figlio. Se a te sta bene ok. 

Mi domando sempre piú spesso che esempio diamo ai nostri figli, tra separazioni, tradimenti, aborti. Pensa se un tuo figlio scoprisse in futuro, da grande, che hai ucciso il suo fratellone. Beh dai basta tenere tutto nascosto, come i tradimenti, come le separazioni in casa.

E' un dirittto delle donne poter abortire, ma e' un diritto che per quanto giusto, non mi fa sentire parte di una società piú giusta di quando non c'era. 

Ci tengo a precisare che non intendo infierire sulle donne che per qualche motivo hanno dovuto prendere una decisione cosí brutta. Spero solo che in nome del peogresso non si spacci per metodo anticoncezionale un omicidio. Ma non é un problema mia, decidono la donne, grande potere uguale grande responsabilità.

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Quale dogma? Pensi che un ateo non possa essere contrario all'aborto? Hai la libertà e la responsabilità dell'interruzione di una vita, ma non una vita qualunque, quella di tuo figlio. Se a te sta bene ok.
> 
> Mi domando sempre piú spesso che esempio diamo ai nostri figli, tra separazioni, tradimenti, aborti. Pensa se un tuo figlio scoprisse in futuro, da grande, che hai ucciso il suo fratellone. Beh dai basta tenere tutto nascosto, come i tradimenti, come le separazioni in casa.
> 
> ...


Scusa ma nob mi sembra che nessuno qui abbia parlato dell'aborto come di un metodo anticoncezionale


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Quale dogma?a quale dogma credi che mi stia riferendo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



micio


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

*farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma nob mi sembra che nessuno qui abbia parlato dell'aborto come di un metodo anticoncezionale


:condom: già.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Io ragiono così: terra terra.
A mi me fa schifo na dona che abortisce.
Fine del ragionamento.

E so che se la mia compagna abortisse per gravidanza indesiderata: mai più sarei in grado di guardarla neppure negli occhi.

Fine del ragionamento.

Partorirei e lascio il bambino in ospedale piuttosto...

Si fa tanto per gli animali domestici...
Qualcosa faranno anche per gli esseri umani no?


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ragiono così: terra terra.
> A mi me fa schifo na dona che abortisce.
> Fine del ragionamento.
> 
> ...




ok,partorisci e fine del ragionamento.


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ragiono così: terra terra.
> *A mi me fa schifo na dona che abortisce.
> *Fine del ragionamento.
> 
> ...


 molto terra terra


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ragiono così: terra terra.
> A mi me fa schifo na dona che abortisce.
> Fine del ragionamento.
> 
> ...



e un uomo che dice alla sua donna di abortire ti fa schifo uguale?

anche peggio per me.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

sarà il caldo


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Quale dogma? Pensi che un ateo non possa essere contrario all'aborto? Hai la libertà e la responsabilità dell'interruzione di una vita, ma non una vita qualunque, quella di tuo figlio. Se a te sta bene ok.
> 
> Mi domando sempre piú spesso che esempio diamo ai nostri figli, tra separazioni, tradimenti, aborti. *Pensa se un tuo figlio scoprisse in futuro, da grande, che hai ucciso il suo fratellone*. Beh dai basta tenere tutto nascosto, come i tradimenti, come le separazioni in casa.
> 
> ...


Va in galera perchè un fratellone è una persona e se l'amamazzi vai. In. Galera.


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :condom: già.


No va beè ma gli parte l'embolo fantasy.

Ricorderò sempre all'università in una lezione di morale cattolica che il docente spiegava come funzionava la pillola anti concezionale asserendo che era ABORTIVA.

:bleah:


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ragiono così: terra terra.
> A mi me fa schifo na dona che abortisce.
> Fine del ragionamento.
> 
> ...


chi arriva all'aborto lo fa per i motivi più disparati , non lo fa con leggerezza , lo fa sula sua pelle e con la morte nel cuore.
soprattutto crede che nel momento in cui interromperà la gravidanza non ci sia nessun bambino ma ancora un grumo di cellule.
farsi una gravidanza con un bambino che ti cresce dentro è ben altra cosa e un percorso totalmente diverso .
se posso coprendere un discorso che riguardi la tua donna e il tuo ipotetico figlio non puoi permetterti di parlare a tutte le donne e arrogarti il diritto di decidere per loro


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto facile parlare...quando l'utero gravido non è il nostro.
> Io vorrei che qui scrivessero le donne che hanno abortito e che ci dicessero* quanto sono state felici di esercitare il loro diritto conquistato con lacrime e sangue.*
> 
> Facile parlare no?


Personalmente non ho mai visto nessuna abortire felice.
Anzi.
Ma ho anche visto ostruzionismo e cattiveria gratuita quando queste donne decidevano di abortire.
Non per sentito dire, c'ero.

Io non sono contro l'aborto e non sono nemmeno per.
E' idiota essere contro o per su una cosa così tragica per le donne.

Ma sono* sempre * per il diritto di scelta.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi arriva all'aborto lo fa per i motivi più disparati , non lo fa con leggerezza , lo fa sula sua pelle e con la morte nel cuore.
> soprattutto crede che nel momento in cui interromperà la gravidanza non ci sia nessun bambino ma ancora un grumo di cellule.
> farsi una gravidanza con un bambino che ti cresce dentro è ben altra cosa e un percorso totalmente diverso .
> se posso coprendere un discorso che riguardi la tua donna e il tuo ipotetico figlio non puoi permetterti di parlare a tutte le donne e arrogarti il diritto di decidere per loro


Non sono daccordo, con tutti i metodi anticoncezionali che ci sono, arrivare al 'aborto in questo periodo storico è solo da ignoranti, la stessa ignoranza di non usare le precauzioni nei rapporti sessuali.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

Conte io non ho parole....abbiamo affrontato già tempo fa questi argomenti in un altro 3D .... e continuo a restare basita dai tuoi ragionamenti del cazzo! 
poi venissero a dirmi che la chiesa non rincoglionisce le persone....... 

Conte non hai alcun diritto di giudicare una donna che fa una scelta del genere! una donna sente un figlio SUO non appena il test di gravidanza è positivo e se arriva a scegliere l'aborto ha sicuramente dei motivi più che validi

ovviamente quoto Farfy, Micia, Minerva e Tebe......


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono daccordo, con tutti i metodi anticoncezionali che ci sono, arrivare al 'aborto in questo periodo storico *è solo da ignoranti*, la stessa ignoranza di non usare le precauzioni nei rapporti sessuali.
> 
> Maurizio


non è così facile , ci sono casi diversi ,gravidanze che arrivano nonostante ci siano state precauzioni, condizioni che la donna giudica non idonee per avere un figlio ed altro.
siete semplicistici in una materia delicata , troppo per permettervi di giudicare


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e un uomo che dice alla sua donna di abortire ti fa schifo uguale?
> 
> anche peggio per me.


Quello fa cento volte pì schifo...
Perchè fino a prova contraria lo spermino è maschio.
O sono delle Madonna che concepiscono per opera dello Spirito Santo? 
Voglio dire...


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono daccordo, con tutti i metodi anticoncezionali che ci sono, arrivare al 'aborto in questo periodo storico è solo da ignoranti, la stessa ignoranza di non usare le precauzioni nei rapporti sessuali.
> 
> Maurizio


E siamo tutti d'accordo ma considerato che la tanto famigerata educazione sessuale nelle scuole NON funziona, e quella in famiglia peggio che mai...*in italia i metodi anti concezionali sono pari a quelli usati dalle donne ugandesi.*

Di che parliamo Maurizio?
Parliamo di un italia che NON parla di sesso, di un italia SESSUOFOBICA che sclera quando in un liceo mettono un distributore di preservativi tanto da andare sui giornali.
Dai...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è così facile , ci sono casi diversi ,gravidanze che arrivano nonostante ci siano state precauzioni, condizioni che la donna giudica non idonee per avere un figlio ed altro.
> *siete semplicistici in una materia delicata *, troppo per permettervi di giudicare



sembra anche a me


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi arriva all'aborto lo fa per i motivi più disparati , non lo fa con leggerezza , lo fa sula sua pelle e con la morte nel cuore.
> soprattutto crede che nel momento in cui interromperà la gravidanza non ci sia nessun bambino ma ancora un grumo di cellule.
> farsi una gravidanza con un bambino che ti cresce dentro è ben altra cosa e un percorso totalmente diverso .
> se posso coprendere un discorso che riguardi la tua donna e il tuo ipotetico figlio non puoi permetterti di parlare a tutte le donne e arrogarti il diritto di decidere per loro


Non decido un casso io...

Dico solo che mi fanno schifo...

Non decido io che tu debba mangiare merda...

Dico solo che a me fa schifo chi mangia merda...no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Conte io non ho parole....abbiamo affrontato già tempo fa questi argomenti in un altro 3D .... e continuo a restare basita dai tuoi ragionamenti del cazzo!
> poi venissero a dirmi che la chiesa non rincoglionisce le persone.......
> 
> Conte non hai alcun diritto di giudicare una donna che fa una scelta del genere! una donna sente un figlio SUO non appena il test di gravidanza è positivo e se arriva a scegliere l'aborto ha sicuramente dei motivi più che validi
> ...


Ok...
Sei la mia compagna vuoi abortire mio figlio?
Ti impianto la giudiziale per direttissima.
Io non voglio avere in casa una donna che uccide mio figlio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E siamo tutti d'accordo ma considerato che la tanto famigerata educazione sessuale nelle scuole NON funziona, e quella in famiglia peggio che mai...*in italia i metodi anti concezionali sono pari a quelli usati dalle donne ugandesi.*
> 
> Di che parliamo Maurizio?
> Parliamo di un italia che NON parla di sesso, di un italia SESSUOFOBICA che sclera quando in un liceo mettono un distributore di preservativi tanto da andare sui giornali.
> Dai...



l'educazione sessuale in famiglia non funziona perchè non funziona prima di tutto l'educazione ad amare se stessi
e il proprio corpo come cosa preziosa e unica


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Personalmente non ho mai visto nessuna abortire felice.
> Anzi.
> Ma ho anche visto ostruzionismo e cattiveria gratuita quando queste donne decidevano di abortire.
> Non per sentito dire, c'ero.
> ...



libertà di scelta. e se una donna resta incinta e decide ti tenere il bambino e il suo compagno invece vuole che abortisca?
che libertà di scelta rimane all'uomo? lei impone il figlio a lui, nessuna libertà di scelta.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No va beè ma gli parte l'embolo fantasy.
> 
> Ricorderò sempre all'università in una lezione di morale cattolica che il docente spiegava come funzionava la pillola anti concezionale asserendo che era ABORTIVA.
> 
> :bleah:



cosi impari a frequentare la cattolica


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Sei la mia compagna vuoi abortire mio figlio?
> Ti impianto* la giudiziale* per direttissima.
> *Io non voglio avere in casa una donna che uccide mio figlio*.



scelgo il tuo post, Conte,ad esempio di come ci si può intestardire inutilmente

e ti invito a riflettere su quello che stai scrivendo prima di andare oltre....


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è così facile , ci sono casi diversi ,gravidanze che arrivano nonostante ci siano state precauzioni, condizioni che la donna giudica non idonee per avere un figlio ed altro.
> siete semplicistici in una materia delicata , troppo per permettervi di giudicare


si hai ragione, possono capitare ma sono eccezioni così rare, rarissime direi, converrai con me che per maggior parte dei casi è dettato dal non prendere precauzioni.

Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> libertà di scelta. e se una donna resta incinta e decide ti tenere il bambino e il suo compagno invece vuole che abortisca?
> che libertà di scelta rimane all'uomo?* lei impone il figlio a lui, nessuna libertà di scelta*.



basta con queste cazzate


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scelgo il tuo post, Conte,ad esempio di come ci si può intestardire inutilmente
> 
> e ti invito a riflettere su quello che stai scrivendo prima di andare oltre....


NO...
Libertà di scegliere...
Ho il diritto, se lo ritengo opportuno, di citare in giudizio mia moglie, assassina.
CHI uccide la mia carne, non può starmi vicino.


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Sei la mia compagna vuoi abortire mio figlio?
> Ti impianto la giudiziale per direttissima.
> Io non voglio avere in casa una donna che uccide mio figlio.


ma tranquillo che ti ci mando io a fanculo per direttissima!
ascolta....allora una donna che magari resta incinta e nel contempo si scopre che sta male...i medici ti dicono che se porti avanti la gravidanza non puoi curarti....se ti curi devi abortire.....che fai?? lasci morire la tua compagna perchè altrimenti uccide VOSTRO figlio?


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Sei la mia compagna vuoi abortire mio figlio?
> Ti impianto la giudiziale per direttissima.
> Io non voglio avere in casa una donna che uccide mio figlio.


pero' lo lasci in ospedale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...
> Libertà di scegliere...
> Ho il diritto, se lo ritengo opportuno, di citare in giudizio mia moglie, assassina.
> CHI uccide la mia carne, non può starmi vicino.



ok, è un discorso che potrebbe ferire qualcuno, mi spiego meglio?


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> pero' lo lasci in ospedale.


è ma in quel caso non l'hai "ucciso" e la cosa magari ti fa onore.....:incazzato:
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scelgo il tuo post, Conte,ad esempio di come ci si può intestardire inutilmente
> 
> e* ti invito a riflettere *su quello che stai scrivendo prima di andare oltre....




con le maniere gentili si ottiene tutto


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è ma in quel caso non l'hai "ucciso" e la cosa magari ti fa onore.....:incazzato:
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



eccerto simy..ma sono certa che conte ha preso un colpo di caldo.è solo questo.


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> eccerto simy..ma sono certa che conte ha preso un colpo di caldo.


no Micia...sto discorso è stato affrontato già in precedenza ....sempre la stessa musica...


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no Micia...sto discorso è stato affrontato già in precedenza ....sempre la stessa musica...



ah...


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...
> Libertà di scegliere...
> Ho il diritto, se lo ritengo opportuno, di citare in giudizio mia moglie, *assassina.
> *CHI uccide la mia carne, non può starmi vicino.


non credo ci sia possibilità di dialogo a questo punto; vado a lavorare che è meglio


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> libertà di scelta. e se una donna resta incinta e decide ti tenere il bambino e il suo compagno invece vuole che abortisca?
> che libertà di scelta rimane all'uomo? le*i impone *il figlio a lui, nessuna libertà di scelta.



e chi lo costringe ?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E siamo tutti d'accordo ma considerato che la tanto famigerata educazione sessuale nelle scuole NON funziona, e quella in famiglia peggio che mai...*in italia i metodi anti concezionali sono pari a quelli usati dalle donne ugandesi.*
> 
> Di che parliamo Maurizio?
> Parliamo di un italia che NON parla di sesso, di un italia SESSUOFOBICA che sclera quando in un liceo mettono un distributore di preservativi tanto da andare sui giornali.
> Dai...



Della stessa cosa,  quello che hai citato lo conferma, il nostro paese è in mano a dei mediocri e retrogati politici, però dovresti fare distinzione tra educazione sessuale e sesso, sono due cose diverse, parlare di educazione sessuale non è mai volgare, parlare di sesso a volte lo diventa.

Maurizio


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo ci sia possibilità di dialogo a questo punto; vado a lavorare che è meglio



giornata adatta per adottare un Munch per tutte.


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Della stessa cosa, quello che hai citato lo conferma, il nostro paese è in mano a dei mediocri e retrogati politici, però dovresti fare distinzione tra educazione sessuale e sesso, sono due cose diverse, parlare di educazione sessuale non è mai volgare, parlare di sesso a volte lo diventa.
> 
> Maurizio


ma a questo punto chi se ne fotte della volgarità, stiamo parlando d'altro


----------



## Zodyako (14 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tranquillo che ti ci mando io a fanculo per direttissima!
> ascolta....allora una donna che magari resta incinta e nel contempo si scopre che sta male...i medici ti dicono che se porti avanti la gravidanza non puoi curarti....se ti curi devi abortire.....che fai?? lasci morire la tua compagna perchè altrimenti uccide VOSTRO figlio?


Penso che Conte intenda dire che se la sua compagna prendesse una simile decisione, così grave, fregandosene anche del suo parere, la sua delusione sarebbe tale, ben superiore alla scoperta di un tradimento, da spingerlo a lasciarla subito. 

Siccome noto sconfinamenti pericolosi a cui non voglio assolutamente associarmi nemmeno in flebile apparenza, direi di ribadire che la donna ha tutto il diritto di disporre come crede del suo corpo. Poi sta alla sua coscienza. 

S*B


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> libertà di scelta. e se una donna resta incinta e decide ti tenere il bambino e il suo compagno invece vuole che abortisca?
> che libertà di scelta rimane all'uomo? lei impone il figlio a lui, nessuna libertà di scelta.


hai perfettamente ragione, ma si presuppone che in una coppia il fattore figli sia una delle cose su cui ci si deve confrontare quando le cose cominciano a farsi serie.

Io ho sempre fatto così. 
Quindi se in una coppia si arriva a questa situazione...beh...non mi pare tanto coppia se sono così distanti nelle loro posizioni.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tranquillo che ti ci mando io a fanculo per direttissima!
> ascolta....allora una donna che magari resta incinta e nel contempo si scopre che sta male...i medici ti dicono che se porti avanti la gravidanza non puoi curarti....se ti curi devi abortire.....che fai?? lasci morire la tua compagna perchè altrimenti uccide VOSTRO figlio?


SI.
La natura faccia il suo corso.
Ma capisco che ci siano tanti stronzi in giro...
Nella me vita avrò ciavà con pì de 50 done
Mai preso malattie mai creato pasticci.

E soprattutto mai corso rischi inutili...

Sempre ben conscio che a fare certi giochini può saltar fora il putin.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Penso che Conte intenda dire che se la sua compagna prendesse una simile decisione, così grave, fregandosene anche del suo parere, la sua delusione sarebbe tale, ben superiore alla scoperta di un tradimento, da spingerlo a lasciarla subito.
> 
> Siccome noto sconfinamenti pericolosi a cui non voglio assolutamente associarmi nemmeno in flebile apparenza, direi di ribadire che la donna ha tutto il diritto di disporre come crede del suo corpo. Poi sta alla sua coscienza.
> 
> S*B


Ma c'è il fatto che io mi sprofonderei negli abissi.
La tenebra della morte che entra dentro di me.
Io non riuscirei mai più a guardarti e direi...Oddio che cosa abbiamo fatto.
Siamo maledetti per il resto dei nostri giorni.


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> La natura faccia il suo corso.
> Ma capisco che ci siano tanti stronzi in giro...
> Nella me vita avrò ciavà con pì de 50 done
> ...


Concordo con Minerva....a sto punto non c'è possibilità di confronto....


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Della stessa cosa,  quello che hai citato lo conferma, il nostro paese è in mano a dei mediocri e retrogati politici, però dovresti fare distinzione tra educazione sessuale e sesso, sono due cose diverse, parlare di educazione sessuale non è mai volgare, parlare di sesso a volte lo diventa.
> 
> Maurizio


Io sto parlando solo di educazione sessuale maurizio. Non farti abbagliare dai tuoi pregiudizi che mi incazzo, spantegando la parola sesso in un discorso dove non c'entra nulla


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Della stessa cosa,  quello che hai citato lo conferma, il nostro paese è in mano a dei mediocri e retrogati politici, però dovresti fare distinzione tra educazione sessuale e sesso, sono due cose diverse, parlare di educazione sessuale non è mai volgare, parlare di sesso a volte lo diventa.
> 
> Maurizio


Infatti dopo esser stato in Svezia posso asserire che in Italia siamo indeitro come la coa dei masci!


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma c'è il fatto che io mi sprofonderei negli abissi.
> La tenebra della morte che entra dentro di me.
> Io non riuscirei mai più a guardarti e direi...Oddio che cosa abbiamo fatto.
> *Siamo maledetti per il resto dei nostri giorni*.



no  ma parlo seriamente?????????? ma ti rendi conti delle cazzate che scrivi?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Concordo con Minerva....a sto punto non c'è possibilità di confronto....


E a me non interessa confrontarmi su temi come la vita.
Là non discuto e non mi muovo di un millimetro.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no  ma parlo seriamente?????????? ma ti rendi conti delle cazzate che scrivi?


Io la penso così.
E non ho un utero.
Ma sto sempre ben tento dove vanno i MIEI SPERMINI.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

quello che fa riflettere è come anche le intelligenze piu vivaci davanti a questioni che attengono la responsabilità assolutamente personali ( e qui mi riferisco alle situazioni piu disparate e gravi e per il figlio come per la madre chenon possono essere liquidate con accuse di omicidi premeditati, assine,etc...) non si arrestino invocando principi alla vita a qualsiasi costo anche se vita in alcuni casi NON è.


sembra quasi che questa rigidità sia espressione, in realtà, di invidia sull unica cosa che non  possono controllare per natura. 


ho detto sembrA.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io la penso così.
> E non ho un utero.
> Ma sto sempre ben tento dove vanno i MIEI SPERMINI.


E SE LO PUOI CONTROLLARE LO SPERMINO NON è IN ITINERE UNA VITA MANCATA ?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Alla faccia del cazzo di quelli che dicono che il COnte è in cerca sempre di approvazioni.
Sulla faccenda aborto, ho già detto che io e mia moglie siamo militanti attivi nel movimento per la vita del nostro paese.
Quindi anche se avessi tutto il forum contro, non me ne frega un casso di minchia.

Laonde per cui...

Troppe volte le mie orecchie hanno sentito e visto donne disperate dire...se avessi saputo prima come si stava dopo, mai avrei fatto questa cosa.

E in coscienza so di avere le palle di testimoniare come la penso, pitosto de scrivere quattro post rassicuranti per sentirmi dire tu capisci le donne...

Fanculo.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sto parlando solo di educazione sessuale maurizio. Non farti abbagliare dai tuoi pregiudizi che mi incazzo, spantegando la parola sesso in un discorso dove non c'entra nulla


Ma infatti ti ho dato ragione sull 'educazione sessuale, al contrario sul parlare di sesso che la pensiamo in modo differente,
Secondo te rimanere in cinta in questo momento, non considerando l'eccezioni che cita minerva 1 su 100.000 quasi
da cosa pensi che dipenda?


Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma infatti ti ho dato ragione sull 'educazione sessuale, al contrario sul parlare di sesso che la pensiamo in modo differente,
> *Secondo te rimanere in cinta in questo momento, non considerando l'eccezioni che cita minerva 1 su 100.000 quasi
> da cosa pensi che dipenda?
> *
> ...


Dipende che non hai preso delle precauzioni, ovvio.
L'ho anche scritto da qualche altra parte.

..........comunque incinta tutto attaccato..........


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dipende che non hai preso delle precauzioni, ovvio.
> L'ho anche scritto da qualche altra parte.
> 
> ..........comunque incinta tutto attaccato..........



Ok, è quali sono i motivi per cui non si prendono? dato che oltre a rimanere incinta si rischiano anche malattie veneree.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a questo punto chi se ne fotte della volgarità, stiamo parlando d'altro


Parlavo di ignoranza riferendomi alla scarsa eduzione sessuale, e volevo distinguere con il parlare di sesso che è un 'altra cosa.
Ti hanno rubato la password?

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ok, è quali sono i motivi per cui non si prendono? dato che oltre a rimanere incinta si rischiano anche malattie veneree.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


potremmo aprire un libro sulle motivazioni, ma la maggior parte di quelle che ho sentito io sono che c'è il coito interrotto ed è sicuro.
C'è il fatto che i ragazzini sanno a malapena cos'è l adis e niente praticamente sulle altre malattie veneree.

C'è l'ignoranza di uno stato e di un sistema.

Ora basta perchè mi parte l'embolo di brutto.
Ho visto cose da film horror e mi sono vergognata di appartenere alla razza umana.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> potremmo aprire un libro sulle motivazioni, ma la maggior parte di quelle che ho sentito io sono che c'è il coito interrotto ed è sicuro.
> C'è il fatto che i ragazzini sanno a malapena cos'è l adis e niente praticamente sulle altre malattie veneree.
> 
> C'è l'ignoranza di uno stato e di un sistema.
> ...


Allora, dove sbaglio a dire che alla base di tutto  c'è l 'ignoranza, una cattiva informazione,  ricordando che siamo nel 2012.


Maurizio


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alla faccia del cazzo di quelli che dicono che il COnte è in cerca sempre di approvazioni.
> Sulla faccenda aborto, ho già detto che io e mia moglie siamo militanti attivi nel movimento per la vita del nostro paese.
> Quindi anche se avessi tutto il forum contro, non me ne frega un casso di minchia.
> 
> ...


 conte, a parte il fatto che io non ti mando affanculo se la pensi in maniera diversa dalla mia, ma anzi, permetto con mia libertà di scelta verso le donne di far cambiare idea anche alla tua mogliera o amante futura di poter scegliere qualora per svariati motivi ( gravi ) dovesse trovarsi nella condizione triste quanto dolorosa di scegliere.

detto questo non siamo qui per trovare consenso o rassicurazioni ( almeno io , non so tu )  ma per confrontare la forza razionale dei nostri credo, non essendo animali, visto che hai li hai citati a mio parere a sproposito.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> conte, a parte il fatto che io non ti mando affanculo se la pensi in maniera diversa dalla mia, ma anzi, permetto con mia libertà di scelta verso le donne di far cambiare idea anche alla tua.
> 
> detto questo non siamo qui per trovare consenso o rassicurazioni ( almeno io , non so tu )  ma per confrontare la forza razionale dei nostri credo, non essendo animali, visto che hai li hai citati a mio parere a sproposito.


Quoto


----------



## Zodyako (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> potremmo aprire un libro sulle motivazioni, ma la maggior parte di quelle che ho sentito io sono che c'è il coito interrotto ed è sicuro.
> C'è il fatto che i ragazzini sanno a malapena cos'è l adis e niente praticamente sulle altre malattie veneree.
> 
> C'è l'ignoranza di uno stato e di un sistema.
> ...


Ma dai... non è mica come ai miei tempi dove esistevano solo i libri di scuola, le enciclopedie, e la Rai. Io penso che oggi un ragazzo a 13 anni può avere tutte le informazione che vuole, ovunque e quando le vuole, in assoluta privacy. Il fatto è che pur sapendo non si pensa che possa capitare a noi, soprattutto quando si è giovani e la voglia di vivere supera l'istinto di sopravvivenza. Come fare i 250 in autostrada o superare con troppa disinvoltura le auto con lo scooter.

S*B


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora, dove sbaglio a dire che alla base di tutto  c'è l 'ignoranza, una cattiva informazione,  ricordando che siamo nel 2012.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Non ti ho assolutamente detto o scritto che sbagli. Ero e sono d'accordo in toto con ciò che avevi scritto.


Mi sono andata a rileggere il mio primo commento e in effetti posso essere sembrata in disaccordo ma non lo sono.
Non sbagli assolutamente.

















sput


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Ma dai... non è mica come ai miei tempi dove esistevano solo i libri di scuola, le enciclopedie, e la Rai. Io penso che oggi un ragazzo a 13 anni può avere tutte le informazione che vuole, ovunque e quando le vuole, in assoluta privacy. Il fatto è che pur sapendo non si pensa che possa capitare a noi, soprattutto quando si è giovani e la voglia di vivere supera l'istinto di sopravvivenza. Come fare i 250 in autostrada o superare con troppa disinvoltura le auto con lo scooter.
> 
> S*B


ho fatto volontariato nei consultori  con di fianco i giudici minorili
Tu?


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Esperienza traumatica...immagino


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> conte, a parte il fatto che io non ti mando affanculo se la pensi in maniera diversa dalla mia, ma anzi, permetto con mia libertà di scelta verso le donne di far cambiare idea anche alla tua mogliera o amante futura di poter scegliere qualora per svariati motivi ( gravi ) dovesse trovarsi nella condizione triste quanto dolorosa di scegliere.
> 
> detto questo non siamo qui per trovare consenso o rassicurazioni ( almeno io , non so tu )  ma per confrontare la forza razionale dei nostri credo, non essendo animali, visto che hai li hai citati a mio parere a sproposito.



quoto e approvo


----------



## ZoDyAkO (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho fatto volontariato nei consultori  con di fianco i giudici minorili
> Tu?


Sono un giudice minorile.
Scherzo.
Ma resto della mia idea. L'informazione c'è, forse manca la comprensione. 

Sarai stata anche tu ragazza no? A 13 anni ti piaceva uno e ti facevi paranoie sulla contraccezione e le malattie veneree? Oppure pensavi al tempo delle mele?

S*B


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora, dove sbaglio a dire che alla base di tutto  c'è l 'ignoranza, una cattiva informazione,  ricordando che siamo nel 2012.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



no no, non c'è cattiva informazione, c'è una informazione controllata Maurizio, che controlla perbenino che tu ed io possiamo trasformarci in ottimi consumatori perchè gli introiti attraverso la pubblicità siano sempre piu cospicui. questo è il sistema culturale di cui tebe accennava.


piu ignoranti rimaniamo, piu' le nostre frustrazioni le possiamo sedare col consumo.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho fatto volontariato nei consultori  con di fianco i giudici minorili
> Tu?


orpo...interessante...

ma puo' chiuque?


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Sono un giudice minorile.
> Scherzo.
> Ma resto della mia idea. L'informazione c'è, forse manca la comprensione.
> 
> ...




l informazione c 'è ? e allora dimmi quante ore di informazione si dedicano alla contraccezione o alla educazione all amore o ai sentimenti in tv, e quante al grande fratello o puttanate similari dove il culo della manza di turno esibito non offende quella moralismo che inneggia all'uso rispettoso del proprio corpo  ai valori che ne conseguono.

fai una media, intellettualmte onesta.

e vediamo gli ipocriti chi sono, se noi che stiamo a ragionare e che non ci chiudiamo con il vaffanculo del Conte o loro che si proclamano portatori della Vita.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no no, non c'è cattiva informazione, c'è una informazione controllata Maurizio, che controlla perbenino che tu ed io possiamo trasformarci in ottimi consumatori perchè gli introiti attraverso la pubblicità siano sempre piu cospicui. questo è il sistema culturale di cui tebe accennava.
> 
> 
> piu ignoranti rimaniamo, piu' le nostre frustrazioni le possiamo sedare col consumo.



Se vogliamo parlare di introiti, dovresti andare a guardare il business c'è dietro l 'aborto legale, alimentato dalle scorciatoie veloci per evitare il percorso che la legge prevede.
La pubblicità non centra niente, in paesi dove al contrario del nostro, usano molto l 'educazione sessuale, la pubblicità è presente lo stesso.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Sono un giudice minorile.
> Scherzo.
> Ma resto della mia idea. L'informazione c'è, forse manca la comprensione.
> 
> ...


nel momento in cui ho cominciato ad avere rapporti sessuali ero anche "pillolata" e dotata di preservativi.
Mi rendo conto di essere una mosca bianca, ma in famiglia si è sempre parlato di sesso e di educazione sessuale con la massima trasparenza.

Continuo a ritenere basilare l'ignoranza del sistema e della famiglia italiana.

In italia. Di sesso. Non si parla.
Se non in maniera allegorica.

mai seria.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se vogliamo parlare di introiti, dovresti andare a guardare il business c'è dietro l 'aborto legale, alimentato dalle scorciatoie veloci per evitare il percorso che la legge prevede.
> La pubblicità non centra niente, in paesi dove al contrario del nostro, usano molto l 'educazione sessuale, la pubblicità è presente lo stesso.
> 
> Maurizio



certo che esiste lo stesso, ma ci saranno 20 ore di educazione sessuale contro 5 di grande fratello , sparo ad minchiam ma la proporzione è questa.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> conte, a parte il fatto che io non ti mando affanculo se la pensi in maniera diversa dalla mia, ma anzi, permetto con mia libertà di scelta verso le donne di far cambiare idea anche alla tua mogliera o amante futura di poter scegliere qualora per svariati motivi ( gravi ) dovesse trovarsi nella condizione triste quanto dolorosa di scegliere.
> 
> detto questo non siamo qui per trovare consenso o rassicurazioni ( almeno io , non so tu )  ma per confrontare la forza razionale dei nostri credo, non essendo animali, visto che hai li hai citati a mio parere a sproposito.


Il mio è un fanculo generico no?
Fanculo la situazione.

Dico un'altra cosa per far capire il mio pensiero...
Mettiamo che Stemy si trovi con la figlia incinta di uno.
Mi dispiace ma proprio non me lo vedo che tutto sciallo dice a sua figlia...
Scegli tu che la legge ti tutela...
Me lo vedo ammazzare di botte lo sperminatore e obbligarlo a fare il suo dovere di padre...
Questo io mi vedo.

Del resto è quello che farei io se mi ritrovassi con la figlia in stato di gravidanza...
Ma che io COnte possa in qualche misura essere complice in un aborto, non se ne parla nemmeno.

E rubinatemi pure...
Non me ne frega un casso.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Ma dai... non è mica come ai miei tempi dove esistevano solo i libri di scuola, le enciclopedie, e la Rai. Io penso che oggi un ragazzo a 13 anni può avere tutte le informazione che vuole, ovunque e quando le vuole, in assoluta privacy. Il fatto è che pur sapendo non si pensa che possa capitare a noi, soprattutto quando si è giovani e la voglia di vivere supera l'istinto di sopravvivenza. Come fare i 250 in autostrada o superare con troppa disinvoltura le auto con lo scooter.
> 
> S*B


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio è un fanculo generico no?
> Fanculo la situazione.
> 
> Dico un'altra cosa per far capire il mio pensiero...
> ...


Cioé se tua figlia resta incinta di un deficiente tu lo obblighi a sposarla e a prendersi cura del figlio rovinando vosì la vita di tua figlia?
E se sei davanti a uno stupro che fai?
Obblighi lo stupratore a prendersi le sue responsabilità?


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio è un fanculo generico no?
> Fanculo la situazione.
> 
> Dico un'altra cosa per far capire il mio pensiero...
> ...





già hai ammorbito il tono.


pero' ammetterai che le tue botte non influiranno sulla volontà di assumersi responsabilità al pirla di turno, ma sfogheranno solo la tua rabbia ( legitimissima ) e tua figlia , quindi, se quello è pirla, si troverà comuque sola a gestire il bimbo e anche questa è una scelta nobile, coraggiosa, e stimabile quindi. 


ma non chiamare coloro che abortisco omicide. 

perchè allora anche lo spermatozoo che controlli e che non incontra l ovulino perchè lo vuoi tu, è un omicidio. uccidi una possibilità, una idea di nascita che non ha meno nobiltà di esistere , sempre secondo il tuo principio, di quello che si crea quando spermatozoo e ovulino si incontrano e fanno una cellula in itinere a Vita compiuta.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioé se tua figlia resta incinta di un deficiente tu lo obblighi a sposarla e a prendersi cura del figlio rovinando vosì la vita di tua figlia?
> E se sei davanti a uno stupro che fai?
> Obblighi lo stupratore a prendersi le sue responsabilità?


1: Io devo fare di tutto perchè mia figlia non resti incinta di un deficente.
Del resto se la reputo intelligente non si farà mettere incinta dal primo venuto.
E noto che su questo tema, è molto preparata grazie a continui dialoghi con i suoi genitori, recuperando la nostra vecchia cultura veneta: il maschio fa i so affari e poi se sara el patelon e ti lascia on la pancia piena, e con la consapevolezza di non mettersi nei guai con le so man.
2: Piuttosto di una figlia rovinata dalla depressione e dal rimorso, ce lo teniamo noi nonni, come hanno fatto molte famiglie di ragazze madri qui da noi.

Sullo stupro devo fare di tutto perchè non capiti, ma in famiglia conosciamo il problema, e non posso dirti di più.
Lo stupratore andrà denunciato.

Ma farò di tutto per impedire a mia figlia di abortire: di tutto.

Di certo non la lascerò sola, non la caccerò di casa, non le dirò l'utero è tuo, non le dirò fa come pensi, perchè chi ha visto una ragazzina spaventata e ingravidata, sa che non c'è molto lì con la testa eh?

Va protetta lei e la creatura che sta arrivando.

E' una vita.

E se lei insiste per la sua scelta, non la caccerò di casa, ma comporterà che io la rinnegherò dentro di me come figlia.

Del resto nella mia lunga carriera, mai incontrato donne che accettano rapporti a rischio, nè io per primo ho accettato di fare certe cose a rischio, fin da ragazzo.

Piuttosto io ero quello che la madre s'indignava nel trovare i preservativi nel cassetto di suo figlio, io ero quello che regalava le scatole di preservativi alle ragazzine che si vergognavano ad andare in farmacia del paese...no?

Ovvio io godevo di consumare a 17 anni due scatole di preservativi alla settimana...la giovane farmacista mi guardava con degli occhi...e io dicevo...ma dai non pensare male...mi servono per fare i gavettoni a scuola...

Cioè che na dona sia vittima de uno stupro e poi anca de n'aborto...dura eh?

Farfalla parlami di donne felici e soddisfatte di aver compiuto quella scelta.
E io rivederò le mie posizioni.
Non ne ho mai conosciuto una.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioé se tua figlia resta incinta di un deficiente tu lo obblighi a sposarla e a prendersi cura del figlio rovinando vosì la vita di tua figlia?
> E se sei davanti a uno stupro che fai?
> Obblighi lo stupratore a prendersi le sue responsabilità?



ecco, ad es.


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioé se tua figlia resta incinta di un deficiente tu lo obblighi a sposarla e a prendersi cura del figlio rovinando vosì la vita di tua figlia?
> E se sei davanti a uno stupro che fai?
> Obblighi lo stupratore a prendersi le sue responsabilità?


io non ce la faccio manco più a leggere credimi.....


Conte sai come si dice dalle mie parti??? NUN SPUTA' PER ARIA CHE POI TE RICASCA IN TESTA.....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> già hai ammorbito il tono.
> 
> 
> pero' ammetterai che le tue botte non influiranno sulla volontà di assumersi responsabilità al pirla di turno, ma sfogheranno solo la tua rabbia ( legitimissima ) e tua figlia , quindi, se quello è pirla, si troverà comuque sola a gestire il bimbo e anche questa è una scelta nobile, coraggiosa, e stimabile quindi.
> ...


QUi casca l'asino.
Manca una legge che tuteli la donna in questo senso.
Vorrei vedere io quanti sborrano in figa alla cazzo di cane se ci fosse una legge che impone un bel casin in testa a chi "danneggia" una donna causandole una gravidanza indesiderata...vorrei vedere io...

No mia figlia non sarà sola: ha i suoi genitori.

Non uccido una possibilità: la evito.

Le ragazze della mia generazione istruite a dovere dalle loro nonne...hanno sempre saputo come evitare certi guai...
Da cui...e mi dispiace dirlo...sono diventate ragazze madri...non le pì porche...ma le pì ignoranti e sprovvedute.

Ribadisco il concetto.
Se una donna abortisce e lo spermino non è mio, che me frega a me sono scelte sue.
Ma se lo spermino è mio: abortisci finchè ti pare: io ti dico assassina.
Perchè se lo spermino mio è MIO DOVERE di prendermi cura di questo nascituro, almeno quanto te.

Allora arriviamo a sto patto: partoriscilo e poi dallo a me. Ok?
Se ci sono miei cromosomi è carne della mia carne.

E detto da un edonista sfegatato come me può inorridire.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1: Io devo fare di tutto perchè mia figlia non resti incinta di un deficente.
> Del resto se la reputo intelligente non si farà mettere incinta dal primo venuto.
> E noto che su questo tema, è molto preparata grazie a continui dialoghi con i suoi genitori, recuperando la nostra vecchia cultura veneta: il maschio fa i so affari e poi se sara el patelon e ti lascia on la pancia piena, e con la consapevolezza di non mettersi nei guai con le so man.
> 2: Piuttosto di una figlia rovinata dalla depressione e dal rimorso, ce lo teniamo noi nonni, come hanno fatto molte famiglie di ragazze madri qui da noi.
> ...


Felici no te l'ho giá detto
Consapevoli che nello strazio era la decisione giusta si
Due amiche alle quali sono stata vicino.
Una con  un feto con seri problemi, l'altra stava prendendo antidepressivi e ansiolitici e non abrebbe potuto continuare la cura in gravidanza. Aveva un figlio e la scelta é stata continuare ad essere una mamma presente che si cura piuttosto che rischiare di lasciare due orfani...
Io non voglio farti cambiare idea. Ognuno ha le sue. 
Lo stupratore é ovvio che li denunci ma obblighi tua figlia a portare in grembo il frutto di una simile violenza?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Felici no te l'ho giá detto
> Consapevoli che nello strazio era la decisione giusta si
> Due amiche alle quali sono stata vicino.
> Una con  un feto con seri problemi, l'altra stava prendendo antidepressivi e ansiolitici e non abrebbe potuto continuare la cura in gravidanza. Aveva un figlio e la scelta é stata continuare ad essere una mamma presente che si cura piuttosto che rischiare di lasciare due orfani...
> ...


Io non obbligo niente e nessuno.
Ho solo detto che farò di tutto perchè lei possa far vivere quella creatura.
Lei se non la vuole farà di tutto per sbarazzarzene.
Ripeto abbiamo il caso in famiglia.
Quindi so di cosa parlo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non obbligo niente e nessuno.
> Ho solo detto che farò di tutto perchè lei possa far vivere quella creatura.
> Lei se non la vuole farà di tutto per sbarazzarzene.
> Ripeto abbiamo il caso in famiglia.
> Quindi so di cosa parlo.


Io farei di tutto perché prenda la decisione che la renda più serena indipendentemente dalle mie idee... Standole vicino non rinnegandola e accpmpagnandola in ospedale per non farla sentire sola


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1: Io devo fare di tutto perchè mia figlia non resti incinta di un deficente.
> Del resto se la reputo intelligente non si farà mettere incinta dal primo venuto.
> E noto che su questo tema, è molto preparata grazie a continui dialoghi con i suoi genitori, recuperando la nostra vecchia cultura veneta: il maschio fa i so affari e poi se sara el patelon e ti lascia on la pancia piena, e con la consapevolezza di non mettersi nei guai con le so man.
> 2: Piuttosto di una figlia rovinata dalla depressione e dal rimorso, ce lo teniamo noi nonni, come hanno fatto molte famiglie di ragazze madri qui da noi.
> ...




tua figlia viene stuprata, non desidera lo spermazoo di quel bastardo malato, e tu la rinneghi come figlia ?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e chi lo costringe ?



lo costringe lei tenendosi il figlio che lui non vuole avere.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

simy, farfalla, mi scuso ma ne vado anche io .


non è possibile continuare.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo costringe lei tenendosi il figlio che lui non vuole avere.



oh beh,..sarà padre sulla carta, ma non nella realtà.


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> simy, farfalla, mi scuso ma ne vado anche io .
> 
> 
> non è possibile continuare.


io ti seguo.... Farfy tu che fai??? :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tua figlia viene stuprata, non desidera lo spermazoo di quel bastardo malato, e tu la rinneghi come figlia ?


Mi spiace
Seguo i dettami del nonno.
Mi spiace
Ma se vuole faccio debiti e le compero i pannollini eh?
Aiuterò mio nipote a sopravvivere come ha fatto il nonno con me.
Non posso fare diversamente.
E' troppo forte dentro di me sta cosa.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

*Ahahahah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace
> Seguo i dettami del nonno.
> Mi spiace
> Ma se vuole faccio debiti e le compero i pannollini eh?
> ...


Ma se talvolta non sai neppure di avere una figlia,ma per cortesia dai ,non sparare delle ninchiate almeno!


blu


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma se talvolta non sai neppure di avere una figlia,ma per cortesia dai ,non sparare delle ninchiate almeno!
> 
> 
> blu


Mi inchino

:sic:
:sic:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

*ma che scherziamo*

fare figli non è soddisfare un capriccio morale o quant'altro,mettere al mondo un figlio è una cosa seria!

blu


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace
> Seguo i dettami del nonno.
> Mi spiace
> Ma se vuole faccio debiti e le compero i pannollini eh?
> ...


Sei ancora fermo all'idea che una donna abbortisce per problemi e economici e che a un figlio servono solo cibo e pannolini. Questo é il problema.


----------



## Zodyako (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> l informazione c 'è ? e allora dimmi quante ore di informazione si dedicano alla contraccezione o alla educazione all amore o ai sentimenti in tv, e quante al grande fratello o puttanate similari dove il culo della manza di turno esibito non offende quella moralismo che inneggia all'uso rispettoso del proprio corpo  ai valori che ne conseguono.
> 
> fai una media, intellettualmte onesta.
> 
> e vediamo gli ipocriti chi sono, se noi che stiamo a ragionare e che non ci chiudiamo con il vaffanculo del Conte o loro che si proclamano portatori della Vita.


Vai su google e scrivi :

- contraccezione
- malattie veneree

La TV oggi è come la radio ai miei tempi. Parafrasando direi : internet kill the tv star

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei ancora fermo all'idea che una donna abbortisce per problemi e economici e che a un figlio servono solo cibo e pannolini. Questo é il problema.


Magari perchè io non ricordo di aver ricevuto altro no?:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari perchè io non ricordo di aver ricevuto altro no?:smile:


Certo. Ma visto quanto ci sei stato male dovresti sapere più di chiu que altro cosa serve a un bambino...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fare figli non è soddisfare un capriccio morale o quant'altro,mettere al mondo un figlio è una cosa seria!
> 
> blu



Allora più comodo e facile e meno impegnativo sbarazzarsene in tempo.
Tanto nessuno lo saprà mai no?:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. Ma visto quanto ci sei stato male dovresti sapere più di chiu que altro cosa serve a un bambino...


Ossia che cosa serve?
Io ho fatto tutto raspando con le mie unghie.
E sono felice così.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ossia che cosa serve?
> Io ho fatto tutto raspando con le mie unghie.
> E sono felice così.


Serve amore dialogo sapere di avere qualcuno che ti é vicino e molto altro..

Non mi sei mai sembrato felice (mi riferisco solo a quello di cui stiamo parlando)


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora più comodo e facile e meno impegnativo sbarazzarsene in tempo.
> Tanto nessuno lo saprà mai no?:smile:


No no ,piu' comodo e facile fare un figlio e sbattersene i coglioni,tanto c'è nonna,mamma, zia .Qualcuno lo prendera' all'ospedale o nel cassonetto,qualcuno forse avra' il diritto di fare il genitore adottivo,forse forse e ancora forse.

Un caiser i forse e i moralisti del secolo che predicano bene e razzolano peggio di tutti.

Responsabilita' delle propie azioni e decisioni,questo fa la differenza nella decisione di far o non far nascere un a creatura.Un creatura non è un gioco.

Allora non sprecare i tuoi spermatozoi sono vivi vhe'.

ma dai purfavor ahahahaha.

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei ancora fermo all'idea che una donna abbortisce per problemi e economici e che a un figlio servono solo cibo e pannolini. Questo é il problema.


Abbortisce????


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Abbortisce????


Faccina imbarazzata... Mi é scappata una doppia.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No no ,piu' comodo e facile fare un figlio e sbattersene i coglioni,tanto c'è nonna,mamma, zia .Qualcuno lo prendera' all'ospedale o nel cassonetto,qualcuno forse avra' il diritto di fare il genitore adottivo,forse forse e ancora forse.
> 
> Un caiser i forse e i moralisti del secolo che predicano bene e razzolano peggio di tutti.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ossia che cosa serve?
> Io ho fatto tutto raspando con le mie unghie.
> E sono felice così.


Almeno un punto fermo sino a quando non sarai grande con le spalle larghe!

blu


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccina imbarazzata... Mi é scappata una doppia.


era un rafforzativo :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Serve amore dialogo sapere di avere qualcuno che ti é vicino e molto altro..
> 
> Non mi sei mai sembrato felice (mi riferisco solo a quello di cui stiamo parlando)


Mah a sentire le mamme in difficoltà serve:
Chi ti tiene il figlio perchè devi lavorare.
Serve lavorare
Serve cibo, vestiti, una casa ecc..ecc.ecc...
poi libri quaderni penne ecc..ecc..


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Almeno un punto fermo sino a quando non sarai grande con le spalle larghe!
> 
> blu


Si il nonno.
Ma se pensiamo a me...
Sappi che io a 10 anni vivevo già in collegio.
E le estati lavoravo in officina per raggranellare denaro
Ho fatto il liceo, il conservatorio, l'università sempre lavorando e trattando con mio padre le faccende economiche di rito.
Stiamo attenti che certi punti fermi non siano contratti capestro.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No no ,piu' comodo e facile fare un figlio e sbattersene i coglioni,tanto c'è nonna,mamma, zia .Qualcuno lo prendera' all'ospedale o nel cassonetto,qualcuno forse avra' il diritto di fare il genitore adottivo,forse forse e ancora forse.
> 
> Un caiser i forse e i moralisti del secolo che predicano bene e razzolano peggio di tutti.
> 
> ...


Tu come padre come sei stato?


----------



## Zodyako (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> perchè allora anche lo spermatozoo che controlli e che non incontra l ovulino perchè lo vuoi tu, è un omicidio. uccidi una possibilità, una idea di nascita che non ha meno nobiltà di esistere , sempre secondo il tuo principio, di quello che si crea quando spermatozoo e ovulino si incontrano e fanno una cellula in itinere a Vita compiuta.


Io i miei spermini li raccolgo tutti in un acquario che tengo sul comodino, e poi ogni mese ne mando un po' alla banca del seme. Se sei nata in Italia tra il 1985 e oggi, da fecondazione artificiale, potresti essere mia figlia.

Scherzo. Ma si sta passando da un estremo all'altro. Lo spermatozoo è una cellula come le tante che muoiono ogni giorno dentro di noi. Un individuo invece ha un DNA suo, nuovo, diverso da quello di chiunque altro, perchè nato dalla fusione di due DNA. Ha una programmazione completa.

La contraccezione maschile è l'unica che permette all'uomo una paternità responsabile. Passata quella il parere maschile non conta più nulla, sta alla donna scegliere se interrompere o portare avanti. 

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si il nonno.
> Ma se pensiamo a me...
> Sappi che io a 10 anni vivevo già in collegio.
> E le estati lavoravo in officina per raggranellare denaro
> ...


Sono stato in casa sino a 18 anni fino a quando ,IO non ho scelto di andare a vedere i colori del mondo,ho studiato poco a scuola perche' volevo lavorare per guadagnarmi lo stipendio.Ho deciso di studiare cio' che volevo da grande. Il mio punto fermo era il mio babbo, amorevolmente presente e severo,ma li pronto a darmi una carezza  quando mi vedeva felice e pronto ad alzare le spalle e fare con la testa un gesto palese quando facevo cazzate.Pronto a farmi capire che i miei problemi erano stronzate e i miei non problemi erano cose da non sottovalutare....

Te' capi' il punto fermo???


blu


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah a sentire le mamme in difficoltà serve:
> Chi ti tiene il figlio perchè devi lavorare.
> Serve lavorare
> Serve cibo, vestiti, una casa ecc..ecc.ecc...
> poi libri quaderni penne ecc..ecc..


Quello é quello che serve a te per mamtenere lui. A lui servi tu...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu come padre come sei stato?


Io sono!
Ho 36 anni sono padre a tempo pieno;come sono?
Mha' non so come sono,non so come saro' ,so solo che è il "mestiere  piu' complicato che esista" percio' ripeto:NON è UN GIOCO METTERE AL MONDO UNA CREATURA!!!


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

*Ma scusa*



suspiria ha detto:


> sono disperata, ho 25 anni, ho una storia con un uomo sposato di 43 anni da circa 3 anni..
> purtoppo ho scoperto di essere incinta di lui, ed ora non so che fare...sto pensando di abortire, perchè secondo me lui mi abbandonerà, non ha lasciato mai la moglie, sempre che rimanda...ora penso che sia la volta buona per chiudere.
> vorrei abortire, anche se non ci riesco, già mi sono affezionata all'idea di avere un bambino...ma dovrei crescerlo da sola...


Perche' chiedi cio' a noi ,che non sappiamo niente/nulla della tua vita?


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

*Vedi devo andare*

Ho da far serata con la "mia" cratura ;-)

p.s e pensare che il primo figlio la mia compagna non l'ha fatto perche' eravamo troppo troppo immaturi per un compito cosi' grande e prezioso; portati al divertimento e al poco pensare,insomma qualcosa di piu' grande di lei!!

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

*dimenticavo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho da far serata con la "mia" cratura ;-)
> 
> p.s e pensare che il primo figlio la mia compagna non l'ha fatto perche' eravamo troppo troppo immaturi per un compito cosi' grande e prezioso; portati al divertimento e al poco pensare,insomma qualcosa di piu' grande di lei!!
> 
> blu


Era un po' giovine ,aveva appena 18 anni compiuti che ci vuoi fa' il preservativo si è rotto,la pillola non ha funzionato,e neppure il coito ahahahahah 

Sbarbatelli monelli direi ;-)


blu


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho da far serata con la "mia" cratura ;-)
> 
> p.s e pensare che il primo figlio la mia compagna non l'ha fatto perche' eravamo troppo troppo immaturi per un compito cosi' grande e prezioso; portati al divertimento e al poco pensare,insomma qualcosa di piu' grande di lei!!
> 
> blu


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Io i miei spermini li raccolgo tutti in un acquario che tengo sul comodino, e poi ogni mese ne mando un po' alla banca del seme. Se sei nata in Italia tra il 1985 e oggi, da fecondazione artificiale, potresti essere mia figlia.
> 
> Scherzo. Ma si sta passando da un estremo all'altro. Lo spermatozoo è una cellula come le tante che muoiono ogni giorno dentro di noi. Un individuo invece ha un DNA suo, nuovo, diverso da quello di chiunque altro, perchè nato dalla fusione di due DNA. Ha una programmazione completa.
> 
> ...


Peccato che il parere maschile non conti nulla, ipso facto spinge un maschio a deresponsabilizzarsi e a sbattersene i maroni...

Ma io mi chiedo perchè gli animali domestici vengono sterilizzati e non c'è una legge che permetta a uomini e donne che non vogliono incorrere in certi incresciosi incidenti alla vasectomia e alla chiusura delle tube?

Poi mi sembra che siano interventi reversibili? No? E poco invasivi no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono stato in casa sino a 18 anni fino a quando ,IO non ho scelto di andare a vedere i colori del mondo,ho studiato poco a scuola perche' volevo lavorare per guadagnarmi lo stipendio.Ho deciso di studiare cio' che volevo da grande. Il mio punto fermo era il mio babbo, amorevolmente presente e severo,ma li pronto a darmi una carezza  quando mi vedeva felice e pronto ad alzare le spalle e fare con la testa un gesto palese quando facevo cazzate.Pronto a farmi capire che i miei problemi erano stronzate e i miei non problemi erano cose da non sottovalutare....
> 
> Te' capi' il punto fermo???
> 
> ...


No...
Io sono una stella variabile
Non mi piacciono i punti fermi...
Mi sembrano dei paraventi...poi si rabaltano dalla sera alla mattina e piagni no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello é quello che serve a te per mamtenere lui. A lui servi tu...


No.
Scusami ma alle elementari ho avuto molto più bisogno di una brava maestra che non di una madre.
Ma sono d'accordo con te...su un punto: mia figlia è ferratissima e determinata a far capire a che cosa le servo io!
Infatti basta chiudere i rubinetti e diventi subito importante per lei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono!
> Ho 36 anni sono padre a tempo pieno;come sono?
> Mha' non so come sono,non so come saro' ,so solo che è il "mestiere  piu' complicato che esista" percio' ripeto:NON è UN GIOCO METTERE AL MONDO UNA CREATURA!!!
> 
> ...


Lo so che non è un gioco...
E allora ripeto...bisogna non assumersi le responsabilità?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Era un po' giovine ,aveva appena 18 anni compiuti che ci vuoi fa' il preservativo si è rotto,la pillola non ha funzionato,e neppure il coito ahahahahah
> 
> Sbarbatelli monelli direi ;-)
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
Davvero divertente...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
E allora lei ha abortito no? 
ahahahaahahah

Contento te...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> oh beh,..sarà padre sulla carta, ma non nella realtà.



direi anche nella realtà perchè la donna costringe l'uomo a versare il mantenimento per il figlio che lui non ha voluto


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fare figli non è soddisfare un capriccio morale o quant'altro,mettere al mondo un figlio è una cosa seria!
> 
> blu



illuminato-


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> direi anche nella realtà perchè la donna costringe l'uomo a versare il mantenimento per il figlio che lui non ha voluto


Però va anche detto che lei non l'ha costretto cn la sciopa ad avere un rapporto sessuale con lei.
O no?

Ma come può esistere un uomo che non vuole un figlio?

Ma ci rendiamo conto che parliamo di bambini come se fossero degli impicci?

Ma che mondo è questo?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io farei di tutto perché prenda la decisione che la renda più serena indipendentemente dalle mie idee... Standole vicino non rinnegandola e accpmpagnandola in ospedale per non farla sentire sola


Quindi mi sembra che per te la strada sia una?


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quindi mi sembra che per te la strada sia una?


Mi permetto.
Non credo che per farfalla la strada sia una, ma ANCHE una.
Non mi sembra precluda assolutamente nulla o vada in un unica direzione. Anzi.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nel momento in cui ho cominciato ad avere rapporti sessuali ero anche "pillolata" e dotata di preservativi.
> Mi rendo conto di essere una mosca bianca, ma in famiglia si è sempre parlato di sesso e di educazione sessuale con la massima trasparenza.
> 
> Continuo a ritenere basilare l'ignoranza del sistema e della famiglia italiana.
> ...


Concordo...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi permetto.
> Non credo che per farfalla la strada sia una, ma ANCHE una.
> Non mi sembra precluda assolutamente nulla o vada in un unica direzione. Anzi.



Dall'ultima frase avevo capito che la decisione era scontata...

Poi non ho seguito tutta la discussione...
Volevo  ribadire che io sono per la vita ..
solo in alcuni caso concordo su scelte estreme...

Ho due nipoti di 15 e 4 anni che non dovevano nascere...

E ora che ci sono li guardo e penso sempre cacchio ma siete vivi esistete,se la mamma fosse andata fino in fondo
non esistereste... e provo ad immaginarmi il fatto di non esistere o di negare l'esistenza ad un "qualcosa " che non ha chiesto di vivere...
Li guardo e vedo un adolescente ai suoi primi amori i sui primi casini .. Le amicizie ..
le uscite ,le cazzate  di una quindicenne...ha una vita farà la sua strada ma c'è e esiste lo stesso per quello di 4
E quando li vedo sono felice..

Poi ho delle amicheche anni fa ha hanno scelto di abortire perche sembrava il percorso più facile...ma ancora oggi ne risentono..
Quindi io dico fai nascere tu mamma se non lo vuoi hai la possibilità di non riconoscerlo e l'ospedale si occuperà di lui..
ma perchè negare una vita...


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dall'ultima frase avevo capito che la decisione era scontata...
> 
> Poi non ho seguito tutta la discussione...
> Volevo  ribadire che io sono per la vita ..
> ...


Mi dispiace Luna ma se posso capire il lato "emotivo" della negazione di una vita...per me la vita è altro.
Sia che si parli di aborto sia che si parli di testamento biologico sia che si parli di libertà di cura eccetera.

Una vita in divenire per me non è paragonabile ad una vita che respira.
Un embrione è un embrione. Un feto è un feto. Un bambino è un bambino. 

Poi rispetto come ho sempre fatto le scelte personali di ognuna e io stessa ho portato via una persona da un igv perchè all'ultimo momento ha avuto un dubbio.
Ma era scelta sua e non mia.

E per conformazione mentale anche se non sono d'accordo su molte cose mi impegnerò sempre perchè tutti possano esercitare il diritto di scelta.
Qualsiasi essa sia.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Luna ma se posso capire il lato "emotivo" della negazione di una vita...per me la vita è altro.
> Sia che si parli di aborto sia che si parli di testamento biologico sia che si parli di libertà di cura eccetera.
> 
> Una vita in divenire per me non è paragonabile ad una vita che respira.
> ...


Un momento non ho detto che non si deve scegliere.. Ogni persona ha il diritto di scegliere per se stesso ...
Ma per me un embrione è vita..
E non ho il diritto di decidere sulla vita o sulla morte di un altro...parlo per me..
poi le cure e il testamento biologico sono altre cose sei tu che decidi per te..
Mia madre è morta di cancro e ha deciso lei di non sottoporsi a determinare cure che non l'avrebbero curata ma solo le avrebbero allungato la vita ... 
Io non voglio mi si uccida se non sei in grado di sostenermi lasciami stare..
Ma è sempre una mia scelta..



*L'essere umano è da rispettare, come una persona, fin dal primo istante della sua esistenza, e il primo istante dell'esistenza di un uomo coincide con il concepimento*.


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un momento non ho detto che non si deve scegliere.. Ogni persona ha il diritto di scegliere per se stesso ...
> Ma per me un embrione è vita..
> E non ho il diritto di decidere sulla vita o sulla morte di un altro...parlo per me..
> poi le cure e il testamento biologico sono altre cose sei tu che decidi per te..
> ...


Niente da fare Luna.
Per me un embrione è un embrione che non ha i collegamenti neurali per dirmi "non uccidere". 
Per te è un bambino per me è un grumo di cellule.
Che per me è meno importante della persona.

Sul neretto ovviamente non sono d'accordo per niente sulla parte sottolineata.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi permetto.
> Non credo che per farfalla la strada sia una, ma ANCHE una.
> Non mi sembra precluda assolutamente nulla o vada in un unica direzione. Anzi.


Bravissima


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Niente da fare Luna.
> Per me un embrione è un embrione che non ha i collegamenti neurali per dirmi "non uccidere".
> Per te è un bambino per me è un grumo di cellule.
> Che per me è meno importante della persona.
> ...


Ma non voglio convincere nessuno sulla base delle mie idee...

Io non butto via manco una pianta se non è completamente secca..
infatti a volte sembra di essere nella casa degli addams
non uccido niente che possa sembrarmi vivo ,zanzare comprese,
Non mangio niente che potesse avere vita "prima"..

Voglio vivere respirare e godere della vita che c'è intorno a me..


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Niente da fare Luna.
> Per me un embrione è un embrione che non ha i collegamenti neurali per dirmi "non uccidere".
> Per te è un bambino per me è un grumo di cellule.
> Che per me è meno importante della persona.
> ...



Brava tebe. Con la scusa che sono per la vita non esitano a sacrificare chi quella vita ce l'ha già.


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non voglio convincere nessuno sulla base delle mie idee...
> 
> Io non butto via manco una pianta se non è completamente secca..
> infatti a volte sembra di essere nella casa degli addams
> ...


Anche io Luna. Uguale.
Non uccido niente. Nemmeno le zanzare.
Eppure sono per la libertà di scelta.

Quindi?

aggiungo.
Tu mi daresti la libertà di scelta di abortire?


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io Luna. Uguale.
> Non uccido niente. Nemmeno le zanzare.
> Eppure sono per la libertà di scelta.
> 
> ...


Perché non dovrei dartela...
Io sono contro e non lo farei mai ...ma rispetto comunque le scelte degli altri..
Ti starei comunque vicino qualunque cosa tu scelga..
Vorrei solo cercare di capire cosa porta a questa scelta...

che per me è uccidere...


Ho avuto un aborto  spontaneo  e già dal primo momento senti di avere una vita dentro..
poi non è per tutti cosi..
io perlo per me..


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perché non dovrei dartela...
> Io sono contro e non lo farei mai ...ma rispetto comunque le scelte degli altri..
> Ti starei comunque vicino qualunque cosa tu scelga..
> Vorrei solo cercare di capire cosa porta a questa scelta...
> ...


ok...allora cambia la mia percezione sulla tua scelta di difendere l'embrione.
Ci sta se non vuol dire essere davanti ad un medico del consultorio che non ti firma l'igv perchè è obiettore e mi costringi a chiamare i carabinieri perchè la legge è chiara.
Ci sta  se non mi minacci psicologicamente,
Se non mi fai sentire peggio di quello che sto perchè per nessuna è facile prendere una decisione del genere, anche se ho visto casi al limite dello schifo.
Ci sta che tu, difensore dell'embrione difendi, anche me. Quello che sono come PERSONA senziente.
Per te è sempre uccidere per me è accogliere qualcuno con amore che deve prendere una decisione del cazzo che si porterò dietro tutta la vita senza e nessuno potrà mai convincermi  che io e un embrione abbiamo gli stessi diritti o  _siamo la stessa cosa_

Basta. Faccio già le barricate al di qua del monitor...anche qui no.
Niente di personale credo sia chiaro


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok...allora cambia la mia percezione sulla tua scelta di difendere l'embrione.
> Ci sta se non vuol dire essere davanti ad un medico del consultorio che non ti firma l'igv perchè è obiettore e mi costringi a chiamare i carabinieri perchè la legge è chiara.
> Ci sta  se non mi minacci psicologicamente,
> Se non mi fai sentire peggio di quello che sto perchè per nessuna è facile prendere una decisione del genere, anche se ho visto casi al limite dello schifo.
> ...



Chiaro senza specificarlo..

ovvio che tu hai avuto le tue esperienze e io le mie...
e altri le loro..

E in base a questo si formano le idee..

Ma credimi anche io se mi fossi trovata in una situazione simile sarei incazzata nera ...
la libertà di scelta individuale non è discutibile..


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Chiaro senza specificarlo..
> 
> ovvio che tu hai avuto le tue esperienze e io le mie...
> e altri le loro..
> ...


Io l'unica volta in vita mia che ho avuto il dubbio di essere incinta (ma era praticamente impossibile) me la sono fatta addosso.
Stavo come i pazzi e pensavo. Pensavo. Pensavo.
Un mondo di terrore mi si è spalancato davanti anche perchè non ho mai voluti figli e il pensiero di averne uno mi faceva esplodere il fungo di hiroshima in testa.

Eppure non so se avrei abortito.
Forse no.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Ma come mai dopo aver compiuto l'IVG molte donne piangono e si pentono?
Non può essere solo perchè si rendono conto di aver fatto una scelta sbagliata...no?

Non c'è dell'altro che non sanno prima di compiere sta scelta?

E come faccio a scegliere se non conosco le conseguenze?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come mai dopo aver compiuto l'IVG molte donne piangono e si pentono?
> Non può essere solo perchè si rendono conto di aver fatto una scelta sbagliata...no?
> 
> Non c'è dell'altro che non sanno prima di compiere sta scelta?
> ...


Alcune si pentono, molte altre no e come si fa a scegliere se la scelta è negata?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alcune si pentono, molte altre no e come si fa a scegliere se la scelta è negata?


Ma statento scegli come vuoi, ma non puoi impedirmi di dire quello che io penso di te in base alle tue scelte no?

Cioè io stanotte scelgo di rubare per avere il denaro per andare in vacanza...
Mica posso dire a chi mi dà del ladro...ah ma io l'ho fatto per aiutare i poveri eh? Voglio dire...

E anch'io posso scegliere di lasciarti se tu scegli di compiere l'Ivg con mio figlio. No?

E che problemi ci sono?

Se io ti tradisco tu puoi scegliere di lasciarmi no?
E io nulla posso contro la tua scelta no?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so che non è un gioco...
> E allora ripeto...bisogna non assumersi le responsabilità?


Ero curiosissimo delle tue risposte...

O assumersi le responsabilita',dipende da come la giri


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Io sono una stella variabile
> Non mi piacciono i punti fermi...
> Mi sembrano dei paraventi...poi si rabaltano dalla sera alla mattina e piagni no?


Neppure a un bambino piace un punto fermo,vede in quel punto un ostacolo ma con il senno di poi ringrazia il mondo per averlo avuto accanto a se.

blu


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Neppure a un bambino piace un punto fermo,vede in quel punto un ostacolo ma con il senno di poi ringrazia il mondo per averlo avuto accanto a se.
> 
> blu


Sarà...
Mi pare troppo meccanicistica la cosa...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
> Davvero divertente...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> E allora lei ha abortito no?
> ahahahaahahah
> ...


Quindi ?
La mia era una risata ragionata con il senno del poi,mi accorgo che è stata la sua scelta migliore,forse piu' responsabile e meno egoista che abbia fatto un figlio è una responsabilita' non si puo' mettere al mondo per la morale dei miei coglioni.
Sono ateo ma sincero, credo in un dio che non è sicuramente il tuo ,e penso che con il piffero la madonna è rimasta incinta dello spirito santo.

Quindi non mi traumatizzo per una donna che decide di abortire per le sue ragioni,talvolta il contrario,ma mi traumatizzo per ben peggio...
Penso che la vita di una donna non sia tua quindi i tuoi discorsi da eta' della pietra,quando ti fa comodo,siano una boiata totale!!!
Non condivido la tua vita come potrei condividere un discorso cosi' serio come l'aborto???

Se avessi una figlia femmina il mio unico pensiero sarebbe:caspita che decisione seria che deve prendere,guarderei ogni piccolo particolare della sua vita senza lasciar nulla al caso perche' un bambino è un bambino!!!

Poi scusami non parlare come se le donne abortissero quante le volte che scopano mi sembra un po' esosa la cosa.

Santo conte incoronato.
Ma mi facci il piacere su dai.

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sarà...
> Mi pare troppo meccanicistica la cosa...


Bhe' se la tua mente è cosi' puo' vedere le cose solo da quel punto di vista li.

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

*Ahahahahha ma da che voce viene*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che mondo è questo?


Un mondo di merda,motivo in piu' per pensar bene se mettere al mondo una creatura innocente...

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quindi mi sembra che per te la strada sia una?


Se mai è l'esatto opposto,siete voi che vedete un unica strada quando ve pare e piace,almeno siate coerenti.

Moderni predicatori di mente aperta, quando alla fine di aperto avete le parole e non i fatti.


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

*quotone*



Tebe ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Luna ma se posso capire il lato "emotivo" della negazione di una vita...per me la vita è altro.
> Sia che si parli di aborto sia che si parli di testamento biologico sia che si parli di libertà di cura eccetera.
> 
> Una vita in divenire per me non è paragonabile ad una vita che respira.
> ...


quotone!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

*Vi siete messi d'accordo.*



lunapiena ha detto:


> *L'essere umano è da rispettare, come una persona, fin dal primo istante della sua esistenza, e il primo istante dell'esistenza di un uomo coincide con il concepimento*.


Mi fate rridere davvero,"l'essere umano va ripattato come persona fin dal primo istante della sua esistenza".

Si si dopo poi va preso a calci in culo e umiliato quando diventa uomo o donna.

Incoerenza,questa si chiama incoerenza.

blu


----------



## lunaiena (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se mai è l'esatto opposto,siete voi che vedete un unica strada quando ve pare e piace,almeno siate coerenti.
> 
> Moderni predicatori di mente aperta, quando alla fine di aperto avete le parole e non i fatti.
> 
> ...



Ma piantala va...
sonpredicatrice almeno quanto te..
tu predichi le tue di idee io le mie...

Ammetto di essere incoerente è la coerenza coerenza che fa vedere le cose su un'unica strada


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

*Davvero*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Brava tebe. Con la scusa che sono per la vita non esitano a sacrificare chi quella vita ce l'ha già.


Mi fanno ridere!

Alcuni discorsi fatti da certe persone non riesco a  mandarli giu'.


blu


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi ?
> La mia era una risata ragionata con il senno del poi,mi accorgo che è stata la sua scelta migliore,forse piu' responsabile e meno egoista che abbia fatto un figlio è una responsabilita' non si puo' mettere al mondo per la morale dei miei coglioni.
> Sono ateo ma sincero, credo in un dio che non è sicuramente il tuo ,e penso che con il piffero la madonna è rimasta incinta dello spirito santo.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione io a 18 anni non sono incorso nella disgrazia de mettere incinta la morosa no?
All'epoca mi accontentavo di seghe e giornali porno...evitavo i rapporti sessuali come la peste bubbonica...perchè poi se una rimaneva incinta...ahahahahhhaah...me toccava sposarla...e ahahahahaah...avevo da finire i miei studi musicali no?

E i preservativi costavano un occhio della testa...no?

Ma si è vero...a 18 anni si è giovani e spensierati...e non si bada tanto per il sottile...

ahahahahaah

allegria...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi fate rridere davvero,"l'essere umano va ripattato come persona fin dal primo istante della sua esistenza".
> 
> Si si dopo poi va preso a calci in culo e umiliato quando diventa uomo o donna.
> 
> ...



Se ti va di ridere ridi ...
che problema c'è ...

I calci in culo servono a farti crescere...non te lo hanno mai detto?
O forse preferisci una vita facile..


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma piantala va...
> sonpredicatrice almeno quanto te..
> tu predichi le tue di idee io le mie...
> 
> Ammetto di essere incoerente è la coerenza coerenza che fa vedere le cose su un'unica strada


Tu contemporaneamente in un post mi dici una cosa nell'altro la neghi.

Nella vita si cambia e si matura ma da un post e l'altro mi sembra un po troppo repentino il cambiamento...

blu


----------



## lunaiena (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi fanno ridere!
> 
> Alcuni discorsi fatti da certe persone non riesco a  mandarli giu'.
> 
> ...



Ave a te o Blu...

D'ora in avanti seguirò i tuoi insegnamenti...

Oppure potresti prendermi come comica nella tua dimora..


----------



## lunaiena (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu contemporaneamente in un post mi dici una cosa nell'altro la neghi.
> 
> Nella vita si cambia e si matura ma da un post e l'altro mi sembra un po troppo repentino il cambiamento...
> 
> blu



Me li fai notare i post ...
Se possibile


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

*LA verita' vi fa male*

Allegria!!!

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

*su dai*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Me li fai notare i post ...
> Se possibile


Non girarmi la frittata che con me ti attachi al pos

blu


----------



## lunaiena (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non girarmi la frittata che con me ti attachi al pos
> 
> blu







Anche tu in quanto a far ridere non scherzi eh!:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma piantala va...
> sonpredicatrice almeno quanto te..
> tu predichi le tue di idee io le mie...
> 
> Ammetto di essere incoerente è la coerenza coerenza che fa vedere le cose su un'unica strada


peccato che uno degli ingredienti più sani per crescere un figlio sia proprio la coerenza e l'esempio di chi sa cosa è giusto fare per lui.
invece di indignarsi per un grumo di cellule pensiamo a rispettare davvero i bambini che mettiamo al mondo cercando di dare loro un ambiente che sia idoneo alle loro priorità , altro che discorsini.


----------



## ZoDyAkO (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Niente da fare Luna.
> Per me un embrione è un embrione che non ha i collegamenti neurali per dirmi "non uccidere".
> Per te è un bambino per me è un grumo di cellule.
> Che per me è meno importante della persona.
> ...


Quindi secondo te c'e' un'ora, un minuto e un secondo dal concepimento, superato il quale l'inutile e annientabile grumo di cellule diventa un individuo con tutti i diritti alla vita. Quando sarebbe questo istante magico?

Praticamente é una sorta di maggiore eta' del feto, come i 18 anni. 

Io non riuscendo a stabilire quel momento esatto, per andare sul sicuro, lo attribuisco già al concepimento, visto che da quel momento é solo questione di tempo per arrivare ad avere un uomo. 

E comunque avere figli é una cosa naturale, abortire no.

S*B


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te c'e' un'ora, un minuto e un secondo dal concepimento, superato il quale l'inutile e annientabile grumo di cellule diventa un individuo con tutti i diritti alla vita. Quando sarebbe questo istante magico?
> 
> Praticamente é una sorta di maggiore eta' del feto, come i 18 anni.
> 
> ...


Infatti. Trovo assurdo che si cerchino di applicare tempistiche puramente soggettive allo sviluppo di una vita.

Meno assurda è la scelta dell'aborto, purchè, invece di cercare giustificazioni improbabili, lo si faccia prendendosi le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te c'e' un'ora, un minuto e un secondo dal concepimento, superato il quale l'inutile e annientabile grumo di cellule diventa un individuo con tutti i diritti alla vita. Quando sarebbe questo istante magico?
> 
> Praticamente é una sorta di maggiore eta' del feto, come i 18 anni.
> 
> ...


la scienza è in grado di farci fare i figli anche in laboratorio ....l'uomo è diventato anch'esso un "creatore".e forse meno spietato del vostro dio che fa nascere bambini destinati alla sofferenza, alla fame e al martirio


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la scienza è in grado di farci fare i figli anche in laboratorio ....l'uomo è diventato anch'esso un "creatore".e forse meno spietato del vostro dio che fa nascere bambini destinati alla sofferenza, alla fame e al martirio


Perchè tiri in ballo Dio? Troppo facile trovare un capro espiatorio per lacondizione umana.

Lascia perdere Dio, siamo noi gli artefici del nostro destino.

Di certo però non siamo creatori di vita. In quell'ambito siamo solo dei manipolatori, cosi come nella vita di tutti i giorni, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Perchè tiri in ballo Dio? Troppo facile trovare un capro espiatorio per lacondizione umana.
> 
> Lascia perdere Dio, *siamo noi gli artefici del nostro destino.
> 
> *Di certo però non siamo creatori di vita. In quell'ambito siamo solo dei manipolatori, cosi come nella vita di tutti i giorni, nel bene e nel male.


certo.


----------



## ZoDyAkO (15 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la scienza è in grado di farci fare i figli anche in laboratorio ....l'uomo è diventato anch'esso un "creatore".e forse meno spietato del vostro dio che fa nascere bambini destinati alla sofferenza, alla fame e al martirio


Quale Dio? Non capisco perché tirare in ballo questioni religiose. Io sono ateo, esprimo opinioni personali, che poi possano essere simili a quelle di cattolici o buddhisti o satanisti, mi interessa poco e niente.

Se i bambini sono destinati alla sofferenza alla fame e al martirio é colpa nostra.

S*B


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2012)

in coop gli assistenti sociali ci hanno mandato un ragazzino di 17 con problemi vari, che non siamo tenuti a sapere
dovevamo cercare di insegnargli regole, orari e rispetto, più che un  lavoro
il primo mese viene fuori che ha messo incinta una sua coetanea, aborto
il secondo mese invece pure
non sto a elencare tutti i bei discorsi che gli abbiamo fatto, lui dice semplicemente che alle sue ragazze piace farlo senza protezione

al di là del fallimento personale e di tutto l'ambaradan assistenziale, mi chiedo...non so nemmeno io cosa chiedermi, quando si tocca con mano questo tipo di realtà ci si sente impotenti e demoralizzati


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te c'e' un'ora, un minuto e un secondo dal concepimento, superato il quale l'inutile e annientabile grumo di cellule diventa un individuo con tutti i diritti alla vita. Quando sarebbe questo istante magico?
> 
> Praticamente é una sorta di maggiore eta' del feto, come i 18 anni.
> 
> ...


va bene.
Tu pensi che un grumo di cellule sia un individuo pensante. Io no.


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene.
> Tu pensi che un grumo di cellule sia un individuo pensante. Io no.


Non è proprio cosi Tebe. Lui ti sta dicendo che non se la sente di stabilire la vita, tu invece te ne arroghi il diritto. Scusami il termine, ma non intendo in alcun modo giudicarti moralmente.

Dopotutto il diritto all'aborto è appunto un diritto come il tuo, ma ricordati che si tratta di una convenzione sociale e non di un fatto personale.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non è proprio cosi Tebe. Lui ti sta dicendo che non se la sente di stabilire la vita,* tu invece te ne arroghi il diritto. *Scusami il termine, ma non intendo in alcun modo giudicarti moralmente.
> 
> Dopotutto il diritto all'aborto è appunto un diritto come il tuo, ma ricordati che si tratta di una convenzione sociale e non di un fatto personale.


no,  chi vuole farlo ne ha il diritto e se ne assume la responsabilità ...chi vorrebbe  vietarlo decide anche per gli altri.


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non è proprio cosi Tebe. Lui ti sta dicendo che non se la sente di stabilire la vita, tu invece te ne arroghi il diritto. Scusami il termine, ma non intendo in alcun modo giudicarti moralmente.
> 
> Dopotutto il diritto all'aborto è appunto un diritto come il tuo, ma ricordati che si tratta di una convenzione sociale e non di un fatto personale.


Tutti nella questione aborto si arrogano diritti.
I contro perchè sostengono che è già vita i "pro perchè quella vita non la vedono.

C'è la vita certo. Anche una pianta è viva. 

Ma alcuni sostengono che quel grumo di cellule "pensa" ed è praticamente un essere umano tanto che non si abortirebbe nemmeno se quel grumo di cellule potesse far morire la madre.
Come se la vita della madre fosse meno importante di un grumo di cellule.


Io non stabilisco nulla, difendo un diritto di scelta.
E il diritto di scelta è la 194.
Che vi piaccia o no.
E finchè respiro sarò sulle barricate per difendere questo diritto


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no,  chi vuole farlo ne ha il diritto e se ne assume la responsabilità ...chi vorrebbe  vietarlo decide anche per gli altri.


Pur non essendo favorevole all 'aborto non mi sentirei mai di vietarlo, in questo hai ragione in pieno.

Maurizio


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no,  chi vuole farlo ne ha il diritto e se ne assume la responsabilità ...chi vorrebbe  vietarlo decide anche per gli altri.


Personalmente non sono contro l'aborto. So solo che se dovessi trovarmi personalmente a scegliere probabilmente non lo praticherei.

Vedi, è proprio questo il punto. Il diritto. In questo ambito il diritto è un terreno franoso perchè il senso delle responsabilità può non essere accompagnato dalla coscienza e consapevolezza. Leggi l'intervento di Free.


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pur non essendo favorevole all 'aborto non mi sentirei mai di vietarlo, in questo hai ragione in pieno.
> 
> Maurizio


Maurizio nessuno sano di mente sarebbe a favore dell'aborto.
Nemmeno io sono lo sono.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Personalmente non sono contro l'aborto. So solo che se dovessi trovarmi personalmente a scegliere probabilmente non lo praticherei.
> 
> Vedi, è proprio questo il punto. Il diritto. In questo ambito il diritto è un terreno franoso perchè il senso delle responsabilità *può non essere accompagnato dalla coscienza e consapevolezza.* Leggi l'intervento di Free.


appunto.
e per me è decisamente peggio che un bambino venga al mondo da questa incoscienza piuttosto che si pratichi un aborto con troppa superficialità


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Maurizio nessuno sano di mente sarebbe a favore dell'aborto.
> Nemmeno io sono lo sono.


Vedi tu hai citato la legge 194, penso che se venga applicata come è stata scritta,  seguendo tutto il percorso descritto  dalla legge forse di aborti se ne farebbero molto di meno.

Parlo dei consultori con psicologi che vengono sempre ignorati con delle scorciatoie dei ginecologi praticanti .

Maurizio


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tutti nella questione aborto si arrogano diritti.
> I contro perchè sostengono che è già vita i "pro perchè quella vita non la vedono.
> 
> C'è la vita certo. Anche una pianta è viva.
> ...


Convenzioni puramente sociali. Nient'altro, benchè sensate.

Sei coerente. Hai già detto da qualche parte che non hai alcun desiderio di divenire madre, non vuoi bambini. Se mai restassi incinta sentiresti quella gravidanza come un corpo estraneo ed applicheresti una regola estrema. Cosi come, per il feto, qualcuno metterebbe a rischio la vita della madre.

Vogliamo parlare di altruismo?


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto.
> e per me è decisamente peggio che un bambino venga al mondo da questa incoscienza piuttosto che si pratichi un aborto con troppa superficialità


Beh, si. Stroncare una vita può essere meno peggio che martoriarla. D'altronde il diritto all'aborto nasce proprio per i casi difficili.

Solo che ho paura contribuisca ad una società più superficiale.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> peccato che uno degli ingredienti più sani per crescere un figlio sia proprio la coerenza e l'esempio di chi sa cosa è giusto fare per lui.
> invece di indignarsi per un grumo di cellule pensiamo a rispettare davvero i bambini che mettiamo al mondo cercando di dare loro un ambiente che sia idoneo alle loro priorità , altro che discorsini.



Non sono per niente indignata....
Esprimo solo le mie idee e non sulla base di una religione, visto che non sono credente,ma sulla mia natura.....
Sei tu che tiri in ballo Dio .....

Lo so cosa ci vuole per crescere un figlio non a caso non ne ho voluti pensando di non poter essere una buona madre,e per questo fin da quando ho cominciato a fare sesso ho preso ogni precauzione....


Sei ,siete donne fortunate a saper sempre quale sia  la cosa giusta per i vostri figli
E non è un giudizio un pò vi invidio ...







Io dico solo pensiamoci prima di dover arrivare a decisiono estreme..
che non sono per nulla facili da prendere e ti lasciano dentro un segno indelebile....
Questo sempre per me e in base a come ho vissuto io....


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi tu hai citato la legge 194, penso che se venga applicata come è stata scritta,  seguendo tutto il percorso descritto  dalla legge forse di aborti se ne farebbero molto di meno.
> 
> P*arlo dei consultori con psicologi che vengono sempre ignorati con delle scorciatoie dei ginecologi praticanti .*
> 
> Maurizio


Al sud l' 80% dei ginecologi è obiettore di coscienza, al nord più del 60.

http://www.quotidianosanita.it/studi-e-analisi/articolo.php?approfondimento_id=1887

i numeri smentiscono assolutamente il tuo neretto.

Abortire oggi è un percorso ad ostacoli fatto di frustrazione e dolore, reso ancora più buio da quanto sopra.

Ti sembra normale dovere chiamare i carabinieri per farsi fare un certificato di interruzione?


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, si. Stroncare una vita può essere meno peggio che martoriarla. D'altronde il diritto all'aborto nasce proprio per i casi difficili.
> 
> Solo che ho paura contribuisca ad una società più superficiale.


superficiale è la società che mette al mondo dei figli senza poter garantire loro il giusto sostentamento fisico , morale e affettivo.
proprio perché so quanto meraviglioso sia essere madre che sostengo il diritto di scegliere delle donne di diventarlo con piena consapevolezza , serenità e gioia


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Al sud l' 80% dei ginecologi è obiettore di coscienza, al nord più del 60.
> 
> http://www.quotidianosanita.it/studi-e-analisi/articolo.php?approfondimento_id=1887
> 
> ...


Vorrei vedere la percentuale di chi si rivolge a strutture pubbliche in questo caso, tutte quelle che conosco che hanno abortito, nessuna si è rivolta ad una struttura pubblica ma sempre privata.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Convenzioni puramente sociali. Nient'altro, benchè sensate.
> 
> Sei coerente. Hai già detto da qualche parte che non hai alcun desiderio di divenire madre, non vuoi bambini. Se mai restassi incinta sentiresti quella gravidanza come un corpo estraneo ed applicheresti una regola estrema. Cosi come, per il feto, qualcuno metterebbe a rischio la vita della madre.
> 
> Vogliamo parlare di altruismo?


Ti è sfuggito un mio 3d, proprio qui in cui ho scritto che l'unica volta in cui ho pensato di essere incinta ho visto i mostri.


Eppure non so se avrei abortito.
Ti posso dire con estrema sincerità che forse no.
Perchè non ho mai detto o scritto che l'avrei sentito come un corpo estraneo e che avrei applicato la regola estrema.
Perchè poi?

Sei tu che pensi che una come me possa pensarlo, talmente presa da  se stessa da non porsi domande in una scelta del genere che mi porterei dietro a vita. 


Io NON sono a favore dell'aborto.
Io SONO A FAVORE DEL DIRITTO DI SCELTA.
QUALSIASI ESSO SIA.


Ah Jon....grazie per avermi dato del mostro insensibile che se fosse rimasta incinta non si sarebbe fatta nessuna domanda e avrebbe abortito pensando di portare Alien in grembo.

E qui chiudo i miei interventi.

Firmato

ERODA


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vorrei vedere la percentuale di chi si rivolge a strutture pubbliche in questo caso, tutte quelle che conosco che hanno abortito, nessuna si è rivolta ad una struttura pubblica ma sempre privata.
> 
> Maurizio


Perchè nelle pubbliche sono tutti obiettori di coscienza.
Chi vuole abortire abortisce.
Anche con un ferro da calza.


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

*Per Jon*



Tebe ha detto:


> Io l'unica volta in vita mia che ho avuto il dubbio di essere incinta (ma era praticamente impossibile) me la sono fatta addosso.
> Stavo come i pazzi e pensavo. Pensavo. Pensavo.
> Un mondo di terrore mi si è spalancato davanti anche perchè non ho mai voluti figli e il pensiero di averne uno mi faceva esplodere il fungo di hiroshima in testa.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè nelle pubbliche sono tutti obiettori di coscienza.
> Chi vuole abortire abortisce.
> Anche con un ferro da calza.


Certo tutti obiettori di coscienza,  poi hanno gli studi privati, dove l' unica coscienza è quella di avere il portafoglio bello pieno, come in tutte le categorie dei medici, naturalmente non parlo di tutti, le persone oneste esistono in ogni campo anche se molto rararmente.

Maurizio


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti è sfuggito un mio 3d, proprio qui in cui ho scritto che l'unica volta in cui ho pensato di essere incinta ho visto i mostri.
> 
> 
> Eppure non so se avrei abortito.
> ...


Era quello il post, si. Dove dicevi di non volere figli.

Ti chiedo scusa. E se puoi, ritienilo solo un banale errore. Tengo a precisare però che io discuto solo, nello specifico, se lo faccio con te, è per l'argomento, di certo non è per muovere accuse.

Non ho mai detto è pensato che sei un mostro.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo tutti obiettori di coscienza,  poi hanno gli studi privati, dove l' unica coscienza è quella di avere il portafoglio bello pieno, come in tutte le categorie dei medici, naturalmente non parlo di tutti, le persone oneste esistono in ogni campo anche se molto rararmente.
> 
> Maurizio




hai detto una verità assoluta.

è una professione dove quando c'è umilità ci possiamo considerarci fortunati.


quando incontriamo professionalità siamo fortunatissimi.


quando quest'ultima si coniuga anche con la coscienza allora è il Miracolo.



- qui in italia ovviamente-


----------



## lunaiena (15 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no,  chi vuole farlo ne ha il diritto e se ne assume la responsabilità ...chi vorrebbe  vietarlo decide anche per gli altri.



Io neanche non vorrei vietarlo ... Pur essendo contro..
Ma dove hai letto che qui qualcuno vorrebbe vietarlo ... mi sono persa


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Era quello il post, si. Dove dicevi di non volere figli.
> 
> Ti chiedo scusa. E se puoi, ritienilo solo un banale errore. Tengo a precisare però che io discuto solo, nello specifico, se lo faccio con te, *è per l'argomento, di certo non è per muovere accuse.*
> 
> Non ho mai detto è pensato che sei un mostro.


lo so. 
Ma chissà perchè quando si parla di aborto ed esprimo il fatto di non avere voluto figli scatta in automatico il pensiero che io avrei abortito, essendo per la libertà di scelta.


Questo dimostra  che alcuni uomini parlano di aborto non vivendo l'essere donna.

Perchè solo il fatto di avere usato tutto lo scibile umano e alieno per NON rimanere incinta, ti dimostra già da solo quanto questa scelta mi sarebbe stata...

Impossibile?

Non lo so.
E ringrazio di non avere sperimentato questo diritto.

Le tue scuse sono ovviamente accettate e so che non mi volevi dare del mostro volontariamente, ma così è uscito perchè non hai letto in modo obiettivo ciò che avevo scritto.
Perchè avevi un pregiudizio.


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo so.
> Ma chissà perchè quando si parla di aborto ed esprimo il fatto di non avere voluto figli scatta in automatico il pensiero che io avrei abortito, essendo per la libertà di scelta.
> 
> 
> ...


Sono contento tu abbia compreso. Ma non avevo dubbi in realtà.

Ti assicuro però che non ho pregiudizi su di te. Perchè, sebbene si possano non condividere le tue opinioni, la tua coerenza non lascia spazio nemmeno a quelli. Sono certo che una donna che si trova a dover affrontare un problema simile deve combattere mostri inimmaginabili per un uomo. Ma, seppur con i miei limiti, cerco sempre la comprensione.

Non ci tengo ad essere considerato "pregiudizioso".


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sono contento tu abbia compreso. Ma non avevo dubbi in realtà.
> 
> Ti assicuro però che non ho pregiudizi su di te. Perchè, sebbene si possano non condividere le tue opinioni, la tua coerenza non lascia spazio nemmeno a quelli. Sono certo che una donna che si trova a dover affrontare un problema simile deve combattere mostri inimmaginabili per un uomo. Ma, seppur con i miei limiti, cerco sempre la comprensione.
> 
> *Non ci tengo ad essere considerato "pregiudizioso".*


E non lo sei Jon. 
E' la prima volta in tutti questi mesi che ti ho percepito tale perchè ho sempre apprezzo i tuoi interventi anche quando non sono d'accordo.

Va bene...vado a mangiare.

Ah...Jon?


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E non lo sei Jon.
> E' la prima volta in tutti questi mesi che ti ho percepito tale perchè ho sempre apprezzo i tuoi interventi anche quando non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Va bene...vado a mangiare.
> ...


Magna poco!


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2012)

Nessuno è in grado di stabilire scientificamente quando inizia la "vita".
Il limite temporale dato dalla legge è, per forza di cose, arbitrario. Tiene conto, per esempio, del fatto che certe anomalie gravi del feto non possono essere scoperte prima di un certo tempo.

Personalmente, non mi tocca molt(issimo) quando l'ovulo fecondato diventi essere umano.
Arrogante quanto volete, ma come madre mi accollo il fardello di decidere anche per il piccolo, in quel momento che per me è ancora tra la non vita e la vita. In una scelta infinitamente dolorosa, ma che per me è anche atto di responsabilità e amore.
Del resto, ogni madre si "arroga" il diritto di decidere della vita del piccolo non nato, quando lo da alla luce, decidendo per lui che vivere è meglio che non vivere.

Ognuno ha le sue esperienze a formare la propria sensibilità, e io ho le mie.


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nessuno è in grado di stabilire scientificamente quando inizia la "vita".
> Il limite temporale dato dalla legge è, per forza di cose, arbitrario. Tiene conto, per esempio, del fatto che certe anomalie gravi del feto non possono essere scoperte prima di un certo tempo.
> 
> Personalmente, non mi tocca molt(issimo) quando l'ovulo fecondato diventi essere umano.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2012)

Ma si sa qualcosa della ragazza?


----------



## ZoDyAkO (15 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Del resto, ogni madre si "arroga" il diritto di decidere della vita del piccolo non nato, quando lo da alla luce, decidendo per lui che vivere è meglio che non vivere.


Olé!! Delirio di onnipotenza. Quel povero spermatozoo si é fatto un mazzo tanto per superare i milioni di suoi colleghi aspiranti uomini. Ha corso come un forsennato, sperando di non cadere in un wc o di finire nella cacca, o di restare intrappolato in un palloncino. Ha craniato come un disperato contro l'ovulo per poterci entrare, in una gara contro il tempo.  

E ora tu vuoi pure convincerlo e decidere amorevolmente per lui che non ne valeva le pena?

Anche gli spematozoi nel loro piccolo s'inkazzano.


S*B


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Olé!! Delirio di onnipotenza. Quel povero spermatozoo si é fatto un mazzo tanto per superare i milioni di suoi colleghi aspiranti uomini  . Ha corso come un forsennato, sperando di non cadere in un wc o di finire nella cacca, o di restare intrappolato in un palloncino. Ha craniato come un disperato contro l'ovulo per poterci entrare, in una gara contro il tempo.
> 
> E ora tu vuoi pure convincerlo e decidere amorevolmente per lui che non ne valeva le pena?
> 
> ...



Un post è poco, per esprimere la propria opinione in una materia delicata come questa.
ciascuno di noi dovrebbe scrivere un breve trattato...

Io penso che se una donna ha un compagno, se ha* davvero* ha un compagno, non decide da sola, legge o non legge.
Se sei davvero in due, in due decidi, non per dovere ma perchè la vivi in due.
Questo per rispondere, anche, al Conte, col quale a lungo abbiamo parlato di questo argomento.

Ma forse tu eccepivi sul fatto che sia -possa essere- una forma di amore decidere di non mettere al mondo il proprio piccolo.

Io sono rimasta incinta due volte. Una volta è nata la mia splendida Fra, una volta invece la situazione era molto diversa, e per giorni, settimane, mi sono chiesta che fare. Poi, purtroppo, il mio piccolo se n'è andato da solo.

Non credo di aver sentito meno forte la responsabilità del mio piccolo quando crescevo Fra dentro di me. Non credo di aver riflettuto di meno, di aver sentito meno pesante la decisione di prendere un essere e scaraventarlo nella vita.

Io sono stata amorevolmente informata da mio padre che mia madre pensava di abortire. Sono andata da mia madre e le ho chiesto, cazzo, perchè non l'hai fatto?!?!?
Risposta: "allora credevo alle promesse di tuo padre"

Sto bene. Sono sana. Ho avuto possibilità economiche, vivo in un paese in pace. Godo come una pazza delle piccole e grandi cose belle della vita.
Ma facendo il bilancio di quanta sofferenza in più ha portato la mia vita alla mia famiglia di origine. Al dolore provato. Agli anni di disperazione. 
Io a mia madre non rimprovero di avermi fatto nascere. ma se non lo avesse fatto, penso che sarebbero stati tutti meglio. E io non avrei sofferto.
Sono viva e voglio vivere, e con forza lotto ogni giorno per usare al meglio le fortune che mi sono toccate in sorte. Ma nessuno ha chiesto il mio parere prima di nascere. E tutt'ora, penso che mia madre avrebbe fatto bene ad abortire.

E per anni, anche desiderando dal profondo del cuore essere mamma, ho pensato di non fare figli, per non imporre ad un'altra creatura quello che era stato imposto a me. Ho cambiato idea, pensando di poter dare al mia figlia qualcosa di buono.

Ma per come vivo io questa cosa, sì, può essere un atto di amore lasciare il mio piccolo non nato.

Se è gravemente malato, per esempio.
Io non voglio dover rispondere al mio piccolo innocente se mi dovesse chiedere "mamma, perchè io non posso giocare? perchè non posso camminare? perchè devo fare trasfusioni ogni giorno? perchè sto morendo?"
E no, non mi importa se ci sono persone gravemente malate che dicono di vivere al meglio quello che hanno.
Ai miei occhi, la vita è già un casino abbastanza per chi parte come tutti. Figuriamoci per chi è svantaggiato.
Io a mio figlio una vita breve e piena di dolore non la regalo.

Ci sono altre situazioni, ma appunto, ogni caso è a sè.

Ovviamente, tutto questo è una opinione personale.


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un post è poco, per esprimere la propria opinione in una materia delicata come questa.
> ciascuno di noi dovrebbe scrivere un breve trattato...
> 
> Io penso che se una donna ha un compagno, se ha* davvero* ha un compagno, non decide da sola, legge o non legge.
> ...



Si. Anche mia.


----------



## Zodyako (15 Luglio 2012)

Scrivi cose di vita vissuta che non mi sento di commentare. Mi spiace che pensi certe cose su di te. Io comunque non ho certezze, ma solo tendenze del pensiero. Sono felice che tu sia qui e penso che la vita sia una chance che non andrebbe mai negata. Poi se uno non ce la fa proprio nessuno lo obbliga a rimanere in vita. Non riesco proprio a vedere nell'aborto un atto d'amore, peró capisco cosa intendi. Ma la vita é imprevedibile. E la sofferenza coinvolge anche chi nasce sotto i migliori auspici. 

Dovresti vedere te stessa come l'esempio vivente che l'aborto é un errore. Se non ci fossi tu non ci sarebbe nemmeno tua figlia. Oltretutto mi sembri un bella persona, meglio di tante altre che non hanno passato quello che hai passato tu, e che non hanno rischiato quello che hai rischiato tu. 

Potresti chiedere a tua madre se dopo aver deciso di tenerti se ne é mai pentita.

S*B




Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un post è poco, per esprimere la propria opinione in una materia delicata come questa.
> ciascuno di noi dovrebbe scrivere un breve trattato...
> 
> Io penso che se una donna ha un compagno, se ha* davvero* ha un compagno, non decide da sola, legge o non legge.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Scrivi cose di vita vissuta che non mi sento di commentare. Mi spiace che pensi certe cose su di te. Io comunque non ho certezze, ma solo tendenze del pensiero. Sono felice che tu sia qui e penso che la vita sia una chance che non andrebbe mai negata. *Poi se uno non ce la fa proprio nessuno lo obbliga a rimanere in vita*. Non riesco proprio a vedere nell'aborto un atto d'amore, peró capisco cosa intendi. Ma la vita é imprevedibile. E la sofferenza coinvolge anche chi nasce sotto i migliori auspici.
> 
> Dovresti vedere te stessa come l'esempio vivente che l'aborto é un errore. Se non ci fossi tu non ci sarebbe nemmeno tua figlia. Oltretutto mi sembri un bella persona, meglio di tante altre che non hanno passato quello che hai passato tu, e che non hanno rischiato quello che hai rischiato tu.
> 
> ...


cioè ritieni sacro un grumo di cellule poi, con nonchalanche parli del suicidio di una persona disperata??
incomprensibile per me


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2012)

*Per Nausicaa*

Io sono rimasta incinta due volte. Una volta è nata la mia splendida  Fra, una volta invece la situazione era molto diversa, e per giorni,  settimane, mi sono chiesta che fare. Poi, purtroppo, il mio piccolo se  n'è andato da solo.

Non credo di aver sentito meno forte la responsabilità del mio piccolo  quando crescevo Fra dentro di me. Non credo di aver riflettuto di meno,  di aver sentito meno pesante la decisione di prendere un essere e  scaraventarlo nella vita.

Io sono stata amorevolmente informata da mio padre che mia madre pensava  di abortire. Sono andata da mia madre e le ho chiesto, cazzo, perchè  non l'hai fatto?!?!?
Risposta: "allora credevo alle promesse di tuo padre"

[video=youtube;eoiUOqk6auY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoiUOqk6auY[/video]


----------



## suspiria (15 Luglio 2012)

avete continuato a tenere la discussione aperta!  
ma troppi post...non saprei dove legger prima..spero solo che non mi abbiate crocifissa, ma se così fosse, pazienza, ognuno pensa ciò che vuole.


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Poi se uno non ce la fa proprio nessuno lo obbliga a rimanere in vita.
> S*B


Avevo pensato di replicare al tuo post ove in risposta al mio hai sparato un mucchio di cazzate antiscientifiche che meta' bastano, pero' leggendo questo ci rinuncio senza pensarci due volte perche' sei troppo coglione per discutere e si spreca solo tempo...

sinceramente andresti sterilizzato pero' spero che piji tante inculate nella vita per contrappasso...

poi dice...


----------



## JON (16 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un post è poco, per esprimere la propria opinione in una materia delicata come questa.
> ciascuno di noi dovrebbe scrivere un breve trattato...
> 
> Io penso che se una donna ha un compagno, se ha* davvero* ha un compagno, non decide da sola, legge o non legge.
> ...


Si è un'opinione strettamente personale. Anche responsabile, se vogliamo, dato che consideri l'influenza, diciamo, ...."negativa"... della tua vita su quella dei tuoi familiari. Bisogna dire però che questo pensiero nasce esclusivamente dentro di te ed è fortemente influenzato dal tuo stato d'animo per quella rivelazione di non poco conto.

Eppure non hai detto se, tirate le somme, oggi tua madre si pronta ad affermare che tornerebbe indietro scegliendo di abortire.


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si è un'opinione strettamente personale. Anche responsabile, se vogliamo, dato che consideri l'influenza, diciamo, ...."negativa"... della tua vita su quella dei tuoi familiari. Bisogna dire però che questo pensiero nasce esclusivamente dentro di te ed è fortemente influenzato dal tuo stato d'animo per quella rivelazione di non poco conto.
> 
> Eppure non hai detto se, tirate le somme, oggi tua madre si pronta ad affermare che tornerebbe indietro scegliendo di abortire.


Scusa e che domanda sarebbe?

ad una figlia che per ipotesi all'epoca non si voleva, una volta nata e cresciuta le andresti a dire che era meglio se avessi abortito?

se i rapporti sono un minimo normali quale testa di cazzo lo direbbe?

boh?


----------



## JON (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Scusa e che domanda sarebbe?
> 
> ad una figlia che per ipotesi all'epoca non si voleva, una volta nata e cresciuta le andresti a dire che era meglio se avessi abortito?
> 
> ...


A dire il vero le ha già detto che la decisione di non abortire, al tempo, fu influenzata dalle promesse del padre.

Allo stato attuale la madre potrebbe aver cambiato radicalmente le sue certezze.
Francamente mi aspetto che una madre, anche edulcorando, dica delle verità.


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> A dire il vero le ha già detto che la decisione di non abortire, al tempo, fu influenzata dalle promesse del padre.
> 
> Allo stato attuale la madre potrebbe aver cambiato radicalmente le sue certezze.
> Francamente mi aspetto che una madre, anche edulcorando, dica delle verità.


ma l'effetto del venire a sapere che all'epoca si voleva abortire e la consapevolezza successiva che invece sarebbe stato meglio farlo e' completamente diverso...

ma dai, nel secondo e' devastante...da teste di cazzo proprio...


----------



## JON (16 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nessuno è in grado di stabilire scientificamente quando inizia la "vita".
> Il limite temporale dato dalla legge è, per forza di cose, arbitrario. Tiene conto, per esempio, del fatto che certe anomalie gravi del feto non possono essere scoperte prima di un certo tempo.
> 
> Personalmente, non mi tocca molt(issimo) quando l'ovulo fecondato diventi essere umano.
> ...


In verità io sono d'accordo con questa visione, che in fondo è quella di tante forumiane intervenute. Una madre sceglie per amore, quando consapevole. Mentre bisogna anche dire che una donna può scegliere anche per motivi meno nobili, ma è un discorso molto relativo ed estremo. Personalmente, per una specie di "pregiudizio", ritengo le madri esseri superiori a prescindere per i loro figli.

Quello che mi trova in disaccordo è l'opinabilità sulle tempistiche della nascita della vita. Lo ritengo un argomento più grande di me e preferisco guardarlo con rispetto piuttosto che con occhio critico.

Devo dire la verità, la difinizione di "grumo di cellule" non pensante mi ha un po' sconvolto. Quella che tiene insieme un grumo di cellule pensanti, come siamo ora noi stessi, è la stessa "energia" che ha raccolto agli albori quei pochi atomi utili a generare un piccolissimo grumo di cellule. Perchè se vogliamo possiamo ridurre e minimizzare fino ad arrivare all'atomo, e magari anche oltre.

Ma c'è una costante, quella che per il rispetto di tutti ho voluto chiamare "energia", questa ha un inizio ed una fine del tutto autonome. Sappiamo manipolarla in modi molto diversi, nient'altro. L'aborto, ammetto, può essere ritenuto lecito.


----------



## JON (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma l'effetto del venire a sapere che all'epoca si voleva abortire e la consapevolezza successiva che invece sarebbe stato meglio farlo e' completamente diverso...
> 
> ma dai, nel secondo e' devastante...da teste di cazzo proprio...


Certo, sempre ammesso che sia come dici tu.

Perchè, te lo ripeto, da una madre io mi aspetto una consapevolezza superiore. Ma è un mio limite probabilmente.


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> In verità io sono d'accordo con questa visione, che in fondo è quella di tante forumiane intervenute. Una madre sceglie per amore, quando consapevole. Mentre bisogna anche dire che una donna può scegliere anche per motivi meno nobili, ma è un discorso molto relativo ed estremo. Personalmente, per una specie di "pregiudizio", ritengo le madri esseri superiori a prescindere per i loro figli.
> 
> Quello che mi trova in disaccordo è l'opinabilità sulle tempistiche della nascita della vita. Lo ritengo un argomento più grande di me e preferisco guardarlo con rispetto piuttosto che con occhio critico.
> 
> ...


Si da' la definizione di grumo di cellule perche' e' effettivamente un grumo di cellule....dove e come ci vedete un individuo e' un mistero insondabile della psichiatria...ahahahah.

a quel livello, cioe' prima ancora che si innesti il sistema nervoso e cominci a diventare "autonomo", cioe' a sopravvivere anche in condizioni extrauterine, qualsiasi coppia di ovulo e spermatozoo ha anch'essa la stessa dignita' dell'embrione senza contare che e' stimato in circa il 30% l'aborto spontaneo in cui la donna manco si accorge di essere incinta...infatti anche per questo motivo la contraccezione e' vietata dagli sciroccati...

per me, stante questo tipo di societa' a chiacchiere favorevole alla vita ma in pratica se ne sbatte lasciando sempre il carico al singolo individuo/famiglia, la possibilita' di scelta deve essere inviolabile anche perche' se non ti aiuta una struttura dello stato ti costringe a rivolgerti alle mammane che t'ammazzano....

e' anche quello che ha considerato la legge, mica l'omicidio che e' n'invenzione dei baciapile sciroccati coerenti anche a cazzo di cane come per l'eutanasia vietata e cannibalizzata per le Englaro di turno mentre invece per GPII subito applicata vietandogli l'accanimento terapeutico e levarselo cosi' dai coglioni a razzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Certo, sempre ammesso che sia come dici tu.
> 
> Perchè, te lo ripeto, da una madre io mi aspetto una consapevolezza superiore. Ma è un mio limite probabilmente.


Cioe' tu preferiresti sapere effettivamente che tua madre, visto come si sono evolute le cose, avrebbe fatto meglio ad abortire e quindi dimostrarti che non prova un cazzo per te?

Questa rivelazione postuma per me avrebbe l'effetto di cancellarla se non dalla faccia della terra perlomeno dalla mia vita...

nun me di' che invece te ringrazieresti per la franchezza e continueresti con lei come se niente fosse ed anzi saresti anche piu' premuroso perche' me rovini la jurnat'...

ahahahah.


----------



## JON (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Si da' la definizione di grumo di cellule perche' e' effettivamente un grumo di cellule....dove e come ci vedete un individuo e' un mistero insondabile della psichiatria...ahahahah.
> 
> a quel livello, cioe' prima ancora che si innesti il sistema nervoso e cominci a diventare "autonomo", cioe' a sopravvivere anche in condizioni extrauterine, qualsiasi coppia di ovulo e spermatozoo ha anch'essa la stessa dignita' dell'embrione senza contare che e' stimato in circa il 30% l'aborto spontaneo in cui la donna manco si accorge di essere incinta...infatti anche per questo motivo la contraccezione e' vietata dagli sciroccati...
> 
> ...


Devi renderti conto che intervieni sul contributo del tempo, nello sviluppo della vita, semplicemente e banalmente interrompendolo. 
Ma, in quest'ottica, devi ammettere che cosi facendo non hai propriamente il potere di dire con certezza di essere intervenuto senza provocare alcun danno.

Il danno c'è sempre, c'è il dolo, c'è la colpa e ci sono anche i nostri bisogni. Ho piena comprensione per le persone che hanno difficoltà in questo senso. Sono favorevole all'aborto. L'importante è che si riconosca di aver interrotto la vita di un individuo e che sia stata una scelta mossa da cause di forza maggiore. Probabilmente è su questo che dobbiamo discutere e, piuttosto, sulla manipolabilità di queste cause invece che della vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Si da' la definizione di grumo di cellule perche' e' effettivamente un grumo di cellule....dove e come ci vedete un individuo e' un mistero insondabile della psichiatria...ahahahah.
> 
> a quel livello, cioe' prima ancora che si innesti il sistema nervoso e cominci a diventare "autonomo", cioe' a sopravvivere anche in condizioni extrauterine, qualsiasi coppia di ovulo e spermatozoo ha anch'essa la stessa dignita' dell'embrione senza contare che e' stimato in circa il 30% l'aborto spontaneo in cui la donna manco si accorge di essere incinta...infatti anche per questo motivo la contraccezione e' vietata dagli sciroccati...
> 
> ...



quando ragioni così ti farei...
































.....santo subito :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cioe' tu preferiresti sapere effettivamente che tua madre, visto come si sono evolute le cose, avrebbe fatto meglio ad abortire e quindi dimostrarti che non prova un cazzo per te?
> 
> Questa rivelazione postuma per me avrebbe l'effetto di cancellarla se non dalla faccia della terra perlomeno dalla mia vita...
> 
> ...


Smettila di tentare di confutare, è chiaro che messa cosi non potrei che essere d'accordo con te. Com'è chiaro che non la riterrei più mia madre.

E' una bella giornata, è scesa pure la temperatura.


----------



## JON (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> .....santo subito :mrgreen:


Menomale Sterminè....già ti vedevo fare i 400m ostacoli.


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Devi renderti conto che intervieni sul contributo del tempo, nello sviluppo della vita, semplicemente e banalmente interrompendolo.
> Ma, in quest'ottica, devi ammettere che cosi facendo non hai propriamente il potere di dire con certezza di essere intervenuto senza provocare alcun danno.
> 
> Il danno c'è sempre, c'è il dolo, c'è la colpa e ci sono anche i nostri bisogni. Ho piena comprensione per le persone che hanno difficoltà in questo senso. Sono favorevole all'aborto. L'importante è che si riconosca di aver interrotto la vita di un individuo e che sia stata una scelta mossa da cause di forza maggiore. Probabilmente è su questo che dobbiamo discutere e, piuttosto, sulla manipolabilità di queste cause invece che della vita.


Guarda io parto dal presupposto che nella nascita non c'e' un cazzo di sacro ed inviolabile tanto piu' perche' la vita la doni dio ed appartenga solo a lui...

so' tutte stronzate pero' hanno imbottito tanti cervelli...

il problema vero che spinge questi falliti e' che sono contrari anche alla genetica che per loro, piu' si scopre come funziona il tutto e piu' secondo loro lo scienziato si arroga di essere dio....

e' quello che gli rode il culo principalmente....

manco le staminali vogliono che si studino ed impiantino perche' ripeto, siccome la vita non appartiene all'individuo ma a dio, devi seguire il suo volere e quindi tenerti anche un figlio mongoloide o peggio messo, salvo poi il volere di dio quando stanno male non cagarlo e curarsi disperatamente dimostrando di essere dei credenti del cazzo e di seguire solo cio' che gli conviene...

da voltastomaco...


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Smettila di tentare di confutare, è chiaro che messa cosi non potrei che essere d'accordo con te. Com'è chiaro che non la riterrei più mia madre.
> 
> E' una bella giornata, è scesa pure la temperatura.


ao' sei te che insisti per sapere la verita' mica io....ahahahah

io sarei invece per una bugia pietosa...


----------



## JON (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Guarda io parto dal presupposto che nella nascita non c'e' un cazzo di sacro ed inviolabile tanto piu' perche' la vita la doni dio ed appartenga solo a lui...
> 
> so' tutte stronzate pero' hanno imbottito tanti cervelli...
> 
> ...


L'ottusità è uno dei peggiori mali perchè è causa di incomprensioni e forzature antiumane.

Si può giudicare inappropriato l'aborto, ma non il tentativo, più o meno invasivo, di rendere, con rispetto, la vita migliore.

E' tuttavia una visione umana e, come le altre, va rispettata in quanto tale.


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> L'ottusità è uno dei peggiori mali perchè è causa di incomprensioni e forzature antiumane.
> 
> Si può giudicare inappropriato l'aborto, ma non il tentativo, più o meno invasivo, di rendere, con rispetto, la vita migliore.
> 
> E' tuttavia una visione umana e, come le altre, va rispettata in quanto tale.


Ma non e' una visione umana ma religiosa della vita...

quindi ripeto, se la vita e' sacra e bisogna seguire il volere di dio tanto piu' devi seguirlo quando lui (secondo loro) ti ha mandato un male come prova suprema che devi accettare ed esserne pure contento...

e li' casca l'asino...

col cazzo condividono il calvario di gesu' della sofferenza...

mica fessi...

ahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2012)

*cmq*

Apprezzo chi ha voluto, più o meno, "consolarmi".
Grazie, ma non ce n'è alcun bisogno.

Non so se a livello inconscio tale scoperta abbia provocato bla bla bla 

Ma è vero quel che ho detto. Vivo con forza e con volontà di gioia. 
Questo non toglie che io ritenga che non sempre la vita sia un gioco che vale la candela.
Già nel mio caso, di persona molto fortunata da molti punti di vista.
Ohi, la penso così.

Mia madre mi ha detto che quando poi un bambino nasce, è ovvio che si è felici che sia nato. Ma certo, se lei all'epoca avesse saputo come sarebbero andate le cose, avrebbe abortito di corsa. E io la capisco.
Mi ha detto anche che quando aspettavo Fra, sapeva che la sua nascita avrebbe peggiorato le cose nella mia famiglia, e che le dispiaceva che io avessi preso la decisione di avere un figlio, ma che ovviamente si è innamorata di Fra appena l'ha vista.
Mi sembra coerente col suo pensiero.

Io... non immagino un mondo senza Fra. Sono innamorata pazza di lei. Serve dirlo?
Quando guardo il passato con mio marito, e mi dico che vorrei non aver commesso l'errore di sposarci, penso subito che Fra allora non sarebbe nata e allora titubo, e non riesco a desiderarlo più.
Ma Fra non si sarebbe neppure trovata due genitori separati quando lei è ancora così piccola.
Non avrebbe sentito la mia mancanza, non si sarebbe sentita spaventata e spersa in certe occasioni.

Spero con tutta l'anima che lei, da grande, non pensi che la vita è un gioco che non vale la candela. Faccio tutto quello che posso, ma non posso stabilire come sarà la sua vita.
Speriamo bene...

Non so... ho desiderato Fra con tutta me stessa. La amo infinitamente, davvero più della mia vita. E quando non c'è, mi manca, tanto. Ma mi chiedo ancora se ho fatto bene a costringerla a vivere.
Perchè dai, quando sei vivo, la morte non è una opzione come la non vita quando non sei stato mai vivo.

Speriamo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma per come vivo io questa cosa, sì, può essere un atto di amore lasciare il mio piccolo non nato.
> 
> Se è gravemente malato, per esempio.
> Io non voglio dover rispondere al mio piccolo innocente se mi dovesse chiedere "mamma, perchè io non posso giocare? perchè non posso camminare? perchè devo fare trasfusioni ogni giorno? perchè sto morendo?"
> ...


quoto. Ovviamente, quando mettiamo al mondo un figlio, non possiamo sapere quale possa essere il suo futuro, possiamo solo sperare che tutto vada bene. Io ho conosciuto la paura, quella vera, dopo aver saputo di aspettare il mio primo figlio: la paura che non fosse sano, che potesse succedergli qualcosa, di non essere all'altezza come genitore. Una paura che non mi ha più abbandonato. Non possiamo proteggerli da tutto, ma abbiamo almeno l'obbligo di non condannarli a subire ciò che non avremmo voluto per noi stessi.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Guarda io parto dal presupposto che nella nascita non c'e' un cazzo di sacro ed inviolabile tanto piu' perche' la vita la doni dio ed appartenga solo a lui...
> 
> so' tutte stronzate pero' hanno imbottito tanti cervelli...
> 
> ...


Mah però io parto da cose terra terra
Nun so la tua...
Ma la mia quando era gravida non pareva molto in sè eh?
Quindi sono rimasto traumatizzato da come era in quello stato no?
Poi ok ognuno faccia come crede...
Sarà naturale farsi infilare na roba a farsi aspirare un feto no?

Che ognuna faccia come crede...
W la libertà di scelta no?

scelgo di sputare in ocio ad un vecchio che passa per strada...perchè l'è teron e barese no

ahahahahahahaahahh


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto. Ovviamente, quando mettiamo al mondo un figlio, non possiamo sapere quale possa essere il suo futuro, possiamo solo sperare che tutto vada bene. Io ho conosciuto la paura, quella vera, dopo aver saputo di aspettare il mio primo figlio: la paura che non fosse sano, che potesse succedergli qualcosa, di non essere all'altezza come genitore. *Una paura che non mi ha più abbandonato*. Non possiamo proteggerli da tutto, ma abbiamo almeno l'obbligo di non condannarli a subire ciò che non avremmo voluto per noi stessi.



Già.
Mi avevano parlato dell'amore, della gioia, della stanchezza, sì, tutto vero. 

Ma nessuno mi aveva detto che dalla nascita di mia figlia avrei sempre, sempre avuto paura per lei.


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la mia quando era gravida non pareva molto in sè eh?


ma perche' mo' tu moje e' in se'?

a me nun me pare se nun t'ha ancora sfankulato...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Luglio 2012)

*essere in sè è diverso dall'essere emotive*

Conte, concordo che incinte siamo più in balia di ormoni, stati emotivi, possiamo fluttuare tra ilarità e "sbornia triste", possiamo avere paura, incazzarci per un nulla, piangere se una matita cade per terra.
Siamo (possiamo essere, soprattutto al primo figlio) estremamente, estremamente emotive (io per esempio per i primi 3 mesi ero costantemente irritabile...)

Ma è diverso essere emotive, e non essere in grado di riflettere...

Io spererei per ogni donna, per ognuna, che ci fosse qualcuno accanto a lei, quando aspetta il suo bambino. Purtroppo non sempre è così...

Una domanda, Conte.
Dopo tutto quello che ci siamo detti.

Se fosse in mano tua, ora, *con la situazione attuale in Italia*, decidere se mantenere la legge sull'aborto così com'è, o abolirla del tutto (ergo, aborto illegale sempre). Cosa decideresti?

Sapendo che ci sono compagni che se ne fregano delle responsabilità, genitori che ti cacciano di casa, datori di lavoro che ti licenziano. Difficoltà di lavorare per le madri, carenza di nidi. Etc etc.
Conoscenza effettiva della sessualità e della prevenzione povera, e cmq un buon numero di persone idiote. Sapendo che ci sono bambini fatti nascere e maltrattati e magari pure uccisi (ricorderò sempre quel pupo di due anni, che piangeva eprchè affamato, l'hanno ammazzato di botte...)

Sapendo tutto questo.
Sapendo che gli aiuti per madri single sono pochi, sparsi, limitati nel tempo, e che la solitudine di una donna sola è spesso reale.

Sapendo tutto questo, la possibilità di scegliere di abortire, la terresti o la butteresti via?

Per il resto, sono d'accordo che prima di tutto bisognerebbe avere più aiuti per le madri, e una responsabilizzazione dei padri.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma perche' mo' tu moje e' in se'?
> 
> a me nun me pare se nun t'ha ancora sfankulato...
> 
> ahahahahah


Lei eheheheheheeh
ha sempre avuto paura 
che io la sfanculi no?

ahaahahahahahahahaahah

Informati
sono famosissimo per fanculizzare a nastro....

ahahahahahaahahahah

E mi piace andare avanti nella vita seduto comodo nel mio schiacciasassi...
nessuno che si è messo davanti...
mi ha fermato

e dico....i....

fatti da parte...che ti passo sopra...

ahahahahahahahah

io non sono un pavido come te...

ahahahaahahahh


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conte, concordo che incinte siamo più in balia di ormoni, stati emotivi, possiamo fluttuare tra ilarità e "sbornia triste", possiamo avere paura, incazzarci per un nulla, piangere se una matita cade per terra.
> Siamo (possiamo essere, soprattutto al primo figlio) estremamente, estremamente emotive (io per esempio per i primi 3 mesi ero costantemente irritabile...)
> 
> Ma è diverso essere emotive, e non essere in grado di riflettere...
> ...


Per me la 194 non va abolita ma integrata.
Allora voglio una legge che tuteli la donna singola.
Sei incinta per tutti i motivi del mondo, ma sei singola decidi tu.
Se sei una donna sposata dovete decidere insieme.

Su questo punto non transigo.
Nessuna concessione.
Voglio una legge che in caso di gravidanza indesiderata non permetta ai mariti di dire alle mogli...
Cosa dice la legge? E' la donna che deve decidere...ok cassi tuoi...io me ne lavo le mani.
Questo per me è indecente e illegale secondo le leggi di natura.

Sono tuo marito
Faccio sesso con te
Devo essere consapevole delle conseguenze stabilite dalle leggi di natura.

Tu mi dici sto figlio non lo voglio.
Io ti dico non voglio più vederti.

Nell'antica Grecia i padri avevano diritto di vita o di morte sui nascituri.
Non mi sta bene che il diritto di vita o di morte dei MIEI figli, dipenda dalla 194.

E lo dice...
Un padre...
Che...
Si è scornato non poco con sua moglie perchè non se la sentiva di avere un'altro figlio da lei.

Ok...allora all'aborto.
Ma se lo conosci lo eviti.

Io ho il dovere etico e morale di conoscere per bene il mio corpo e sapere che se sborro in figa a nastro alle donne...e loro accettano questo da me...saltano fuori conticini...ok?

Sono stato chiaro?

Le mogli altrui facciano come meglio credono.
Ma non la mia.

E sono EGOISTA.
Non voglio avere poi a letto assieme una donna che di notte piange dicendo: " Oh dio cosa ho fatto, Oh dio perchè non mi hai fermato, perchè qua e là..."
Mi paro il culo.

Le conseguenze di un aborto non voglio SUBIRMELE.

Trovo che sia più costruttivo dire...
Moglie andrò a spaccar pietre...ma come siamo riusciti a mantenerne una, così riusciremo con un'altra.

Purtroppo io sono condizionato dall'aver toccato con mano...il dolore di certe donne.

Questo non è scritto nella 194.

VOGLIO PARLARE DI ABORTO con le forumiste che hanno abortito.

Quelle sanno di cosa parlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me la 194 non va abolita ma integrata.
> Allora voglio una legge che tuteli la donna singola.
> Sei incinta per tutti i motivi del mondo, ma sei singola decidi tu.
> Se sei una donna sposata dovete decidere insieme.
> ...



Quello che scrivi ora lo condivido in gran parte.
Almeno, plaudirei a una legge che tutelasse anche i padri, SE tutelasse le donne lavoratrici, se ci fossero i nidi, e se la stessa legge imponesse all'uomo di fare la sua parte col pupo. Etc etc.
Perchè tu, Conte, sei fatto in un modo, ma non tutti sono così.

Però ti prego, ascoltami: nessuna dice che abortire è bello.
Nessuna.
Io personalmente sono felice di avere un diritto di scelta, ma non di abortire. Nessuna (a parte qualche idiota) affronta con spensieratezza un aborto.
Ma ci facciamo i nostri conti, e qualche volta decidiamo che è il male minore.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Luglio 2012)

Poi, capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma è "invertito" rispetto alla legge.

Tu dici "questa legge permette ai padri di fregarsene, ai danni delle donne"

In realtà il senso della legge è "permetto alle donne di proteggersi, sole o sposate, quando ne hanno bisogno"
Perchè, di nuovo, se io e te siamo davvero coppia, e sono incinta, non mi passa per la testa di decidere da sola. A nessuna donna piacerebbe trovarsi a decidere da sola una cosa del genere. Lo facciamo quando non abbiamo altra scelta.

Mi piaceva la tua idea di una "supermulta" ai maschi che mettono incinta una donna e poi vogliono fregarsene. Anche se di difficile attuazione purtroppo.


----------



## blu (20 Luglio 2012)

*Ora devo scappare, che pizza*

Conte riprendiamo poi,comunque parlare con il compagno/marito e via, dev'essere un senso civico piu' che legale,comunque puo' starci.

Pero' bisogna essere molto obbiettivi e poco egoisti ok ;-)

Devo leggerti con attenzione, ora ho letto di corsa...


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei eheheheheheeh
> ha sempre avuto paura
> che io la sfanculi no?
> 
> ...


ah perche' sposandoti come te sei sposato te hai dimostrato coraggio???...

ahahahahah

sei solo un debole e te sei accoppiato con un'altra debole perche' solo gente debole te po' sopporta' dato che e' mejo a perderte che a trovarte...

maro'...me vergogno io ar posto tuo de come stai combinato e parli pure...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah perche' sposandoti come te sei sposato te hai dimostrato coraggio???...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



ma che ti ha combinato la tua ex?.. sei rimasto sott à bott.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma che ti ha combinato la tua ex?.. sei rimasto sott à bott.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


la mia ultima ex l'ho avuta piu' de 30anni fa...percio' pigghiatill'n'cul'...

ahahahah

la tua invece e' ancora calda e fresca e t'ha riempito eccorn a te e de bukkin all'at...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la mia ultima ex l'ho avuta piu' de 30anni fa...percio' pigghiatill'n'cul'...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


infatti è tua sorella :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> infatti è tua sorella :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


so' fijo unico...

aripijatela intercooler...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> so' fijo unico...
> 
> aripijatela intercooler...
> 
> ahahahah


azz 1 figlio e pur scem?.. povera mamma... meno male ca sè consola....ihihihhhi:sonar:


----------

